# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  مذكرة مرافعة فى جناية قتل

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*مذكرة مرافعة فى جناية قتل*
*محكمة جنايات الجيزة*

*الدائرة التاسعة عشر*

*مذكرة طلبات*

*ودفاع*

*مقدمة من / ........................ ( متهم ثان )*

*ضــــــــــــــد*

*النيابة العامة ( سلطة اتهام )*

*والد المجنى عليه (مدعيان بحق مدنى)*

*وزوجة المجنى عليه*

*فى الجناية رقم ....... لسنة 2004جنايات العمرانية والمحدد لنظرها جلسة / /2005*



*الوقـــائع*

*النيابة العامة أسندت للمتهم الثانى مع أخرى الجريمتين الآتيتين:*

*1- قتلا المجنى عليه/ ...........عمداًَ مع سبق الإصرار بأن بيتا النية وعقدا العزم على قتله فأعدت المتهمة الأولى إيشارب وحبل، وصعد الثانى لمسكنه تحقيقاً لهذا الغرض. وما أن ظفرا به حتى قيدا قدميه بالإيشارب، وأحاطا بالحبل حول عنقه قاصدين من ذلك قتله فأحدثا به الإصابات الموصوفة بتقرير الصفة التشريحية والتى أودت بحياته 000 وذلك على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.*

*2- سرقا المبلغ المالى والمنقول المبين قيداً ووصفاً وقيمة بالتحقيقات والمملوكين للمجنى عليه سالف الذكر وكان ذلك ليلاً فى مسكنة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.*

*وادعى والد المجنى علية ( الذى لم يذكر اسمه ) بمبلغ 2001 جنية ( ألفان وواحد جنيه ) على سبيل التعويض المؤقت ضد المتهمان المنسوب لهما هذه الجرائم كما ادعت زوجة المجنى عليه الثانية بتعويض مدنى مؤقت .*

*الطلبات*
*أولاً : بجلسة 21/2/2005 أثبت المتهم الثانى سبعة طلبات فى محضر الجلسة ومن بين هذه الطلبات طلبات أصدرت فيها المحكمة قرارات بالاستجابة إليها وكلفت النيابة العامة بتحقيقها كما أن من بين هذه الطلبات أيضا طلب مناقشة شاهد الإثبات الثانى 00 وكانت هذه الطلبات المستجاب اليها من المحكمة تعلق بها حق للمتهم الأمر الذى يدعو الدفاع للتصميم على هذه الطلبات وهو حق خالص للمتهم غير مشروط بقيد .*

*كما قدم المتهم الثانى بذات الجلسة سالفة البيان أصل تقرير الطب الشرعى الاستشارى الصادر من الاساتذة الأطباء الشرعيين بجامعة عين شمس وكان ما جاء به من حقائق علمية حول كيفية وفاة المجنى عليه بالصورة الواردة بالاوراق يختلف تمام الاختلاف مع ما ورد على لسان الطبيب الشرعى الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية 00 ولما كانت هذه التقارير فنية بحتة لا يجوز إعمال رأى المحكمة فيها دون عرض هذه الحقائق العلمية على لجنة فنية مرجحة فقد طلب الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى من المحكمة تشكيل لجنة طبية شرعية مرجحة من ثلاث أساتذة فى الطب الشرعى من جامعات القاهرة وعين شمس والأزهر لدراسة أسباب الخلاف الفنى والعلمى بين التقريرين وإعمال رأى العلم فى المسألة 00 كما طلب الدفاع بياناً لوجه الحق فى الدعوى استدعاء الطبيب الشرعى الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية ورئيسه الذى قام بالشهادة أمام المحكمة ومواجهتهما بالأطباء الشرعيين الاستشاريين لاستجلاء الحقيقة من تلك المواجهة خصوصاً وأن التقرير الطبى الشرعى الاستشارى قرر باستحالة الوفاة بالخنق بالصورة الواردة بالتقرير الطبى المرفق بالأوراق وكان من شأن ذلك أن تستبين المحكمة عما إذا كانت الوفاة نتيجة لاسفكسيا الخنق أم من وجود الكحول الإثيلى في الدم بنسبة مميتة وقاتله خصوصاً وأن الطبيب الذي أجرى الصفة التشريحية ورئيسه قد قررا أن النسبة المميتة هو وجود الكحول الإثيلى في الدم بنسبة 3% وثبت من تقرير المعمل الكيماوى أن المجنى عليه فى حالة سكر وأن من شأن استجلاء الحقيقة هو مواجهة الطبيب المعاون الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية بالأساتذة الأطباء الذين قاموا بعمل التقرير الاستشارى ولذلك فإن الدفاع يصمم على هذا الطلب باعتباره كاشفاً لوجه الحق فى الدعوى.*

*ثانياً : أن المحكمة قررت سماع شاهد الإثبات الثانى/ ............ وقد تم إعلانه على محل عمله وثبت أنه غير موجود بهذا العنوان وكلفت المحكمة النيابة بإعلانه على محل إقامته ولم تنفذ النيابة هذا التكليف 00 وقررت المحكمة بجلسة21/2/2005 تأجيل الدعوى لجلسة 24/2/2005 ثم لجلسة 19/3/2005 لسماع المرافعة دون سماع هذا الشاهد الذى يتمسك الدفاع بسماعه خصوصاً وقد ورد بشأنه على لسان مأمور الضبط القضائى فى تحقيقات النيابة أنه هو الذى أصطحب المتهم الثانى إلى هذا الشاهد فى محل عمله وأن هذا الأخير هو الذى سلم مأمور الضبط التليفون المدعى بسرقته ثم اصطحبه إلى قسم العمرانية لاستجوابه.*

*وإذ كان مأمور الضبط (شاهد الإثبات الأول) قد أنكر ما سبق أن قرره فى تحقيقات النيابة وقرر أنه لم يذهب مع المتهم الثانى لمحل عمل الشاهد الثانى وأنه لا يعرف من الذى توجه مع المتهم للشاهد.*

*وكان من شأن سماع هذا الشاهد استجلاء الحقيقة التى مؤداها عما إذا كان هذا الشاهد حقيقيا أم شاهداً وهميا وعما إذا كان هذا الشاهد اشترى التليفون المحمول من المتهم الثانى من عدمه؟ وسيكشف النقاب عمن ذهب مع المتهم اليه أم أن هذه القصة برمتها وهمية لا تصادف الواقع الصحيح ومن ثم ينهار الاتهام الخاص بجريمة السرقة المنسوبة للمتهم الثانى ويصبح ذلك دليلاً على انعدام صحة الإجراءات التى أجراها مأمور الضبط ولذلك :*

*فالدفاع يصمم على استدعاء هذا الشاهد لسماع شهادته.*

*ثالثاً: أن قرار المحكمة بجلسة 24/6/2004بضم دفترى أحوال وحدة المباحث بقسم العمرانية ومركز طامية هو قرار تعلق به حق للمتهم ومن ثم فلا يجوز للمحكمة أن تعدل عن هذا القرار دون مبرر خصوصا وأن مأمور الضبط (الشاهد الأول) قرر أن مأموريات ضباط المباحث ذهاباً وإياباً ترصد في هذه الدفاتر بصفة سرية وكان من شأن ضم هذه الدفاتر معرفة من الذى قام بالقبض على المتهم الثانى في بلدته بمركز طامية محافظة الفيوم تحقيقا للدفع ببطلان القبض الحاصل على المتهم الثانى ويثبت بجلاء من الذى قام بالقبض عليه ومن ثم يكون قرار المحكمة بضم هذه الدفاتر هو قرار صحيح تعلق به حق للمتهم الثانى ولا يجوز للمحكمة العدول عن هذا القرار طالما أنه يمكن تحقيقه.*

*رابعاً : أن الدفاع طلب بحق بجلسة 24/11/2004 بمذكرة طلبات وكذلك بجلسة 2/12/2004 ندب خبير فنى فى الأصوات لإفراغ المحادثات المسموعة بشريط الفيديو من المتواجدين فى المعاينة التصويرية والتى قامت المحكمة بسماعها فى المداولة وقد أبدت المحكمة ملاحظات على هذا الشريط بما شعر معه المتهم الثانى بحقيقة رأى المحكمة في الدعوى كما طلب إعادة سماع هذا الشريط في جلسة علنية 00 خصوصا وقد قدم الدفاع مذكرة بجلسة 2/12/2004 طعناً على الإجراءات التى حدثت وذلك طبقاً للآتى:*

*1- أن هذا التسجيل يعتبر استجوابا للمتهم يرفضه ويطعن عليه بالبطلان خصوصا أن المتهم الثانى طيلة فترة عرض الشريط لم ينسب له قول.*

*2- أن المحقق استخدم وسائل قهر وخداع فمن ناحية اصطحب معه ثلاثة من رجال المباحث لحضور تلك المعاينة وأنه قام بعملية تشبه الاخراج السينمائى لفيلم معد له السيناريو مسبقاً وكان يوقف التصوير إذا لم يقم أحد المتهمين بأداء الدور المرسوم له.*

*3- أن الظاهر من التصوير أن المتهمين كانا فى حالة غير طبيعية وتحت تأثير معين والدليل على ذلك أن المتهمة الأولى لما أمرها المحقق بالمشاورة من الشباك أخفقت فى تمثيل الدور كما رسم لها 00 فأمرها بإعادة المشهد مرة أخرى فأعادته.*

*4- أن المتهمة الأولى كانت تنفذ الميزانسيه المعد لها بكل دقة وتحفظه عن ظهر قلب حيث قالت فى الشريط " أنا معاكم ماشية لآخر المشوار ، وماشيه صح" وكانت توجه هذه العبارة للقائمين على عملية الإخراج (النيابة ورجال المباحث) ولكن هذه العبارة رغم خطورتها لم تسجل في محضر جلسة المحاكمة 00 ومن أجل ذلك طلب الدفاع إفراغ الشريط بواسطة خبير فنى.*

*5- أنه قد ظهر صوت في الشريط حين سماعه بغرفة المداولة يقول "أنا مش عاوز حد يظهر فى الفيديو إلا المتهمين" مما يؤكد أن التصوير لم يتم في صورة طبيعية 00 ولم تسجل هذه العبارة ضمن الملاحظات فى محضر جلسة المحاكمة على وجهها الصحيح.*

*6- أن المحكمة لما سألت المتهمة الأولى عقب رؤيتها لشريط الفيديو عما إذا كانت هذه هى أقوالها 00 قالت المتهمة الأولى " أن ذلك كان بإيعاز المباحث".*

*7- أن إفراغ المحادثات التى تمت بواسطة النيابة ص 87 تحت عنوان "محضر معاينة تصويرية" هو محضر مدموغ بالبطلان للأسباب الآتية:*

*أ- أن ما جاء في هذا المحضر يختلف تمام الاختلاف مع المسجل بشريط الفيديو كما يختلف أيضا مع الاعترافات المنسوبة للمتهمين في تحقيقات النيابة والأصل أن يكون ما جاء بالمحضر مطابق لما هو موجود بالشريط.*

*ب-أن هذا المحضر ليس مذيلا بأى توقيع للمتهمين بما لا يصح قانوناً نسبه هذا المحضر إليهم لأنه لا يعد سوى ورقة ليس لها أى حجية.*

*ج- أن بالشريط مشهد تقرر فيه المتهمة أنها "ناسية" وصدور صوت غير مرئى يقول " فكروها 00 فكروها 00" بما ينفى عن هذا المحضر أنه تفريغاً للشريط 00 ويؤكد منازعة المتهم فيما أثبتته المحكمة من ملاحظات 0*

*د- أن المحكمة إذا أمرت بتفريغ الشريط بواسطة خبير فنى فسوف يظهر مدى زيف محضر المعاينة المصطنع 00 وكذلك تظهر الأقوال منسوبة لأصحابها.*

*ها- أنه ظهر في الصورة أن التسجيل أظهر اسم الشارع الذى تم فيه التسجيل وهو "شارع ........ " وهو الأمر الذى دعا المحكمة لسؤال المتهمة الأولى عما إذا كانت تسكن بهذا الشارع فقررت أنها تسكن بشارع "آخر" 00 ولكن هذه العبارة لم يصير إثباتها فى محضر جلسة المحاكمة.*

*8- أن محاولة خنق المجنى عليه الظاهرة فى صورة الفيديو هو امتهان للعقل والمنطق ومخالف تماماً للتصوير الوارد بالتحريات وبالاعتراف المنسوب للمتهمين وأن من شأن تفريغ هذا الشريط بواسطة الخبير الفنى ما يظهر مدى التلاعب فى الأدلة الأمر الذى يكون معه هذا الطلب جوهرياً 00 خصوصاً وأن المتهم الثانى ينازع فيما أثبت عن هذا الشريط بمحضرى النيابة والمحاكمة 0*

*خامساً : أن الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى طلب بجلسة 24/6/2004 وأعاد هذا الطلب بجلسة 2/12/2004 بتكليف النيابة العامة بمخاطبة مديرية أمن الجيزة للاستفسار عن اسم قائد مجموعة البحث التي تولت القبض على المتهم الثانى بقرية ....... مركز طامية محافظة الفيوم وذلك طبقا لشهادة المقدم/ "مأمور الضبط" فى تحقيقات المحكمة ص5 بأنه لم يقم بالقبض على المتهم الثانى وإنما قام به فريق البحث الذى لا يعرف أسمائهم وكان من شأن الاستجابة لهذا الطلب:*

*أ‌- أن تعرف المحكمة من على وجه التحديد الذى قام بالقبض على المتهم تأصيلا للدفع ببطلان القبض الحاصل عليه.*

*ب - أن يظهر للمحكمة وجه الحق فى هذا الدليل الملىء بالبثور والتناقضات بما يؤدى لانعدامه وبراءة المتهم.*

*سادساً : استدعت المحكمة الكميائى الشرعى / .......... والتى قصرت إجاباتها على مسئوليتها فى تحليل دم المجنى عليه فقط ومعرفة عما إذا كان دم المجنى عليه به كحول إثيلى من عدمه 00 وأن تأثير الكحول فهو متروك للطب الشرعى وأنها ليست مختصة بأثر هذه النسبة فى الدم وأن الذى يسأل فى ذلك الطبيب الشرعى ؟.*

*وقدمت الشاهدة صورة فوتوغرافية من ورقة قالت عنها أنها مسودة للتقرير المقدم غير موقعة من أحد 00 قالت المحكمة بإثباتها كالآتى :-*

*قدمت المستجوبة صورة ضوئية من تقرير رقم 37 ك معمل عن القضية .... لسنة 2003 إدارى العمرانية عن العينات التى أخذت من جثة المتوفى .................. وكانت مختومة بخاتم يقرأ د 0 ........... والمحكمة أشرت عليها بالنظر والإرفاق بتاريخ اليوم.*

*وكان الغرض من ضم هذه الورقة ( الفوتوغرافية ) هو بيان أن ما كتب فى التقرير الطبى الشرعى بشأن وجود كحول إثيلى فى دم المجنى عليه تقدر بـ 2.7 % وأن ذلك كان خطأ مادى تصححه إلى 2.7 فى الألف.*

*لكن هذه الكيميائية وقد سئلت بعد الطبيب الشرعى / ............. وبعد سؤال الدكتور/ "كبير الأطباء الشرعيين" أرادت تحسين صورتهما بعد أن بين الدفاع مدى تهاترهما فى شهادتهما فقدمت تلك الصورة الفوتوغرافية التى بها تصلح النسبة وقالت عنها أنها مسودة للتقرير رقم 37 ك المقدم للمحكمة .*

*ولذلك فإن الدفاع يطلب الاطلاع على هذه الورقة التى قامت المحكمة بضمها لأوراق الدعوى حتى يجرى الدفاع على أساسها طالما اعتبرتها المحكمة ورقة من أوراق الدعوى. والعجيب أن لا ترفق المحكمة دفاتر الأحوال لأوراق الدعوى رغم أهميتها فى إثبات أو نفى الدفع ببطلان القبض الحاصل على المتهم الثانى.*

*سابعاً : ورد فى تقرير فحص القضايا ص 101 ملحوظة مؤداها :*

*أنه تم رفع آثار البصمات بمعرفة قسم أدلة الجيزة 00 لكن الدفاع وقد بحث فى نسخة الجناية المسلمة له من قلم الصور فلم يجد ما يدل على إيداع نتيجة رفع البصمات أوراق هذه الدعوى لذلك الدفاع يطلب تكليف النيابة العامة بضم هذه التقرير والتصريح للدفاع بالاطلاع عليه 00 وهذه الطلبات طلبات جوهرية يصمم عليها المتهم الثانى تصميماً جازماً يقرع به سمع العدالة وأن الدفاع عن المتهم سواء الوارد بهذه المذكرة أو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات لا يعد نزولاً عن هذه الطلبات.*



*سيدى الرئيس: حضرات المستشارين الأفاضل:*

*تعلمنا من قضائكم أنه لا يجوز الحكم على ما قد يتمسك به المتهم من وجوه الدفاع بأنها غير صادقه قبل سماعها وتمحيصها ، فإن سماعها قد يكون له فى رأى المحكمة من الأثر ما يغير وجهة نظرها فى تلك الأدلة التى يطلب الدفاع تحقيقها.*

*راجع نقض 31/12/1954-القواعد القانونية-ج7 -رقم 52-ص42 0*

*كما تعلمنا من قضائكم بأنه إذا كانت المحكمة قد رفضت ما طلبه المدافع عن المتهم من سماع أقوال شهود أو تحقيق طلبات تأسيساً على أنها لا ترى محلاً لسماعها أو تحقيق الطلبات المطلوبة لكفاية أدلة الإثبات قبل المتهمين 00 فإن ذلك يكون منها غير سائغ وفيه إخلال بحق الدفاع 00 إذ أن القانون يوجب سؤال الشاهد أولاً ، ثم بعد ذلك يحق للمحكمة أن تبدى ما تراه بعد سماعه لاحتمال أن تجىء هذه الشهادة ، أو تحقيق الطلبات المطلوبة ويباح للدفاع مناقشتها بما يقنعها بحقيقة قد يتغير بها وجه الرأى فى الدعوى.*

*نقض 16/4/1962-أحكام النقض-س13-رقم 88-ص350*

*وتعلمنا من قضائكم أن السيادة لا تكون إلا للقانون وأن بلادنا التى لقنت الحضارات درس سيادة القانون منذ فجر التاريخ لا يتصور أحد أن تتخلى عن هذا الدرس الثمين في قرنها الواحد والعشرين ويكفينا فخراً أن ديودور الصقلى يروى أن كهنة منف قالوا له أن الآلهة إيزيس هى التى وضعت لأجدادهم القوانين " كيما يحل العدل محل العدوان ، ويحل الرفق محل القوة الغاشمة " .*

*راجع مكتبة ديودور التاريخية ترجمة فرد هوفر طبعة 1865-1866فى أربع أجزاء-كتاب (1) فقره(14)*

*وتحقيقاً لسيادة القانون أنشأ الفراعنة فى طيبة محكمة عليا تشرف على صحة تطبيق القانون. لذلك كانت هناك قيم إنسانية عامة معترف بها تربط بين ضمائر البشر فى الإيمان بفضائل مشتركة كثيرة تقوم على تكريم معانى العدالة والمساواة والمحبة وتقدير الإحساس بالواجب وإنكار الذات وألم يقل فيلسوف الإنسانية " أرسطو" أن القانون هو تعبير العقل مجرداً عن الهوى ؟؟00 ذلك أن الهوى تحيز مغرض لا منطق له ولا حياد فيه 00 لذلك فإن امتهان سيادة القانون يكون امتهان لحكم العدل والعقل معاً كما هو امتهان لفضائل كثيرة ، ويقيم إنسانية جديرة بالاعتبار.*

*يا سيدى الرئيس إن الإحساس بلزوم العدل قبس سماوى أودعته العناية الإلهية ضمير الإنسان كيما يثور إذا أخطأ تقدير القاضى 00 ويسكن إذا أصاب ، ولا يقبل بين الخطأ والصواب مهادنة ولا أوساط حلول .. ولهذا كان الإحساس بلزوم حق الدفاع راسخاً فى الشعور عميقاً لفرط لزومه لتحقيق العدل وكان من أولويات فن القضاء التى يؤمن بها القاضى الحكيم قبل غيره من الناس أن تبرئة مذنبين كثيرين بغير حق - ولمجرد الشك اليسير في ثبوت الاتهام أفضل كثيراً من إدانة برىء واحد ظلماً بسبب شطط في التقدير ، أو تسرع فى التقرير بثبوت الإدانة.*

*وتعلمنا من قضائكم يا سيادة الرئيس أن إدانة إنسان بحكم خاطئ يتضمن جملة معان من الظلم والظلام تسىء كلها إلى قدسية العدالة لأن ميزان العدل فى النهاية هو فى يد القاضى الذى يختاره التشريع أكثر مما هو فى يد التشريع الذى يطبقه القاضى 00 لذا كان من الأفضل للمجتمع أن يكون القاضى حكيماً مع ضعف التشريع من أن يكون التشريع حكيماً مع ضعف القاضى وأفضل من الأمرين معاً حكمة القاضى وعدالة التشريع معاً.*

*ولذا يا سيدى تمسكنا بطلباتنا التى هى جزء لا يتجزأ من شرف الدفاع عن المتهم البرىء 00 فتلك رسالتنا التى عشنا من أجلها وسنظل ندافع عنها حتى يقضى الله أجله فينا 00 فإذا كانت المحكمة مصره على أن يترافع الدفاع قبل تحقيق هذه الطلبات فإن الدفاع يضطر للدفاع على الوجه التالى بعد تصميمه على الطلبات السابقة تصميماً يقرع به سمع العدالة.*

*الدفـــــاع*

*أولاً: يدفع المتهم الثانى ببطلان الإذن الصادر بالقبض على المتهم الثانى لصدوره من غير مختص:-*

*1- لعدم اختصاص مصدر الإذن: ذلك أن الذى أصدر الإذن هو " وكيل نيابة حوادث الجيزة " بالقبض على المتهم الثانى الذى يقيم فى بلدة ......... مركز طامية محافظة الفيوم وقد انتدب لتنفيذ هذا الإذن ضابط مباحث قسم العمرانية أو من يندبه أو يعاونه 0*

*وقد قام مأمور الضبط المأذون له بالقبض بالتوجه إلى بلدة .......... مركز طامية محافظة الفيوم واقتحم منزل المتهم الثانى وقبض عليه ثم قام بتحرير محضر الضبط المؤرخ 5/1/2004 (المحضر 19 أحوال قسم العمرانية بتاريخ6/1/2004)حيث قرر فيه أنه تمكن بالتنسيق مع ضباط مباحث مركز طامية ومديرية أمن الفيوم من ضبط المتهم الثانى والعودة به بعد القبض عليه إلى مقر قسم العمرانية محافظة الجيزة وذلك دون المرور على مركز طامية أو اصطحاب أحد من ضباطه لتنفيذ عملية الضبط الذى تولاها ضباط مباحث قسم العمرانية جيزة وحدهم وذلك ثابت بدفتر أحوال قسم العمرانية ومركز طامية المنضمين لأوراق هذه الدعوى والمؤشر عليهما من السيد الأستاذ المستشار رئيس المحكمة من أنه لا يوجد بالدفاتر ثمة بيانات تخص هذه الجريمة 0*

*ولما كانت المادة 23 من قانون الإجراءات قد عددت مأمورى الضبط القضائى على سبيل الحصر فى دوائر اختصاصهم ومنهم " أعضاء النيابة العامة ومعاونيها " 0*

*وقضت محكمة النقض:*

*بأن اختصاص مأمورى الضبط القضائى مقصور على الجهات التى يؤدون فيها وظائفهم، فإذا خرج المأمور عن دائرة اختصاصه لا تكون له سلطة ما وإنما يعتبر فرداً عادياً وهى القاعدة العامة لأداءكل وظيفة رسمية.*

*راجع الطعن رقم 1874 لسنة 52 ق-جلسة 15/6/1982-س 33-ص 716 0*

*فإذا كان إذن القبض قد صدر من وكيل نيابة حوادث الجيزة بالقبض على المتهم الثانى المقيم فى محافظة الفيوم فإن هذا الإذن يغدو باطلاً بل يصل إلى درجة الانعدام.*

*ومن ناحية أخرى فإن إذن النيابة ناط بمأمور الضبط تنفيذه أو من يندبه وكانت الأوراق خالية تماماً من أمر الندب حيث قرر مأمور الضبط ( رئيس مباحث قسم العمرانية ) الصادر باسمه إذن القبض فى تحقيقات المحكمة أنه لم يقبض على المتهم الثانى ولا يعرف من الذى قبض عليه بما يغدو معه إذن النيابة من هذه الناحية أيضاً باطلاً بطلاناً مطلقاً.*

*2- غموض عبارات الإذن: ذلك أن وكيل النيابة قد أصدر الإذن بالقبض على المتهمين الموضح عنوانهما بمحضر التحريات وكان عنوان المتهم الثانى بدائرة مركز طاميه محافظة الفيوم ولو أن مُصدر الإذن قد فطن إلى العنوان "الوارد بالتحريات" لما صدر الإذن بهذا الشكل.*

*كما أن الإذن صدر عاماً دون تحديد مده لسريانه وكان من شأن ذلك أن تطلق النيابة العامة يد رجال الضبط للعبث فى أدلة الدعوى تحت ستار من شرعية هذا الإذن دون تحديد وقت معين لانتهاء أثره بما يبطله.*



*ثانياً: يدفع المتهم الثانى ببطلان تنفيذ هذا الأذن وبطلان إجراءات القبض لانعدام اختصاص مأمور الضبط مكانياً:*

*قاعدة عدم التجزئة بين أعضاء النيابة العامة مقيدة بقواعد الاختصاص النوعى والاقليمى ، وإلا كان تصرف عضو النيابة باطلاً 000 ويباشر وكلاء النيابة الكلية اختصاصهم فى دائرة المحكمة الكلية بتفويض شفوى أو كتابى من المحامى العام أو من يقوم مقامه 000 ووكلاء النيابة الكلية الذين يعملون مع المحامى العام أو من يقوم مقامه من رؤساء النيابة مختصون بأعمال التحقيق فى جميع الحوادث التى تقع بدائرة المحكمة الكلية التى هم تابعون لها، دون ما حاجة إلى ندب.*

*نقض 22/6/1942-القواعد القانونية - جـ 5 - رقم 432-ص 601*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*وكذلك أعضاء النيابات الجزئية الذين يرأسهم رئيس نيابة أو وكيل نيابة من الفئة الممتازة أو العادية بحسب الأحوال يباشرون اختصاصهم فى دائرة المحاكم الجزئية التى يتبعونها فحسب ، فإذا ما أصدر عضو النيابة إذناً بتفتيش منزل متهم واقع فى غير دائرة عملة أو إذناً بالقبض علية كان الإذن باطلاً 00 بل يصل إلى درجة الانعدام.*

*نقض 12/5/1958-أحكام النقض-س9-رقم 131-ص 486*

*وحمل مأمور الضبط ( الرائد / ............ ) رئيس وحدة مباحث العمرانية هذا الإذن الباطل حيث توجه به إلى قرية ............. التابعة لمركز طاميه محافظة الفيوم وقام بالقبض على المتهم الثانى فى منزله كما قرر بتحقيقات النيابة ص 69 والعودة به إلى ديوان قسم العمرانية جيزة كما قرر فى محضر الضبط المؤرخ 5/1/2004 ( المحضر رقم 19 أحوال المؤرخ 6/1/2004 ) وذلك بعد تمام الجريمة بيومين ولم يكن توجد ضرورة ملحة لأن يتتبعه من محافظة الجيزة لمحافظة الفيوم.*

*ولا يقدح فى ذلك قول ضابط المباحث فى محضره آنف البيان أنه استعان بقوه من ضباط قسم طامية ذلك أنه حتى لو صدق ( وهو كاذب ) فإن إجراء القبض الذى حدث بالتصوير الذى أورده بالأوراق أيضاً باطل ذلك لأنه طبقاً لنص المادة 132 إجراءات جنائية كان يجب عرض الأمر جميعه على النيابة المختصة ( نيابة مركز طامية ) لتتولى إصدار الإذن بالقبض على المتهم ثم تقوم باستجوابه 000 فإذا تبين لها أن المتهم ضالع فى ارتكاب الجريمة فإن لها أن تأمر بترحيلة إلى القسم الذى تمت الجريمة فى نطاقه فإن عارض المتهم فى هذا الأمر فتتخذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال هذه المعارضة.*

*ومن ثم يكون مأمور الضبط قد تعد اختصاصه المكانى بانتقاله من محافظة الجيزة إلى محافظة الفيوم والقبض على المتهم بعد اقتحام منزله ثم العودة به مرة أخرى لمحافظة الجيزة وتصبح جميع هذه الإجراءات باطلة.*

*ثالثاً: بطلان ما تلى القبض الباطل من إجراءات باعتبارها من آثاره وهى:-*

*1- بطلان دخول مأمور الضبط منزل المتهم الثانى والقبض عليه فيه دون إذن من السلطة المختصة بذلك وبغير رضائه الصريح:*

*أثبت الرائد / .......... رئيس وحدة مباحث العمرانية بمحضر الضبط أنه قام بالتوجه من قسم العمرانية إلى مركز طامية حيث تمكن من القبض على المتهم الثانى ثم عاد به إلى قسم العمرانية وأنه قام بمواجهته بالاتهام فاعترف.*

*وبتاريخ 5/1/2004 قامت النيابة العامة بسؤاله فى القضية فقرر بأنه تمكن بعد التنسيق مع ضباط مباحث مركز طامية من ضبط المتهم الثانى بمنزله وأنه قام فور ذلك بمواجهته بما توصلت إليه تحرياته فاعترف.*

*( راجع ص 69 من التحقيقات )*

*ولما كان دخول المنازل محرم على رجال الضبط إلا فى حالات ليس من بينها الحالة الماثلة فى الدعوى وكان القبض على المتهم فى منزله فضلاً عن أن من يجريه لا بد أن يكون مختصاً مكانياً بذلك، فإنه يلزم فوق ذلك إذناً من سلطة التحقيق المختصة ولا بد وأن يكون هذا الاذن مسبباً تسبيباً صحيحاً.*

*فإذا قام مأمور الضبط المختص بقسم العمرانية بمحافظة الجيزة باقتحام منزل المتهم الثانى الواقع فى قرية ...... مركز طامية بمحافظة الفيوم وذلك دون إذن من السلطة المختصة بذلك 000 بل استعمل الإذن الباطل الصادر من وكيل نيابة العمرانية فى القبض على هذا المتهم فإن هذا الإجراء ينسحب عليه البطلان من ناحيتين :*

*الأولى: لأنه أثر من آثار الإذن الباطل بالقبض على المتهم.*

*الثانية : لأن هذا الإجراء قد تم دون إذن بالقبض عليه فى منزله.*


*2- بطلان الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهم سواء الذى جاء على لسان مأمور الضبط، أو المنسوب له بمحضر تحقيق النيابة كأثر من آثار القبض الباطل:*

*قال مأمور الضبط القضائى فى محضر الضبط المحرر بتاريخ 5/1/2004 الساعة 12.15 مساءاً أنه على أثر القبض على المتهم الثانى من منزلة وبمناقشته اعترف بالتهمة 000 ومن ثم يكون هذا الاعتراف باطل لأنه أثر من آثار القبض الباطل.*

*وبتاريخ 6/1/2004 الساعة 11 صباحاً ( أى بعد واقعة الضبط بساعات قليلة ) أصطحب مأمور الضبط المتهم لسراى النيابة حيث قامت النيابة باستجوابه 000 وكان هذا الاستجواب أيضاً أثر من آثار القبض الباطل فينسحب عليه البطلان ولا يصح الاعتماد عليه كدليل قانوناً لأنه متولد من قبض باطل, ويطلب الدفاع إهداره.*

*3- بطلان ما يسمى بالمعاينة التصويرية كأثر من آثار القبض الباطل:-*

*فى ذات اليوم الذى أستجوب فيه المتهم الثانى فى سراى النيابة وفى تمام الساعة 11 مساءاً وبعد أن قضى المتهم الثانى ساعات كثيرة باستجوابه بسراى النيابة اصطحب وكيل النيابة ضباط المباحث الثلاثة الوارد أسمائهم فى المعاينة التصويرية ومعهم المتهم الثانى وقاموا بعمل تمثيلية تصور كيفية ارتكاب الجريمة وكانت هذه المعاينة التصويرية باطلة أيضاً لأنها أثر من آثار القبض الباطل فإن الدفاع يطلب إهدار هذا الدليل المصطنع.*

*4- بطلان أقوال مأمور الضبط لأنه هو الذى أجرى القبض الباطل ومن ثم لا يعتد بشهادته كدليل فى الدعوى:*

*استقرت أحكام محكمة النقض على إهدار شهادة مأمور الضبط الذى قام بالإجراء الباطل وعدم الاعتداد بشهادته كدليل فى الدعوى ومن ثم تكون شهادته أمام النيابة العامة باطلة بطلاناً مطلقاً ولا يصح قانوناً الاعتماد عليها كدليل لأنه هو الذى قام بتنفيذ القبض الباطل 00 كما تغدو أقواله التى أدلى بها أمام المحكمة هى الأخرى باطلة لنسخها أقواله التى أدلى بها أمام النيابة العامة.*

*نقض 5 فبراير 1968-مجموعة أحكام النقض-س19-رقم 23-ص 124*




*رابعاً: يدفع المتهم الثانى ببطلان التحريات لعدم جديتها ومن ثم بطلان إذن القبض لابتنائه على تحريات غير جدية وغير مطابقة للواقع والحقيقة:*

*التحريات التى قام بها مأمور الضبط هى تحريات لا تماثل الحقيقة وتخالف الواقع وتدل على كذب من أجراها والأدلة على كذبها كثيرة نذكر منها:*

*1- أن علاقة زوجية استمرت إحدى عشر سنة أنجب المجنى عليه من المتهمة الأولى ثلاثة أولاد واستمرت هذه العلاقة حتى تاريخ حدوث الواقعة لا يمكن أبداً أن ينم عن "سوء العلاقة الزوجية بينهما " طبقاً لما سطرت التحريات، أو أن الزواج كان على غير رغبتها وأن هذه السنين زادتها نفوراً منه لإساءة معاملتها وتعاطيه المخدرات وشكه فى سلوكياتها وهى لم تكن فوق مستوى الشبهات ونورد أدلة من الأوراق تقطع بكذب هذا القول:-*

*أ- ص 20، 21 من تحقيقات النيابة ورداً على سؤال المحقق يقرر /.................... الجار القاطن بالشقة التى تعلو شقة المجنى علية مباشرةً عما إذا كان هناك خلاف حدث بين المجنى عليه والمتهمة الأولى فيقرر:-*

*أنه يقطن بالعقار منذ سبعة عشر سنه، وأن المجنى عليه ملوش علاقةبحد،وهو فى حاله، وسمعته كويسه، وأنا مكنتش باسمع لهم صوت.*

*فإذا كان مأمور الضبط قد قرر فى تحقيقات النيابة أنه استقى هذه التحريات من أهالى المنطقة والجيران ( ص 67 من تحقيقات النيابة ) وكان الجار الذى سألته النيابة العامة قد نفى ذلك وأكد على حسن العلاقة بين المجنى علية وزوجته 000 ولو كانت النيابة العامة قد استكملت التحقيق بسؤال بقية جيران المجنى عليه لتوصلت التحقيقات إلى ذات الحقيقة الذى أكدها هذا الشاهد الجار للمجنى عليه 000 وبذلك تكون التحريات فى هذه الجزئية كاذبة وملفقة.*

*ب- ص 56، 58 من تحقيقات النيابة العامة تقرر والدة المتهمة الأولى/ .............. رداً على سؤال النيابة عن السبب والدافع للقتل تقرر " أنا معرفش هى عملت كده ازاى – دا جوزها ما كانش مخليها عايزه حاجة ".*

*ومن ثم يكون قول التحريات بأن علاقة المتهمة الأولى بزوجها المجنى عليه كانت سيئة، هو قول يجافى الحقيقة ويخالف الواقع وتكذبها الأوراق وأقوال الشهود.*

*جـ - ص 45 من تحقيقات النيابة العامة تقرر المتهمة الأولى رداً على سؤال النيابة عن طبيعة العلاقة بينها وبين زوجها خلال فترة الزوجية فتقرر "هو كان كويس معايا، وبيعاملنى كويس ، وحنين عليا وعلى أولادى الثلاثة " 000 ومن ثم يكون ما أثبتته التحريات بشأن سوء العلاقة الزوجية كدافع لجريمة القتل يخالف صحيح الواقع وتكذبه الأدلة اليقينية 0*

*2- أن قول التحريات بأن ذلك قد أدى إلى زواجه من أخرى من ست سنوات على أثر اكتشاف المجنى عليه علاقة لزوجته بآخر أسرت بها لزوجته الثانية.*

*وهذا القول 000 قول هزلى ويمثل امتهان لأى عقل مفكر ولا يمكن أبداً وصف هذا القول بالجد وهو يناقض المنطق وطبائع الأشياء 000 إذ كيف يتصور أن تعرف المتهمة الأولى الزوجة الثانية قبل زواج زوجها المجنى عليه منها 000 وهى تبعد عنها عشرات الكيلو مترات، وتسر لها بعلاقة لها مع آخر، فيؤدى ذلك إلى زواج زوجها من تلك الزوجة الثانية 000 !! هذه هى قمة المأساة فى التحريات وقمة الاستهزاء بالعقول.*

*والخطير فى الأمر أن يقول وكيل النيابة مُصدر الإذن أن هذه التحريات جدية 000 !! وأنة يطمئن إليها 00!!*

*3- لكن التحريات سارت على هذا النهج الخطأ حين حددت ساعة وضع الجثة بمكانها الذى تم العثور عليها فيه فى تمام الساعة السادسة صباح يوم 3/1/2004 حتى تم العثور عليها فى تمام الساعة السابعة من قبل / "ابنة الجار" حال توجهها إلى مدرستها.*

*وتناسى جامع التحريات:*

*أ- أن الذى اكتشف الواقعة هو "الجار"*

*وليس ابنته.*

*ب- وأن ساعة اكتشاف الجثة كان الساعة*

*التاسعة صباحاً وليس السابعة.*

*جـ - وأنه وابنته كانا ذاهبين للمدرس الخصوصى وليس للمدرسة ومن ثم تكون هذه الواقعة التى أوردتها التحريات غير صحيحة.*

*4- أن قول التحريات بأن المجنى عليه احتفظ بكافة مستنداته منذ شهر سابق على الحادث عقب اكتشافه وجود علاقة بين زوجته المتهمة الأولى والمتهم الثانى وأنه كاشف زوجته بهذه العلاقة فنشأت العديد من المشاجرات وتدخل الجيران بينهما للصلح.*

*وهذا الادعاء كاذب من أساسه ذلك أن الجار الملاصق يقرر أن المجنى عليه وزوجته لا يسمع لهما صوت وأنه لم يحدث شجار ، ولم يتدخل أحد بينهما للصلح كما ادعت التحريات وأن زوجته المتهمة الأولى تقرر فى التحقيقات بأن زوجها كان يعيش معها فى الفترة الأخيرة وأنه كان يعاملها أحسن معاملة وأنه كان يحسن عليها وعلى أولادها.*

*لكن الخطير فى الأمر وعلى عكس القواعد العامة فى الإثبات الجنائى 000 أن الشائع أن يفرغ مأمور الضبط القضائى ما فى جوفه من أكاذيب يسطرها فيما يسمى بمحضر التحريات فيصبح ما يكتبه صادقاً حتى ولو جاء المتهم بالدليل الدامغ على كذبها فأصبحت قواعد الاثبات مقلوبة. ونحن نساءل هذا المأمور إن كان جاداً فى تحرياته أن يأتى بشاهد واحد من العقار يشهد بمثل ما جاء بتحرياته ؟ أو يأتى بدليل يعضد هذه التحريات الكاذبة والملفقة ؟.*

*5- تقول التحريات " أن العلاقة بين المتهمة الأولى والمتهم الثانى كانت آثمة، وغير مشروعة 000 وأنهما عقدا العزم وبيتا النية على التخلص من المجنى علية وإزهاق روحه حتى يتمكنا من الزواج".*

*وهنا تقع التحريات فى تناقض رهيب 000إذ كيف نفسر قول التحريات أن علاقتهما كانت آثمة وغير مشروعة 000 وبين ما قررته أن التخلص من المجنى عليه كان بغرض تمكنهما من الزواج 000 وهذا التناقض يستعصى على الملائمة 000 إذ لا يتصور انسان أبداً أن يقترن شخص مهما كان وضيعاً بإنسانة سبق له الاعتداء عليها جنسياً، إلا إذا كان هذا الزواج وليد اكراه مثلاً كأن تكون بكراً وقام بفض بكارتها أو تكون عذراءً وحملت منه سفاحاً.*

*كما لا يتصور عاقل أن يقترن شخصاً من عائلة كبيرة يدرس بكلية اللغة العربية من إنسانة متزوجة منذ أحد عشر عاماً ولها ثلاثة أبناء ولها سمعتها التى قامت هى بروايتها عن نفسها مع غير المتهم الثانى ولا تحمل شهادة ولا تجيد القراءة 000 إلا إذا كان هذا الشخص معتوها أو مصاباً بمرض عقلى 000 !!*

*وألم يكن من الأولى لو كانا يريدان الزواج فعلاً بعد التخلص من هذا الزوج وهما يعلمان عنه الأمور الآتية :-*

*أ- أنه سكير لا يفيق من الخمر وأثبت التقرير*

*الطبى الشرعى ذلك.*

*ب- أنه حشاش ومدمن على شُرب الحشيش والبانجو وقد وجدت النيابة بعض لفافاتها فى درج الكومودينو الخاص به.*

*جـ - أنه يعاقر النساء ويرتاد الحانات والملاهى وعليه قضايا فى هذا الشأن.*

*د- أنه متزوج بأخرى ولم يعلن الزوجة الأولى*

*بزواجه.*

*هـ- أن له سوابق وقضايا دعارة وسكر وتعاطى واتجار فى المواد المخدرة وسبق حبسة فى بعض هذه القضايا.*

*وكان يكفى واحده من هذه الحالات الخمس للتخلص من الزوج بالحسنى وبغير القتل ليصفو لهما الحال ويتزوجا 000 بل توجد حالة سادسة أقرها لهما الشرع مؤخراً لو كان القتل هو الدافع للزواج وهذه الحالة هى " الخلع " فتخالعه وتدفع له مقدم الصداق الذى هو فى كل حالات الزواج لا يزيد عن خمسة وعشرون قرشاً وبعد أن تنتهى منه تتزوج من حبيب القلب.*

*وكانت التحريات على الوجه سالف البيان تحريات كاذبة وغير حقيقية فى مجملها وغير جدية فيصبح الدفع ببطلانها يتفق مع صحيح القانون طالما أن وقائعها لا تتفق مع الواقع الصحيح 000 ومن ثم يغدو إذن النيابة بالقبض على المتهم الثانى باطلاً ايضاً لاعتماده على تحريات غير جدية وباطلة.*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*خامساً: بطلان الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهم لوقوعه وليد الإكراه المعدم للإرادة:-*

*أن ما حدث للمتهمان فور القبض عليهما يخالف الدستور فى المادة ( 71 ) منه والتى تنص على " أن يبلغ فوراً كل من يقبض عليه أو يعتقل بأسباب القبض عليه أو اعتقاله فوراً ، ويكون له حق الاتصال بمن يرى إبلاغه بما وقع ، أو الاستعانة به على الوجه الذى ينظمه القانون.*

*كما أن ما حدث للمتهمان أيضاً فور القبض عليهما يخالف نص المادة 139 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والتى نصت على أن يبلغ فوراً كل من يقبض عليه أو يحبس احتياطيا بأسباب القبض عليه أو حبسة ويكون له حق الاتصال بمن يرى إبلاغه بما وقع والاستعانة بمحام.*

*ذلك أن المتهمان سيقا إلى غياهب السجن منتقلين من قسم إلى آخر بقصد إيقاع أقصى قدر من الاكراه عليهما دون أن يسمح لهما بالاتصال بذويهما أو حتى توكيل محام للدفاع عنهما بل ظلا طوال مراحل الاستدلال والتحقيق وحدهما دون مدافع عنهما ودون أن يعلم ذويهما أين هما ؟ ولماذا تم القبض عليهما ؟ حتى تم إحالتهما للمحاكمة 00 ولا يقدح فى ذلك ما سطرته النيابة العامة فى صدر محضر استجوابها ص 27 من سؤال المتهم الثانى عما إذا كان لدية مدافعاً فأجاب " سلباً " فهذا فضلاً عن أن هذه الاجابة المنسوبة للمتهمين تتعارض مع المنطق والعقل إذ لا يصح فى العقل والمنطق أن يرفض متهما وجود مدافع معه أثناء التحقيق معه واستجوابه 000 وإلا فلماذا أحضر مدافعاً له فى جلسات المحاكمة ؟؟ وأنكر ما نسب إليه بالتحقيقات ؟ 00 والاجابة :-*

*هى أن المتهمين قد مُنع عنهما وجود مدافع معهما 00 ومُنع عليهما إعلام ذويهما بوجودهما رهن الحبس والقهر وهذا وحده يمثل أقصى حالات الاكراه التى تصيب الأدلة بالانعدام الذى يمحيها.*

*لكن الاكراه المادى ثابت وقوعه على المتهم الثانى بما يصح الدفع ببطلان اعترافه ذلك أو وكيل النيابة " المحقق " قام بمناظرة المتهم الثانى فى بداية استجوابه ص27 فاكتشف وجود جرح قديم وجروح حديثة فى أماكن مختلفة من جسم المتهم الثانى 00 وهذين النوعبن من الجروح المتباينين زمنياً يقطعان بحدوثهما فى ظرفين زمانيين مختلفين :-*

*أ - الزمن الأول هو وقت الادعاء بحدوث الحادث والمرصود له زمانا تاريخ 3/1/2004.*

*ب- الزمن الثانى وهو واقعة الحجز بعد القبض على المتهم الثانى والمرصود له فى الأوراق تاريخ 5/1/2004.*

*وهذا يعنى أن كل نوع من هذه الجروح حدث فى زمان منفصل ومستقل وقد كان على النيابة استجلاء هذه الواقعة بعد إثباتها لاثبات حدوث اكراه مادى على المتهم بحدوث الاصابات سالفة البيان فيه.*

*كما أن ما جاء على لسان مأمور الضبط فى محضر الضبط المؤرخ 5/1/2004 من أنه بمناقشة المتهم الثانى عقب القاء القبض عليه اعترف بالتهمة 000 فإذاً هذا لا يعتبر اعتراف صادر من المتهم وإنما هو قول منسوب لمأمور الاستدلال الذى قام بتنفيذ القبض الباطل ولا يصح قانوناً الاستناد إليه كدليل يساند الاتهام.*

*أما أقواله المنسوبة له فى تحقيقات النيابة وما تبع ذلك من معاينة تصويرية فإنه فضلاً عن أنه صدر على أثر قبض باطل ومن ثم يغدو هو الآخر باطلاً إلا أن هذا الاعتراف أمام سلطة التحقيق لم يكن صادراً عن إرادة حرة لحدوثه فى ظل مؤثرات أثرت فى إرادته وفُرضت عليه فى ظل القسر والترهيب الذى خضع له هو والمتهمة الأولى أثناء هيمنة رجال الضبط عليهما طيلة فترة التحقيق معهما ويكفى للتدليل على ذلك أن التحقيق معه قد بدأ فى النيابة العامة فى تمام الساعة الحادية عشر صباح يوم 6/1/2004 وظل المتهم رهين هذا التحقيق حتى انتقل مع رجال الضبط (المباحث) الذين لم يفارقونه إلى موقع الحادث لتصوير الحادث بما يسمي المعاينة التصويرية فى تمام الساعة الحادية عشر مساء نفس اليوم وما تعرض له من الإرهاق نتيجة إطالة الاستجواب له لمدة تزيد على اثنى عشرة ساعة متصلة ودون انقطاع بقصد تحطيم أعصابه وتضييق الخناق عليه فيضطر للإقرار بما هو منسوب اليه بصرف النظر عن مدي مطابقته للحقيقة من عدمه وذلك حتى يتخلص من هذا الضغط الذى وقع عليه وعلى المتهمة الأولى ورؤيته لها وهى عارية تتعرض للتعذيب ومن إلقاء الضوء المبهر على وجهيهما والتهديد بإيذاء المتهمة الأولى أمامه بدنياً والتهديد بالقبض على ذويه مثلما تم القبض عليه.*

*بل إن الإصابات التى سجلتها النيابة العامة فى محضر التحقيق كانت نتيجة للضرب الذى تعرض له المتهمان على أيدى مأمورى الاستدلال 000 ويكفى للتدليل على الإكراه إثبات وجود ثلاثة من ضباط مباحث قسم العمرانية مصاحبين للمتهمين فى تحقيقات النيابة وفى المعاينة التصويرية بما يؤكد خضوعهما للإكراه والخوف من التعذيب عقب عودتهما إلى القسم 000 كما أن والدة المتهمة الأولى ذكرت وقائع التعذيب التى شاهدتها على ابنتها المتهمة الأولى فى أقوالها أمام المحكمة بجلسة 17/1/ 2005 وكذلك وقائع التعذيب التى تعرضت هى لها لإجبار ابنتها على الاعتراف مما أدى بالمتهمة الأولى للاعتراف بذلك أمام المحكمة بقولها " أن ما قررته بمحضرى الاستدلال والنيابة كان بإيعاز من المباحث ".*

*واستقرت أحكام محكمة النقض على:*

*ولما كان الأصل فى الاعتراف الذى يعول عليه أن يكون اختياريا وهو لا يعتبر كذلك ولو كان صادقاً إذا صدر إثر ضغط أو إكراه كائناً ما كان قدره وأن الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف للإكراه هو دفع جوهرى يجب على محكمة الموضوع مناقشته والرد عليه فى قضائها بالإدانة مادام أنه عول عليه ولا يغنى عن ذلك ما أوردته المحكمة من أدلة أخرى ذلك بأن الأدلة فى المواد الجنائية متساندة يكمل بعضها بعضاً ومنها مجتمعة تتكون عقيدة المحكمة بحيث إذا سقط أحدها او استبعد تعذر التعرف على مبلغ الأثر الذى كان للدليل الباطل فى الرأى الذى انتهت إليه المحكمة.*

*نقض 2 مايو 1985 - أحكام النقض - س 54 رقم 106 - ص 601.*

*نقض 25 فبراير 1985 - أحكام النقض - س 55 - رقم 51 ص 300.*

*كما أن هذا الاعتراف مخالف للحقيقة والواقع فالمفترض طبقاً للثابت على لسان مأمور الضبط فى تحرياته الباطلة والتى هى الأساس فى اتهام المتهمين أن المجنى عليه تم إصابته فى رأسه وفى جميع أجزاء جسمه بالجروح و القطوع ولم يثبت أنه يوجد بقعة دم أو حتى نقطة فى الحجرة التى قيل أنها كانت مسرح الجريمة.*

*بل إن الجريمة كما صورت قد تمت فوق السرير المتواجد فى غرفة النوم 000 ولم يتم العثور على أية آثار به رغم ان المجنى عليه مَلِئ بالجروح 000 بل تم العثور على الدماء فى مكان العثور على الجثة فى مدخل العقار وهذا هو الوضع الطبيعى 000 أما الوضع غير الطبيعى أن يقال أن الجريمة قد تمت فى حجرة النوم ولا يوجد بها أى آثر يفيد حدوث الجريمة بها بل كانت الحجرة مرتبة كأن لم يدخلها أحد قط 000 كما أن بقعة الدم التى وجدت على ستارة الصالة اتضح أنها ليست دماء آدمية.*

*ومن ناحية أُخرى فإن الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهمين يقرر بحدوث مشاجرة بين المتهمين والمجنى عليه ومحاولة المتهم الثانى الفرار من الحجرة إلا أن المجنى عليه أمسكه من دُبر وحدث التماسك والوقوع على السرير وذلك كله وملابس المجنى عليه سليمة وليس فيها تمزق واحد يوحى بحدوث مثل هذا الشجار والتماسك الذى قيل على لسان المتهمين فى اعترافهما.*

*ولما كانت محكمة النقض مستقرة فى أحكامها على أنه لا يصح تأثيم إنسان ولو بناء على اعترافه متى كان ذلك مخالفاً للحقيقة والواقع.*

*نقض 8 يونيه 1975 - أحكام النقض - س 26 - رقم 116 - ص 497.*

*نقص 27 اكتوبر 1969 - أحكام النقض - س 20 - رقم 232 - ص 1176.*

*نقض 14 فبراير 1985 - أحكام النقض - س 54 - رقم 42 ص 256.*

*ولما كان الإجراء الباطل وهو القبض كان سابقاً على هذا الاعتراف وكان هذا الأخير أًثراً من آثاره فان ذلك يعنى بطلان هذا الاعتراف واعتباره كأن لم يكن فضلاً عن وقوعه تحت الاكراه الشديد .*

*والاعتراف دائما يكون محل شك لأنه مناف لطبائع الأشياء مما يتعين معه أن يؤخذ بمنتهى الحذر ويتأيد بأدلة أخرى تفيد صدقه وصحته وذلك ضماناً لحسن الاستدلال فى الوصول الى اليقين القضائى الأمر الذى يكون معه هذا الاعتراف موصوم بالبطلان.*

*أما ما يسمى بالمعاينة التصويرية فهى تحمل فى طياتها جميع عناصر الإكراه وأدلة إكراه هذه المعاينة كالآتى:*

*1- فيجب أن نثبت أولاً بأن المتهمين قد حرما من وجود محام معهما طوال مراحل الاستدلال والتحقيق وحتى مرحلة المحاكمة وأن جميع الإجراءات قد تمت دون وجود مدافع معهما.*

*2- أن رئيس مباحث العمرانية واثنان معه من ضباط المباحث حضروا المعاينة التصويرية وهو قمة الإكراه إذ أن المتهمين قد سجلوا ما أمْلِىَ عليهم بواسطة الإكراه الواقع عليهم .*

*3- أن المتهمين قد حضرا من قسم العمرانية الى موقع التصوير مكبلين فى الحديد وهذا وحده يمثل إكراهاً لا يمكن إنكاره.*

*4- أن ما سطر على لسان المتهمين لا يفيد أو يقطع بأنهما كانا على اتفاق مسبق بمقارفة الجريمة، أو أنهما عزما على ارتكابها قبل وقوعها أو أن نيتهما قد اتجهت لذلك وإنما يفيد أن للواقعة صورة أخرى سوف نتعرض لها فى البنود التالية.*

*هذا فضلاً عن العبارات العامة والمجملة التى احتوت عليها عمليه المعاينة التصويرية لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها مطلقا فى نسبة الاتهام لهما فمثلا القول المنسوب للمتهمة الأولى:*

*· من فتح النافذة، والاشارة للمتهم الثانى بالصعود.*

*· ثم قيامها بغلق النافذة وغلق الزجاج الخاص بها وغلق الستارة.*

*· وقيامها بفتح باب الشقة للمتهم ودخوله للشقة.*

*· ووقوفهم بصالة الشقة فترة طويلة ثم دلوفهم للحجرة التى على اليمين وجلوسهم عدة دقائق للتخطيط لكيفية ارتكاب الجريمة.*

*· وقيام المتهم الثانى بإحضار سكينة لكن المتهمة الأولى رفضت وأخذت منه السكين.*

*هذه المقدمات التى نسبت للمتهمة الأولى أنكرها المتهم الثانى تماما وأنكر حدوثها على الصورة التى وردت بالمعاينة التصويرية على لسان المتهمة الأولى فضلاً عن أنها لا تؤدى للقول بالاتفاق مع المتهم الثانى على ارتكاب الواقعة 000 أو سبق العزم على ارتكابها بل أن ما نسب على لسان المتهمة الأولى من "جلوسها مع المتهم الثانى بالحجرة عدة دقائق للتخطيط لكيفية ارتكاب الجريمة" 000 يؤكد أنه حتى دخولهما هذه الحجرة لم يكن هناك تخطيط أو تفكير فى ارتكاب الجريمة وهنا يثور السؤال "هل تكفي هذه الدقائق القليلة فى التخطيط فى هدوء وتروى واطمئنان لارتكاب الجريمة ؟؟ وهل يجوز عقلاً التخطيط لجريمة قتل فى حجرة ينام فيها أطفالها الثلاثة وأكبرهم عمره عشرة سنين ؟ 0*

*لكن الذى يؤكد صورية هذه المعاينة التصويرية وبطلانها وبطلان نسبتها الى المتهمين أدلة هامة نذكر منها:*

*1- أنه رغم الإثبات على لسان المتهم الثانى اعتراضه على ما أثبت فى المعاينة التصويرية على لسان المتهمة الأولى إلا أن ما نسب إليه فى هذه المعاينة لا يختلف مطلقاً عما نسب للمتهمة الأولى من تطابق الأقوال دون اختلاف000وهذا يقطع بأن ما نسب لهما لم يصدر منهما مطلقاً.*

*2- أن المعاينة التصويرية وفيها تسجيل لأقوال المتهمين فيها خالية تماماً من توقيع أى من المتهمين على الأقوال المنسوبة إليه بما يدمغ هذه الأقوال بالبطلان ويعدم الصلة بينهما وبين هذه الأقوال بل أنه فى حالة اعتراض المتهم الثانى على ما جاء على لسان المتهمة الأولى كان يستوجب توقيعه أسفل هذا الاعتراض 000 لكن ذلك لم يحدث.*

*3- أن وكيل النيابة الذى حرص على استيقاع المتهمين أسفل كل صفحة من صفحات التحقيق معهما أغفل تماماً أن يستوقع المتهمين علي محضر المعاينة التصويرية.*

*4- أن الاختلاف البين بين ما جاء بالأقوال المنسوبة لهما بالتحقيقات مع ما نسب لهما بالمعاينة التصويرية يقطع بأن كليهما لم يصدر منهما ذلك أن من يقترف جريمة لا يمكن أن تختلف رواياته عن طريقة ارتكابها.*

*5- لكن الأهم الذى يُظهر الفارق بين الأقوال التى تصدر عن إرادة واعية واختيار كامل وبين الأقوال التى تصدر عن إكراه مادى أو معنوى أو كلاهما فى الأوراق 000 فإن علينا أن نقارن بين الأقوال التى صدرت من المتهمة الأولى بتاريخ 3/1/2004 أمام سلطة الاستدلال وبين الأقوال المنسوبة إليها سواء ما نسب اليها عن طريق مأمور الاستدلال بمحضر الضبط أو ما نسب اليها من أقوال أمام النيابة العامة بتاريخ 6/1 ( يعني بعد ثلاثة أيام فقط ) لنتبين الفارق الشاسع بين القولين 000 ولنتبين أيضا ما وقع على المتهمين من إكراه لتتغير هذه الأقوال من النقيض إلى النقيض وذلك بعد أربعة وعشرون ساعة من القبض عليهما 000 ولنتبين أيضاً مدى الإكراه الذي وقع عليهما وأثر على إرادتهما000 بل إن ما قالته المتهمة الأولى فى تحقيقات المحاكمة بجلسة 17/10/2004 من أن جميع أقوالها كانت بإيعاز من المباحث يمثل قمة الإكراه المبطل لهذه الاعترافات 0*

*وإذا كانت شروط صحة الاعتراف أن يكون من المتهم على نفسه وأن يكون صريحاً وواضحاً ذلك أن الغموض فيما يدلى به المتهم من أقوال من حيث دلالته على ارتكاب الجريمة ينفى عنه صفة الاعتراف بالمعنى الدقيق فالشخص الذى يضبط بمسكن كان قصده ارتكاب فعل مناف للآداب ثم يصمت أو يعترف بأن قصده كان لارتكاب جريمة السرقة أو القتل حتى لا يسئ إلى شرف وسمعة الطرف الآخر لا يعتد فى القانون اعترافاً 000 كما أن اعتراف المتهم بأن المخدر ضبط بالسلة التى كانت معه لا يعد اعترافاً منه بحيازته أو إحرازه للمخدرات ولا يعد وأن يكون تقريراً لما نتج من التفتيش الباطل.*

*نقض 9 فبراير 1965 ـ مجموعة الاحكام ـ س 16 ـ رقم 27 ـ ص 114.*

*نقض 27 نوفمبر 1962 ـ مجموعة الاحكام ـ س 13 ـ رقم 191 ـ ص 785.*

*وأن يصدر الاعتراف عن إرادة حرة للمتهم دون مؤثرات تعمل فى إرادته وتفرض عليه اتباع وجهة خاصة سواء كانت هذه المؤثرات مادية أو معنوية فمحكمة النقض مستقرة فى أحكامها على أن "الاعتراف وليد الإكراه لا يعول عليه ولو كان صادقاً " 0*

*( راجع نقض 5/1/1984 الطعن رقم 5616 لسنة 53 ق ).*

*كما يجب أن يكون الاعتراف مطابقاً للحقيقة وليس ناتجا للإيحاء أو الرغبة فى التخلص من الاستجواب المرهق، أو من أجل التضحية وإنقاذ المتهم الأصلى بسبب ما يربطه به من علاقة المحبة أو أسباب أخرى.*

*راجع نقض 14 فبراير 1985 ـ مجموعة الاحكام - س 540 ـ رقم 42 ـ ص 256*

*كما يجب أن يكون الاعتراف وليد إجراءات صحيحة فإذا كان ثمرة إجراءات باطلة وقع باطلاً 000 فالاعتراف الصادر فى غياب محامى المتهم فى غير حالتى التلبس والاستعجال يقع باطلاً 000 والاعتراف الذى يأتى نتيجة قبض أو تفتيش باطل يقع باطلاً إذ أنه لولا هذا القبض الباطل لما جاء هذا الاعتراف.*



*سادساً: بطلان استجواب النيابة العامة للمتهم وما تلى هذا الاستجواب من آثار:*

*يجب أن نقرر أن مأمور الضبط القضائى بقسم العمرانية جرد حمله توجه بها الى قرية ............. مركز طامية محافظة الفيوم وقام باقتناص المتهم الثانى من منزله بعد اقتحامه وقفل راجعاً إلى محل عمله بقسم العمرانية وانقطعت أخبار المتهم الثانى عن أسرته فلم يعلموا أين ابنهم ؟ ومن الذى قام باقتناصه فقرروا البحث عنه 000 وكان ذلك يوم 5/1/2004 وفى يوم 6/1/2004 تم استجوابه أمام النيابة 000 فلم يعلم أعضاء أسرته أين هو ؟؟ ولم يتمكن من استدعاء محام لحضور التحقيق لأنه مقيد الحرية !! 000 فهل نستطيع القول بعد هذه الحقائق أن المتهم الثانى كان أثناء الاستجواب مكفول له الحرية الكاملة وهو يدلى باستجوابه.*

*ذلك أن علة الاستجواب هي معرفة الحقيقة من وجهة نظر المتهم وإن ابتعدت عن الحقيقة الموضوعية ذلك أن مصلحة التحقيق تقتضى أن تعرف وجهة نظر المتهم علي علتها، ومن ثم يتعين أن يكون للمتهم أن يقول ما يريد قوله، وعلى النحو الذى يريده ، ويترتب على ذلك أن أى تأثير على إرادة المتهم أثناء الاستجواب يفوت غرض الاستجواب ويحرم التحقيق من مصدر للمعلومات قد يكون هاماً.*

*وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فلا ضرر فى أن يسئ المتهم استعمال حريته فيبتعد بأقواله عن الحقيقة الموضوعية، فالفرض أن لدى المحقق الوسائل لرقابة صحة أقواله، وله السلطة-فى النهاية-فى تقدير قيمتها.*

*وفى ضوء هذه العلة لكفالة الحرية للمتهم أثناء استجوابه يتعين تقرير ( عدم مشروعية أى وسيلة من شأنها التأثير على المتهم ) 000 ولا عبرة بطبيعة الوسيلة التى لها هذا الشأن أو بدرجة تأثيرها على الإرادة 000 ويترتب على استعمال مثل هذه الوسيلة بطلان الاستجواب ولا يحول دون ترتيب البطلان رضاء المتهم باستعمال هذه الوسيلة، إذ ليس له أن ينزل عن صفته ( كشخص إجرائى ) ويحيل نفسه إلى مجرد ( موضوع إجرائى ).*

*وليس له أن ينزل عن الحماية التى تقررها القواعد الأساسية فى القانون ولا يجوز أن يستعمل الإكراه المعنوى إزاء المتهم ، وأى قدر-ولو يسيراً جداً منه-يبطل الاستجواب .*

*· فإذا كان المتهم الثانى قد تم القبض عليه بالوصف السالف بيانه، وبناء على إذن باطل، ودخول لمنزله دون إذن مطلقاً، ودون أن تعلم أسرته إلى أين ذهب، ودون أن يعلم هو من الذى قبض عليه، وإلى أين سيذهب، وما هو الاتهام المنسوب إليه.*

*· ثم توجه مأمور الضبط بالمتهم من بلدته فى الفيوم إلى قسم العمرانية بالجيزة وقام بفتح محضر الضبط فى تمام الساعة 12 مساء يوم 5/1/2004 الذى أثبت فيه أن المتهم قد اعترف له 000 وفى تمام الحادية عشر صباح يوم 6/1/2004 ( أي بعد تسع ساعات تولى وكيل نيابة جنوب الجيزة استجوابه 000 وذلك دون أن يعرف المتهم أين هو ودون أن تعلم أسرته إلى أين ذهب.*

*وهذه العجلة والسرعة دون مبرر هى التى جعلت المحقق يثبت فى ديباجة محضر التحقيق أنه سأل المتهم عما إذا كان معه شهود أو محام يحضر التحقيق ليجيب بالنفى 000 وأنى له أن يحضر شهوداً أو يكلف محامياً وهو واقع رهين الحبس ولا تعرف أسرته أين هو طوال مراحل التحقيق وحتى صدور أمر الإحالة 000 وألم يكن من الأجدر التأنى فى الاستجواب حتى يتخلص المتهم من صدمته ؟ هذا على فرض أن الاستجواب يتفق وصحيح القانون !! مما جعل المتهم يقع تحت طائلة الإكراه الأدبى .*

*· لكن وكيل النيابة المحقق أثناء مناظرته المتهم فى بداية الاستجواب اكتشف وجود جرح قديم وجروح حديثة فى أماكن مختلفة من جسم المتهم الثانى، وكان عليه أن يسأله عن سبب هذا الجرح القديم ومن الذى أحدثه؟ 000 كما كان يجب عليه أيضا أن يسأله عن سبب الجروح الجديدة 000 ومن محدثها ؟ خصوصاً وقد أثبت تباين زمنى لهذه الجروح وأنها جميعا لم تحدث فى وقت واحد 000 وكان من الواجب عليه إماطة اللثام عن حقيقة هذه الجروح القديمة لمعرفة سببها والتحقق من فاعلها ثم بعد ذلك يقوم بالتحقق من فاعل الجروح الجديدة.*

*لكننا سنقوم بكشف هذه الوقائع والتى قعدت النيابة العامة عن كشفها ولو كانت قد فطنت لذلك لأتت بدليل يغير وجه الرأى فى هذه الدعوى:*

*فالواقعة حدثت يوم 3/1/2004 والقبض على المتهم وحجزه فى قسم شرطة العمرانية تم يوم 5/1/2004 000 فإذا كان لدينا واقعتان هما واقعة القتل وواقعة الحجز أو القبض وكانت كل واقعة قد حدثت فى زمن مستقل فان الجرح القديم ( منطقاً ) ينسب للواقعة القديمة زمنيا وهو واقعة القتل 000 والجروح الحديثة ( منطقياً ايضاً ) تنسب للواقعة الجديدة وهي واقعة الحجز 000 ومن هنا نجزم أن المتهم الثانى قد وقع عليه إكراه بدنى ( مادى ) قبل عملية الاستجواب مباشرة 000 فإذا أضفنا الى ذلك أن المتهم الثانى وقع عليه إكراه معنوى فإن الدفع ببطلان الاستجواب يكون متفقاً مع الواقع ومع صحيح القانون فضلاً عن الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لإاكراه .*

*هذا من ناحية 000 !!*

*ومن ناحية اخري فان المادة 132 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تنص على أنه "إذا قبض على المتهم خارج دائرة المحكمة التى يجرى التحقيق فيها يُرسل إلى النيابة العامة بالجهة التى قبض عليه فيها، وعلى النيابة العامة أن تتحقق من جميع البيانات الخاصة بشخصه، وتحيطه علماً بالواقعة المنسوبة إليه، وتدون أقواله فى شأنها.*

*وكان يجب امتثالا لحكم هذه المادة أن يكون الاستجواب من اختصاص النيابة التى قبض على المتهم الثانى فى دائرتها وأنها هى التى تحيطه علماً بالواقعة وتدون أقواله فى شأنها وإذا إعترض المتهم على نقله أو كانت حالته الصحية لا تسمح بالنقل يخطر قاضى التحقيق بذلك وعليه أن يصدر أمره فوراً بما يتبع طبقاً لنص المادة 133 من قانون الإجراءات .*

*وقد قضت محكمة النقض:*

*بأن ضبط المتهم فى دائرة اختصاص النيابة يسبغ عليها ولاية استجوابه ويجعل من اختصاصها سماع أقواله ولو كانت الجريمة قد وقعت فى مكان خارج دائرة هذا الاختصاص.*

*نقض 30/12/1963 - مجموعة الاحكام - س 14 - ص 1003*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*وأعطت المادة 133 إجراءات جنائية للمتهم الذي قبض عليه فى غير دائرة اختصاص النيابة التى ارتكبت فيها الواقعة الحق فى الاعتراض على نقله من المكان الذى قبض عليه فيه إلى المكان الذى حدثت فيه الجريمة وأنه لو اعترض فإنه يخطر قاضى التحقيق بذلك فوراً وعليه أن يصدر أمره فوراً بما يتبع.*

*أما أن يقبض على المتهم بواسطة مأمور الضبط الذى وقعت الجريمة فى نطاقه والمتهم يقيم فى دائرة محكمة اخرى بل فى نطاق محافظة أخرى ثم يحمله عنوة الى النيابة العامة التى وقعت الجريمة فى نطاقها دون عرضه على النيابة العامة التى يقيم فى نطاقها لتحيطه علماً بالجريمة المتهم بها وتقوم بسؤاله عنها وتسمع الاعتراضات التى يبديها فى النقل إلى نيابة أخرى فإن الاستجواب الذى تم فى نطاق النيابة التى وقعت الجريمة فيها يغدو باطلا وما تلى هذا الإجراء من إجراءات وهو الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهم فى هذا الاستجواب والمعاينات التى تمت كأثر من آثار الاستجواب الباطل.*



*سابعاً : الدفع بعدم مشروعية التسجيل الخاص بشريط الفيديو وإهداره كدليل فى الدعوى وبطلان كافة الإجراءات التى تسببت فى وجوده وكذلك بطلان الإجراءات الخاصة بعرضه وما يترتب على ذلك من إجراءات :*

*إن القبض على المتهم الثانى بطريق غير مشروع ثم سوقه إلى قسم العمرانية ومنه إلى جلسة تحقيق تستغرق اكثر من اثنى عشر ساعة ثم يساق بعدها إلى منزل المجنى علية فى الهزيع الأخير من الليل لتمثيل كيفية ارتكاب الجريمة دون اعتبار لما وقع عليه من إكراه طوال هذه المراحل التى بدأت بالقبض عليه بمنزله بمركز طامية محافظة الفيوم بواسطة مأمور ضبط قضائى غير مختص وبإذن صادر من سلطة غير مختصة لهو قمة الإكراه الذى يصم كل هذه الأعمال بعدم مشروعية.*

*ولذلك فإن ما يهمنا الآن هو التكييف القانونى لاستخدام أجهزة التسجيل للحصول على دليل فى الدعوى الجنائية وهنا يأتى السؤال : هل يعتبر مباشرة التسجيل الصوتى إجراءاً مستقلاً ؟ أم يمكن إدراجه تحت نوع من الإجراءات المعروفة لنا ؟ لكننا لو استعرضنا أمام مخيلتنا مختلف الإجراءات التى قد تباشر فى جمع الأدلة لوجدنا أن أقربها إلى تسجيل الأصوات هو إثبات الحالة والتفتيش.*

*وإثبات الحالة عبارة عن نقل صورة كاملة صادقة لمكان معين أو لحدث معين ، والمستشف من نصوص القانون ومما يجرى به العمل أن هذا الإجراء لا يتم إلا بعد وقوع الجريمة وبقصد المحافظة على الآثار الناتجة عنها هذا فضلاً عن أنه لا محل لمباشرته خفية 0 وبهذا فهو يختلف عن التسجيل الصوتى 0 ولا يمكن من ثم عد هذا الأخير نوعاً من إثبات الحالة.*

*ولا ينبغى لنا إلا إجراء التفتيش ، ويعرف بأنه الإطلاع على محل منحه القانون حرمة خاصة بإعتباره مستودع سر صاحبه لضبط ما عسى قد يوجد به مما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة عن جريمة معينه 0 وقد يكون محل التفتيش ذات الشخص أو مسكنه أو مكان آخر أضفى عليه القانون حماية باعتباره مكنوناً لسر الفرد ، بمعنى أن له الحق فى إبقاء سريته قاصرة على نفسه ويحرم على غيره الاطلاع عليه ، فالقانون فى هذه الحالة رعاية الشخص كجسم معين ولا المسكن كبناء خاص ، وإنما السر الذى يحمله فقط ، والذى يعتبره مكاناً يطمئن إليه فيه وإذا تمعنا قليلاً فى التسجيل بنوعيه على*

*أى صورة يتم لوجدناه لصيق الشبه بالتفتيش ، هذا ما لم يعد نوعاً من التفتيش فعلاً ، ذلك أن الغاية منه هى البحث عن دليل على الحقيقة ، وهى نفس الغاية من التفتيش ، ثم إن محل مباشرته هو ذات المحل الذى ينصب عليه التفتيش وهذا التكييف القانونى له نتيجة فى غاية الأهمية ، إذ أننا لو اعتبرناه نوعاً من التفتيش لأعملنا فى مباشرته كل الأحكام الخاصة بالتفتيش ، أما لو قلنا أنه إجراء مستقل لطبقنا بالنسبة إليه قواعد خاصة 0 ويتضح هذا بصورة جلية فى أن التفتيش أساساً لا يتخذ إلا بعد وقوع الجريمة ، وبقصد ضبط ما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة ، وهو أصلاً يباشر ضد المتهم بارتكاب الجريمة ، فإن دعا الحال إلى تفتيش غير المتهم لاحتاج الأمر إلى توافر شروط معينه لمباشرة الإجراء 0 ومباشرة التسجيل إن تم بعد وقوع الجريمة فإنه قد يمس المتهم بارتكابها وقد يمس المتهم الذى توقعه الظروف فى طريق التسجيل.*

*وما يهمنا الآن هو استخدام التسجيل بعد وقوع الجريمة من سلطة التحقيق وهو موضوع قضيتنا ذلك أن استخدام التسجيل فى مرحلة التحقيق من المسائل التى استجدت فى العمل أخيراً حيث تريد سلطة التحقيق إسباغ المشروعية على التحقيقات التى تجريها خصوصاً فى حالة إثباتها إعتراف المتهم بالجريمة فتقوم بتأجير كاميرا للفيديو وتأجير شخص يقوم بعملية التصوير ثم يقوم بإحضار المتهم المقبوض عليه لمحل الجريمة وتقوم بتصويره وهو يمثل كيفية ارتكابه لهذه الجريمة.*

*وهذا العمل من سلطة التحقيق غير مشروع ذلك أن نصى المادتين رقمى 95 ، 206 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لم يسمحا إلا بتسجيل الأحاديث التى تجرى فى مكان خاص ( وهو تسجيل خاص بالصوت فقط ) ولذلك يبدو مخالفاً للقانون إذا جاوز المحقق ذلك وقام بتسجيل اللقاء بين المتهم وغيره من الناس وتصوير هذا اللقاء 0 أو الإذن به ذلك أن هذا التسجيل بالصورة " فيديو " لا يملكه المحقق وبالتالى فإن الإذن الصادر به مخالفاً للقانون ويترتب عليه البطلان لعدم مشروعيته ومن ثم لا يصلح لأن يستمد منه دليل مشروع وأساس ذلك أن المشرع فرق فى المادة رقم 309 مكرراً من قانون العقوبات بين حماية الصوت وحماية الصورة فخصص فقرة مستقلة لكل منهما ، ومن ثم فإن المشرع الإجرائى الذى ينظم تطبيق قانون العقوبات إذا تحدث عن الإذن بتسجيل الصوت فلا يمكن أن ينصرف إلى تسجيل الصورة 00 إذن هذا التسجيل بالصورة مخالف للقانون وغير مشروع 0*

*وهذا رأى مطروح على الفقه والقضاء فى مصر منذ سنة 1995 وثابت فى كتاب القواعد العامة للإجراءات الجنائية للدكتور/عبد الرؤوف مهدى ص499 فقرة 328–طبعة 2003*

*أما تكييف التسجيل على أنه نوع من التفتيش فهو أيضاً رأى آخر مطروح على الفقه ثابت فى كتاب المحقق الجنائى للدكتور حسن صادق المرصفاوى ص 59 وما بعدها 00 لذلك فإننا نعالجه على أساس ذلك :-*

*فالتفتيش هو البحث فى مستودع أسرار فرد معين عن أدلة تفيد التحقيق بشأن جريمة معينة وقعت وتقوم الدلائل الجدية ضد هذا الشخص على ارتكابه لها 0 وقد يكون مستودع الأسرار محل التفتيش شخص هذا الفرد كما قد يكون أمكنه خاصة به لها حرمتها 0*

*وحرصت الدساتير على رفع بعض أحكام التفتيش إلى مصاف المبادئ الدستورية خاصة بعد الإعلان العالمى لحقوق الانسان التى نصت مادته الثانية عشر على أن " لا يعرض أحد لتدخل تعسفى فى حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته أو لحملات على شرفة وسمعته ولكل شخص الحق فى حماية القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو تلك الحملات " والدستور المصرى نص فى المادة 41 على أن " الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعى وهى مصونة لا تمس وفيما عدا التلبس لا يجوز القبض على أحد أو تفتيشه أو حبسه أو تقييد حريته بأى قيد أو منعة من التنقل إلا بأمر تستلزمه ضرورة التحقيق وصيانة أمن المجتمع ويصدر هذا الأمر من القاضى المختص أو النيابة العامة وذلك وفقاً لأحكام القانون ولذلك فإن المشرع أحاط التفتيش بشروط شكلية وشروط موضوعية :-*

*1- الشروط الشكلية :*

*أ- يتعين أن يكون أمر التفتيش ثابتاً بالكتابة وأن يكون مؤرخاً وأن يثبت فى الإذن ساعة إصداره ومشتملاً على اسم ووظيفة من أصدره وتوقيع من أصدره.*

*ب- أن يكون إذن التفتيش مسبباً ( أمر قضائى مسبب مادة / 41 من الدستور ) والمادة / 91 إجراءات تنص على أن يكون أمر التفتيش مسبباً 0 والإذن المسبب فى حالات تفتيش المنزل دون تفتيش الشخص.*

*2- الشروط الموضوعية :*

*أ- صدور أمر التفتيش من الهيئة القضائية المختصة سواء كان قاضى التحقيق أو النيابة العامة أو محكمة الموضوع. وأن تكون الهيئة القضائية مختصة بإصداره وإلا وقع الأمر باطلاً.*

*ب- صدور الأمر فى جناية أو جنحة.*

*جـ - أن يصدر الأمر بعد وقوع الجريمة.*

*د – وجود دلائل وإمارات جدية تكفى لتوجيه الاتهام إلى الشخص المراد تفتيشه أو تفتيش منزله.*

*هـ - وجود فائدة من التفتيش وتتمثل الفائدة فى ضبط أشياء تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة بالنسبة للجريمة التى يصدر أمر التفتيش بشأنها 0*

*و – أن يكون محل أمر التفتيش محدداً.*

*ن – أن يكون إذن التفتيش متفرعاً من إجراء غير مشروع.*

*فإذا كان التسجيل الصوتى مخالف للقانون طبقاً للرأى الأول أو أنه يتمتع بذات الضمانات التى يتمتع بها التفتيش طبقاً للرأى الثانى فإن هذا التصوير مدموغ بعدم المشروعية ذلك :-*

*1- لأنه قد تم دون إذن سابق أو تصريح بإجرائه 0*

*2- أن هذا التصوير لا فائدة من إجراءه وإنما أرادت سلطة التحقيق إضفاء المشروعية على الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهمين.*

*3- أن هذا التصوير متفرع من إجراء غير مشروع وهو القبض الباطل 0*

*4- أن الإذن بالتصوير يجب أن يكون مسبباً ولذلك فإنه لا يوجد إذن ولا يوجد تسبيب له.*

*5- أن محضر المعاينة التصويرية خال من توقيع المتهمان عليه إذ أنه بالصورة التى عليها لا يعتبر حجة عليهما 0*



*ثامناً : الدفع بعدم توافر ظرف سبق الاصرار فى هذه الجريمة :*

*تعرف المادة 231 عقوبات سبق الإصرار " بأن الاصرار السابق هو القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل لارتكاب جناية أو جنحة يكون غرض المُصر فيها إيذاء شخص معين أو غير معين وحده أو صادفه سواء كان القصد معلقاً على حدوث أمر أو موقوفاً على شرط ".*

*والمشرع المصرى نقل هذا التعريف من نص المادة 297 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسى ( المادة 221- 3/1 ) من قانون العقوبات الجديد وجاء تعريبه لهذا النص محرفاً وغير دقيق 000 فالتعريف الفرنسى لسبق الاصرار هو "القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل لارتكاب جناية أو جنحة تقع على شخص معين أو غير معين وحده أو صادفه ولو علق ذلك القصد على ظرف أو شرط".*

*راجع الدكتور جلال ثروت ـ القسم الخاص ـ رقم 155 ـ ص 222.*

*لكن المشرع الفرنسى عدل عن هذا التعريف فى قانون العقوبات الجديد ولم يضع تعريفاً لسبق الإصرار (المادة 221-3/1) 000 وتتكون كلمة Premeditation من مقطعين الاول هو Pre وتعنى "السبق" والثانى meditation وتعنى التفكير.*

*ولذلك نشط الفقه المصرى فى تعريف هذا الظرف بأنه " التفكير الهادئ فى الجريمة قبل التصميم عليها وتنفيذها ".*

*راجع الدكتور محمود نجيب حسنى ـ القسم الخاص ـ رقم 478 ـ ص 361.*

*أو هو التروى والتدبر قبل الإقدام على ارتكاب الحادث والتفكير فى الجريمة تفكيراً هادئاً لا يشوبه اضطراب.*

*راجع المستشار محمود ابراهيم إسماعيل ـ القسم العام ـ ص 29.*

*وترجع حكمة التشديد الى أمرين هامين:*

*الأول: أن من يصمم على ارتكاب الجريمة ويقوم بتنفيذها بعد تفكير وروية هو مجرم أكثر خطورة يستحق تشديد العقاب عليه.*

*راجع جارسون مادة 296– 298– رقم7،الدكتور محمد محى الدين عوض– رقم267– ص 316*

*الثانى: أن من توافر لديه سبق الإصرار تكشف جريمته عن شخصيته ومقدار ما تنطوى عليه من خطورة 0*

*راجع الدكتور محمود نجيب حسنى ـ رقم 480 ـ ص 363.*

*ويتكون هذا الظرف من عنصرين:*

*1- عنصر مادى وهى المدة التى تمضى قبل ارتكاب الجريمة (ويسمى بالعنصر الزمنى)0*

*2- عنصر نفسى وهو التفكير الهادئ والروية فى ارتكاب الجريمة والفقه والقضاء يركزان على العنصر النفسى أكثر من العنصر الزمنى 000 بل يعتبر الأخير غير كاف وحده لتوافر ظرف سبق الإصرار لأنه لا يؤدى بالضرورة إلى التسليم بقيامه.*

*نقض 5/12/1932 ـ مجموعة القواعد ـ ج 3 ـ ق 46 ـ ص 45 ، نقض 28/10/1944 ـ ق 137.*

*وتطبيقا لذلك قضى:*

*بأن مناط سبق الإصرار هو أن يرتكب الجانى الجريمة وهو هادئ البال بعد إعمال فكر وروية*

*نقض 9/4/1954 ـ مج أحكام النقض ـ س 5 ـ ق 341 ـ ص932*

*وقضى أيضا بأنه:*

*ليست العبرة فى توافر ظرف سبق الإصرار بمضى الزمن لذاته بين التصميم على الجريمة ووقوعها-طال الزمن أو قصر-بل العبرة هى بما يقع فى هذا الزمن من التفكير والتقدير فما دام الجانى قد انتهى بتفكيره إلى خطة معينة رسمها لنفسه قبل تنفيذ الجريمة كان ظرف سبق الإصرار متوافراً.*

*نقض 25/4/1977 ـ مج أحكام النقض ـ س 28 ـ ق 109 ـ ص 510*

*ولكى يتوافر العنصر النفسى فى سبق الإصرار يلزم تحقيق ثلاثة أمور :-*

*الأمر الأول:*

*هدوء البال الذى يسمح بترديد الفكر بين الإقدام والإحجام وترجيح أحدهما على الآخر وهو ما قضت به محكمة النقض بقولها:-*

*أن سبق الإصرار يستلزم أن يكون الجانى قد أتم تفكيره وعزمه فى هدوء يسمح بترديد الفكر بين الإقدام والإحجام وترجيح أولهما على الآخر.*

*نقض 25/1/1931-مج القواعد القانونية-ج2-ق 169-ص 222*

*وأيضا قضى:-*

*بأن سبق الإصرار يستلزم بطبيعته أن يكون الجانى قد فكر فيما اعترضه وتدبر عواقبه وهو هادئ البال.*

*نقض 21/9/1937-مج القواعد القانونية-ج4-ق96-ص 80*

*الأمر الثانى:*

*التفكير المطمئن.. وتطبيقاً لذلك قضت محكمة النقض:-*

*بأن سبق الإصرار يستلزم أن يكون لدى الجانى من الفرصة ما يسمح له بالتروى والتفكير المطمئن فيما هو مقدم عليه.*

*نقض 5/12/1932 – مجموعة القواعد – ج3 – ق 46 – ص 45.*

*الأمر الثالث:*

*التروي الكافى .. وهو ما قررته محكمه النقض في قولها:*

*إن سبق الإصرار يكون متوافراً في حق المتهم إذا كان قد تروى فى جريمته ثم أقدم على مقارفتها مهما كان الوقت الذي حصل فيه التروى.*

*نقض 28/10/1940 – مجموعة القواعد – ج5 – ق 137 – ص 263.*

*وكلما طال وقت التفكير والتصميم كلما زاد هذا التفكير نضوجا وكان التصميم جديا.. وتطبيقا لذلك قضت محكمة النقض بأنة:-*

*من المقرر أن سبق الإصرار – وهو ظرف مشدد عام فى جرائم القتل – يتحقق بإعداد وسيلة الجريمة ورسم خطة تنفيذها بعيداً عن ثورة الانفعال مما يقتضى الهدوء والروية قبل ارتكابها وكلما طال الزمن بين الباعث عليها وبين وقوعها إن صح افتراض قيامه.*

*نقض 8/2/1990 – مجموعة أحكام النقض – س41 – ق 56 – ص 345*

*والفارق كبير بين القتل المسبوق بعزم أو تصميم على وقوعه والقتل المسبوق بالتروى والتفكير.. فالنوع الثانى هو الأخطر وهو الذى يعاقب عليه المشرع بالعقوبة المشددة ( ذلك أن العزم والتصميم على الجريمة من المراحل النفسية السابقة على المرحلتين التحضيرية والتنفيذية للجريمة ، وهى لا يعاقب عليها المشرع أصلاً تشجيعاً للجاني على العدول عن جريمته ) .*

*راجع الدكتور حسنى الجندى-نظرية الجريمة المستحيلة-ص 10 وما بعدها*

*فإذا ارتكب الجانى جريمته فى ظروف لا يتوافر فيها عنصر من العناصر السابقة فإنه ينتفى ظرف سبق الإصرار ومثال ذلك:-*

*1- ثورة الغضب التي تتملك الجانى : ويقصد بذلك كما قضت محكمة النقض: ألا يكون ارتكاب الجريمة وليد الدفعة الأولى في نفس جاشت بالاضطراب وجمح بها الغضب حتى خرج صاحبها عن طوره 0*

*نقض 8/2/1990سابق الإشارة إليه.*

*ومتى كان الجانى مدفوعاً بعامل الغضب الذاتى والاندفاع النفسانى وفعل ما فعل (بالقتل ) فإنه لا يتوافر ظرف سبق الإصرار.*

*نقض 6/6/1927-المحاماة-س 8-عدد 300*

*2- النفس الموتورة المنزعجة: وهى نفس هائجة أبداً لا يدع انزعاجها سبيلاً لها إلى التبصر والسكون حتى يحكم العقل هادئاً متزناً متروياً فيما تتجه إلية الارادة من الأغراض الإجرامية التى تتخيلها قاطعة لشقائها 0*

*نقض 5/12/1932 - مجموعة القواعد-ج3-ق 46-ص 45.*

*وطبقت محكمة النقض ذلك بقولها:*

*فمن أوذى واهتيج ظلما وطغيانا وأزعج من تجديد إيقاع الأذى الفظيع به ، فاتجهت نفسه إلى قتل معذبه ، فهو فيما اتجه إليه من الفرض الإجرامى الذي يتخيله قاطعا لشقائه يكون ثائراً مندفعاً لا سبيل له إلي التبصير والتروى والأناة ولا يعتبر ظرف سبق الإصرار متوافراً لديه إذا هو قارف القتل الذى اتجهت إليه إرادته.*

*نقض 5/12/1932 – مجموعة القواعد – ج3 – ق 46 – ص 45.*

*3- ثورة الانفعال: فهى تتعارض مع الهدوء والروية الملازمين قبل ارتكاب الجريمة.*

*( نقض19/12/1985-أحكام النقض-س26-ق212ص1145ونقض8/2/199-س41-ق 56 ص345)*


*ووقائع الدعوى على النحو الثابت بها لا ترشح لقيام هذا الظرف :*

*1- فالدافع إلى القتل الذي اعتنقته التحريات المدفوع ببطلانها هو " التخلص من المجنى عليه من أجل الزواج "وهو دافع فاسد، وليس له سند فى الأوراق، وغير منطقى.. إذ أنها لو أرادت التخلص من زوجها لتتزوج بمن تحب لكان أمامها بدائل كثيرة تؤدى لتطليقها من زوجها بسلام ودون ارتكاب جريمة القتل .. وهذه البدائل يعرفها عامه الناس.. وتلجأ إلى إحداها من تريد الانفصال عن زوجها دون خسائر في الأموال أو الأرواح أو التعرض للعقاب الذى يؤدى للموت .. وهذه البدائل هى:*

*أ‌- كان من الممكن أن ترفع المتهمة الأولى ضد زوجها دعوى خُلع، تدفع له مقدم صداقها الذى هو فى الغالب الأعم خمسة وعشرون قرشاً وتتنازل عن حقوقها فى النفقة ومؤخر الصداق، وذلك دون قتال أو تدبير لجرائم أو اتفاق مع الغير .. وطلب الخلع ليس مشروط بشروط معجزه، وإنما لكل زوجه أن تخالع زوجها إن أحست منه نفوراً.*

*ب‌- وكان من الممكن أن ترفع عليه دعوى تطليق للضرر لزواجه بأخرى دون إعلانها بهذا الزواج، وكان سيحكم لها بالتطليق، وإلزام الزوج بأداء النفقات بكافة أنواعها لها فضلا عن التعويض في ما يسمي بنفقة المتعة، وذلك دون أن تفكر فى القتل كدافع للتخلص من هذا الزوج.*

*جـ- وكان من الممكن أن ترفع على زوجها ( المجنى عليه ) دعوى التطليق لانعدام أمانته وصدور أحكام جنائية ماسة بشرفه وكرامته عن جرائم السكر وتعاطى المخدرات والدعارة ، وقد كان يكفيها تقديم الدليل وهو تحت يدها ليحكم لها بالتطليق للضرر والتعويض الجابر للضرر.*

*د- وكان من الممكن أن تتجه الزوجة لقسم الشرطة للإبلاغ ضد زوجها الذي كان دائما يحوز ويحرز المخدرات سواء معه أو فى منزله.. وقد وجد المحقق نبات البانجو المخدر فى درج الكومودينو الخاص به.. كما كان يمكن لها الإبلاغ ضده وهى تعلم أنه يتاجر أيضا فى أعراض النساء ويخصص لذلك أماكن تعرفها هذه الزوجة وذلك دون أن تفكر فى التخلص منه بقتلة لتتزوج بمن تحب.*

*ها- وكان لها أن تنشز عن طاعته، وتهرب من جحيمه وتعتصم في بيت أهلها في طاميه رافضة الدخول في طاعته فتسقط حقوقها وبالتالى تطلق دون حقوق لها وبذلك يخلو لها الجو وتنهى مسلسل هذه الحياة معه دون قتل أو تعريض أنفسهما للعقاب المشدد .*

*إذن الدافع للقتل الثابت بالأوراق غير قويم فضلاً عن صدوره من تحريات باطلة ثبت عدم جديتها وعدم مشروعيتها.*

*2- أنه لا يوجد دليل فى الأوارق يفيد وجود اتفاق مسبق بين المتهمين على ارتكاب الجريمة، وأنه لا عبره بالأقوال التى أدلت بها المتهمة الاولى بوجوده.. ذلك لأن هذه الأقوال صدرت منها وهى واقعه تحت تأثير الإكراه الشديد من رجال الضبط.. ولا يوجد بالأوراق إلا هذا القول ( راجع إجابتها أمام المحكمة بجلسة 17/10/2004 بأن إعترافها على نفسها وعلى المتهم الثانى كان بإيعاز ضباط المباحث ص 9 ( تحقيقات المحكمة ) .*

*بل إن ما جاء بالأوراق يقطع بأن للواقعة صورة أخرى تنفى هذا الاتفاق المسبق الذى يسمح بهدوء البال والتفكير المطمئن والتروى الكافى قبل ارتكاب الجريمة ولذلك نبسط هذه الأدلة كالتالى:*

*أ‌- إقرار المتهمة الاولى والمتهم الثانى فى الأقوال المنسوبة اليهما بمحضر تحقيقات النيابة بأنه سبق لهما أن تواعدا على لقاء أحدهما الآخر بشقة زوجية المتهمة الأولى التى هى محل الواقعة أكثر من مره لقضاء وقت ممتع فجاء على لسان المتهمة الأولى ص 46 .*

*إحنا كنا بنتقابل دايماً وكنت باشوفه فى الشارع فى البلد وقابلته فى الشارع فى مصر كذا مرة وجالى البيت مرتين ونام معايا فيه مرتين إحداهما لم تكتمل .*

*وقول المتهم الثانى ص 32:*

*أنا قابلتها فى البلد حوالى ثلاث مرات فى بيت جوزها اللى كان عايز يبيعه، وقابلتها فى بيتها فى مصر أربع مرات.*

*إذن القول بانتظار المتهم فى الشارع ودخول شقة المجنى عليه بعد أن تتأكد من نوم زوجها ليس دليلاً على اتفاقهما على القتل وإنما هذا الانتظار والدخول لمنزل المجنى عليه تكرر كثيراً من المتهم الثانى لغرض آخر هو الحب وليس القتل.*


*ب- أن القول المنسوب للمتهم الثانى بتحقيقات النيابة ص29:*

*· من أن المتهمة الأولى قالت له " لازم تيجى يوم الجمعة بالليل وطلبت منه أن ينتظر بالشارع حتى تأذن له بالدخول وأنه انتظر من الواحدة وحتى الرابعة صباحاً حتى شاورت له وطلع فوجد باب الشقة مفتوح وأنها قالت له أن زوجها نايم وأنهما جلسا سوياً حوالى ساعة إلا ربع 000 وبعد ذلك طلبت منه قتل زوجها " لا يمكن أن يدل على وجود اتفاق سابق وإنما هى حاله من الحالات التى كانت تحدث بينهما ليخلو لهما الجو لقضاء وقتهما بعيداً عن هذا الزوج النائم – على حد تصوير الأوراق – ولا تدل أبداً على سبق وجود اتفاق بينهما 000 والدليل على ذلك ما نسب له بالأوراق فى ذات الصفحة من قوله " كنت واقف متردد وحاولت أخرج من الشقة وأنزل000 لكن هى قعدت تلح على " 000 إذن لا يوجد اتفاق 0*

*· وقوله ص 30 " أنا كنت متفق مع "المتهمة الأولى" إن أنا حروحلها البيت لكن مكنتش ناوى أقتل "المجنى عليه" " 0*

*· وقوله ص 34 " ورحتلها عند البيت وقالتلى أنا عاوزه أشوفك ضرورى وأنا كنت باطاوعها علشان متزعلش لكن أنا ما كنتش عاوز أقتل أحمد حسين ولا أى حاجة " 0*

*· وقوله ص 35 " أنا قولتها أنت عاوزه إيه منى قالت ليه إن إحنا لازم نقتله ونخلص منه وأنا رفضت وحاولت أخرج من باب الشقة وأنزل فهى مسكتنى وألحت علىٌ "0*

*3- أن أقوال المتهم الثانى وحتى أقوال المتهمة الأولى لا يمكن أن يتوافر منها العنصر النفسى فى سبق الاصرار وذلك للأسباب الآتية:*

*أ- أنه لا يوجد فى أقوالهما ولا فى الأوراق ما يوحى أو يدل على تمتع المتهمين بهدوء البال الذى يسمح بترديد الفكر بين الإقدام والإحجام وترجيح أحدهما على الآخر وأنهما فكرا وتدبرا العواقب وهم هادئى البال 000 بل إن ما هو موجود بالأوراق يدل على أنهما كانا فى حالة من الانفعال النفسى وصل إلى درجة الهياج بحيث لم يدع هذا الانزعاج سبيلاً للمتهم الثانى للتبصر والسكون أو يحكم العقل بهدوء واتزان وأن يتروى فيما هو مقدم عليه فمفاجئة المتهمة الأولى له-على حد قوله بالتحقيقات-قطعت عليه كل سبيل للتروى والتدبر وحاول الخروج من الشقة لكن المتهمة الثانية زادت نفسه هياجاً بدفعه بدافع الترغيب الذى تملكه أو الترهيب الذى يحرمه من حب معشوقته كل ذلك لا ينبئ أبداً عن نفس هادئة أو فكر هادئ مقترن مطمئن.*

*كما لم يدع هذا الانفعال سبيلاً للمتهمة الأولى للتبصر والسكون وهى تقرر أنها أيضاً فوجئت بالمتهم الثانى وهو يجبرها على هذا الفعل التى لم تكن ترض عنه لكنه أجبرها على ذلك فخضعت لإرادته ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون المتهمان هادئى البال بما يسمح بترديد فكرهما بين الإحجام والإقدام وترجيح أحدهما على الآخر.*

*ب ـ أنه وطبقاً لوصف الاوراق وما ورد بالأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين لم يكن هناك تفكيراً مطمئناً وانعدام وجود الفرصة التى تسمح لهما بالتروى والتفكير المطمئن فيما هما مقدمين عليه:*

*فالمتهم الثانى يقرر أنه فوجئ بطلب المتهمة الثانية منه ذلك بعد دخوله للشقة ومكوثه ساعة إلا ربعاً ليفاجأ بعدها بطلبها منه قتل زوجها فحاول الخروج لكنه وقع تحت تأثير المتهمة الأولى، والمتهمة الأولى تقرر أنه قرر لها أنه سيحضر لها يوم الجمعة ففوجئت به يخبرها بأنه سيقتل زوجها فرفضت فنفذ المتهم الثانى الجريمة وحده وهى واقفة تتفرج إذن التفكير المطمئن الذى يسمح بالتروى والتفكير فيما هما مقدمين عليه غير موجود.*

*ج ـ إن قِصر الزمن الواقع بين علم كل من المتهمين وبين واقعة القتل لا يمكن أن ينبئ بالتروى الكافى قبل الإقدام على الجريمة بل أن نفسيهما كانت منزعجة لدرجة محاولة المتهم الثانى الفرار عقب استيقاظ المجنى عليه وهو أمر ينفى الإصرار أو التصميم على القتل لكن تعطيله بواسطة المتهمة الثانية التى قالت له " انت حتخرج وتسيبنى أروح فى داهية " هي التى وضعته فى هذا الموقف الهائج الخالى من التدبر والتروى إذن ظرف سبق الإصرار غير متوافر فى الوقائع الواردة بالأوراق على فرض صحة هذه الأقوال وسلامة مصدرها الأمر الذى يكون معه الدفع يتطابق مع الواقع وصحيح القانون .*



*تاسعاً: يدفع المتهم الثاني بتناقض الدليل الفنى مع الدليل القولى بما يستعصى على الملائمة بينهما وبما يدمغ الدليلان بالبطلان:*

*المتهمان الأولى والثانى أجمعا بأن المتهم الثانى حاول الفرار والخروج من الحجرة على أثر استيقاظ المجنى عليه ووقوفه بجانب السرير إلا أن المجنى عليه أمسكه من دبر ومنعه من الخروج فاستدار المتهم الثانى وضربه بمكواة فجاءت بالسرير على حد ما أسند للمتهم الثانى من قول أو ضربه بالمكواة فجاءت فى رأسه على حد ما أسند للمتهمة الأولى من قول ودفعه للخلف ( مع اختلاف فى أقوال المتهمان حيث أثبت على لسان المتهم الثانى أن المتهمة هى التى جثمت فوقه 000 وأثبت على لسان المتهمة الأولى أن المتهم الثانى وقع عليه ) المهم أن أحدهما اشتبك معه وهو جاثم فوقه 000 وهذا يعنى أن يكون الوجه فى الوجه ساعة الضرب بالمكواة وساعة الاشتباك ووقوع المتهم.*

*والأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمة الأولى بتحقيقات النيابة تقرر أن المتهم الثانى لما وقع على المجنى عليه قام بخنقه بالحبل الذى كان معه 000 والأقوال المنسوبة للمتهم الثانى بتحقيقات النيابة تقرر أن المجنى عليه لما وقع على السرير كانت جيهان واقفة على السرير وراه ولفت الحبل حول رقبته ومسكت فيه بعد ما وقعت عليه وقعدت تخنق فيه لغاية ما مات 000 المهم سواء كان كلام المتهمة الأولى أو كلام المتهم الثانى أن الذى قام بلف الحبل حول رقبة المجنى عليه كان أيضاً فى المواجهة وهذا يعنى أن الحبل كان ملفوفا على كامل رقبة المجنى عليه 000 أو يمسك الحبل من طرفيه فتصبح المنطقة الفارغة فى مقدمة الرقبة ( هذا هو التصوير المنسوب للمتهمان للحادث ) ، ويضاف إلى ما سبق قول منسوب للمتهم الثانى بتحقيقات النيابة أنه والمتهمة الأولى اشتركا فى خنق المجنى عليه وكل واحد مسك من طرف وشد كل منهما من الطرف الذى يمسكه حتى فارق الحياة 0*

*أما تصوير التقرير الطبى الشرعى فيختلف تماماً عما قرره المتهمان بما يجعل التناقض بين الدليلين يستعصى على الملائمة وتصير الصورة الموجودة بالأوراق ليست الصورة الصحيحة لارتكاب الجريمة حيث قال التقرير الطبى الشرعى الآتى:*

*1- أنه وجد حز غائر متقدد أجزاء منه متسحجة بقشرة محمرة كامل الاستدارة حلقى يلتف حول العنق باقل عرض 2/1 سم وأقصى عرض 2 سم وجزء منه غير موجود بيسار العنق يبدأ من يسار العنق على أسفل زاوية الفك السفلى مباشرة ويمتد للأمام ولأسفل قليلاً بحيث يقع أسفل الذقن بحوالى 5 سم على الخط المنصف مباشرة ثم يلتف لليمين وأسفل قليلاً بحيث يقع أسفل شحمة الأذن اليمنى بحوالى 4 سم ثم للخلف بحيث يصبح أسفل منبت الشعر الخلفى بحوالى 1سم على الخط المنصف مباشرة ثم يمتد للخلف حتى ينتهى فى نقطة أسفل شحمة الأذن اليسرى بحوالى 5 سم بحيث تصبح المسافة بينهما وبين نقطة البداية حوالى 4 سم ( وهذا يعنى أن الذى قام بالخنق كان على جانب المجنى عليه الأيسر وهو واقف وليس نائماً أو جالس وليس فى المواجهة كما جاء على لسان المتهمان 000 وأنه يستحيل أن يحدث الخنق من الجنب والمجنى عليه نائم وقد ثبت من التقرير الطبى الشرعى أنه لا يوجد آثار لكدمات او سحجات بالجانب الأيمن من الرقبة والذى يدل على الضغط المقابل لشد الحبل ومن ثم يصبح هذا التناقض فى تصوير الحادث تناقضاً جوهرياً يستحيل قبوله ).*

*2- يقول تقرير الطب الشرعى تحت رقم (3) أنه يوجد جرح تاجى الوضع بطول 3 سم مشرذم الحوافى مصحوب بتورم وحوافه متسحجة بقشرة محمرة يقع مقابل الجدارية اليمنى طرفه الأنسى يبعد عن الخط المنصف بحوالى 3 سم ويبعد عن منبت الشعر الأمامى بحوالى 6 سم ( وهذا يعنى أن المجنى عليه لم يكن فى مواجهة المتهم الثانى حين قذفه بالمكواة أو لم يكن فى مواجهة المتهمان حين وقع على السرير وارتطم به فتسبب جرحه وإنما التصور هو أن يكون المتهم على يمينه ليقذفه بالمكواة فيصيبه بالجدارية اليمنى أو أن يدفعه من ناحية الشمال ليقع على جانبه اليمين فيصطدم بالسرير فيصيبه ).*

*ومن هنا يستحيل قبول ما نسب للمتهمين من أقوال فى ظل ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى الذى تناقض وتماحى تماما مع تلك الأقوال بما يستعصى على الملائمة بينهما أو الأخذ بهما كدليل فى الدعوى بما يترتب عليه انعدام الدليلان لتناقضهما تناقضا يستعصى علي الملائمة بل إن وصف الجرح بأنه تاجى ( أى مقوس ) يدل على الآلة التى استعملت فى الجريمة التى قعد التقرير الطبى عن بيانها .*

*3- أن السحجات الخمس الوارد وصفها بتقرير الطب الشرعى تحت رقم من (6) وحتى رقم (10) لا يمكن أن تتفق مع ما جاء بالأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين ذلك أن السحجة تنتج من احتكاك أى جسم صلب راض خشن بالأدمة البشرية من الجلد فتحدث من الوقع والاحتكاك بالأرض الخشنة أو الحوائط ومن تكرار الاحتكاك ينتج السحج والسحجات إما رضية أو تنتج من تكرار الاحتكاك بأجسام مرنة فالأولى تنتج من الاحتكاك الأرضى وتبدو على هيئة جلط بالأدمة البشرية فى مساحات محدده شبه مستديرة أو مربعة مقابل الأجزاء الناتئة من العظام والتى تتعرض للاحتكاك عند الوقوع.*


*أما السحجات التى تحدث نتيجة تكرار الاحتكاك بأجسام مرنة فإنها تتوافر بالحك الجلدى بأى قماش خشن أو بالاحتكاك الخارجى فى بعض حالات هتك العرض.*

*أما السحجات الناتجة عن الأظافر فإنها غالبا تظهر فى جرائم الضرب ( ومنها التصور الوارد بالأوراق ) وتبدو فى أحد أشكال ثلاثة: فقد تكون هلالية الشكل بسبب تقوس أصابع اليدين وقد تكون مستطيلة بسبب جر الأظافر على البشرة وقد تكون على شكل تسلخات مثلثة وشريحتها للخارج بسبب أظافر مدببة.*

*وفى جرائم الضرب فانه يغلب أن يصاب الوجه والعنق نتيجة التماسك فتتوزع السحجات بشكل محدد وأن السحجات تكون قشرة رقيقة بعد يوم أو يومين، ثم تصير قشرة جافة فى اليوم الخامس أو السادس.*

*ومع أن التقرير الطبى لم يبين نوع السحج الذي أصيب به المجنى عليه أو يحدد درجة جفاف القشرة التى تكونت حوله إلا أن ما جاء بالتقرير يتناقض ويتماحى تماما مع ما هو منسوب للمتهمين من أقوال فالمتهمان يقرران أن المجنى عليه كان يرتدى شورت وفانلة وأنه كان نائما على السرير وأنه لما استيقظ دُفع مرة أخرى على السرير حتى تم خنقه هكذا جاء بالأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين ولم يتبين من المعاينة التى حدثت أى آثار تفيد احتكاك جثة المجنى عليه بالأرض أو بالحوائط مطلقاً 000 فمن أين جائت هذه السحجات الخمسة والتى يفترض أنها حدثت من جر المجنى عليه على الأرض أو احتكاكه بالحوائط أو احتكاكه بملابس خشنة وكل من الفروض الثلاثة لم تحدث بما يجعل ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى بخصوص هذه المسألة يتعارض ويتناقض تماما مع الأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين بتحقيقات النيابة بما يصم الدليلان بالبطلان للتناقض الجسيم بينهما خصوصاً وقد جاء بالتقرير " أن هذه الإصابات هى إصابات احتكاكيه حيوية حديثة حدثت من الاحكتاك بجسم أو أجسام صلبة بعضها خشنة السطح أياً كان نوعها" .*

*4- أن تقرير الطب الشرعى لم يصف الجرح الوارد بالتقرير تحت بند (5) سوى أنه جرح مشرذم الحواف مقابل ظاهر مفصل السلامى اللامى الأوسط لإصبع السبابة اليمنى بطول 1 سم وجرح بطرف وحشية ظاهر إصبع الابهام لليد اليمنى بطول 4/1سم.*

*ولم يقل لنا التقرير الطبى عما إذا كان الجرح قطعياً أم رضياً أم تهتكياً أم طعنياً إلا أنه يفترض أنه إما جرحاً رضياً ينتج من الضرب بجسم صلب مثل العصا أو عامود حديد أو ما شابه ذلك ، أو أنه جرحاً قطعياً وهنا يفترض أن الجانى استعمل سكيناً أو آلة حادة تشبهها .*

*وفى الحالتين فإن ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى من وجود هذين الجرحين المشرذمين يتناقض تماما مع ما جاء من أقوال منسوبة للمتهمين حيث أنه لا وجود لآلات حادة أو راضه فى الواقعة الماثلة وأنه يستبعد أن يصاب إصبع السبابة وحده، أو إصابة إصبع الإبهام وحده بجرح من الضرب بالمكواة دون أن تخلف كدماً باليد - لو كان موجوداً - لذكره تقرير الطب الشرعى وهو الأمر الذى يتناقض معه ما جاء بالتقرير الطبى مع ما جاء منسوباً للمتهمين من أقوال.*

*5- أن ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى تحت بند وصف ملابس المجنى عليه من أن الملابس خالية تماماً من التمزقات والقطوعات المشتبهه كما أنها نظيفة وليست ملوثة بأى دماء يتناقض مع ما جاء منسوباً للمتهمين فى أقوالهما بتحقيقات النيابة من أن المجنى عليه قد تماسـك مع المتهم الثانى وأنه حدثت بينهما معركة على أثرها جثم المتـهم الثـانى ( أو المتهمة الأولى ) على صدر المجنى عليه ومن ثم كان ينبغى أن يكون بهذه الملابس أثراً لهذا التماسك والجذب بما يصيب الدليلان بالتناقض.*

*6- أن ما جاء بالتقرير الطبى من أنه عثر بدم المجنى عليه على الكحول الإثيلى والذى قدرت نسبته 7ر2% بما يقطع أن المجنى عليه كان فى حالة سكر بين لا يستطيع معه الحركة أو المقاومة يتناقض مع ما ثبت على لسان المتهمين من أن المجنى عليه استيقظ من نومه وتماسك مع المتهم الثانى وقبض عليه منعاً له من الخروج من الحجرة وهب واقفا وهو يصيح للناس أن يدركوه 000 إذ كيف لمخمور ثمل أن يفعل ما قرره المتهمان بشأنه فى الأقوال المنسوبة لهما فى تحقيقات النيابة بما يصيب الدليلان بالبطلان 00 وكيف لرجل مدرك وواعى أن يتعرض لمثل المنسوب للمتهمين بالأوراق ويصيح ويطلب الغوث ولا يسمعه أحد من الجيران الأمر الذى يكون معه الدليل القولى المتمثل فى الأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين يتناقض ويتماحى مع الدليل الفنى المتمثل فى تقرير الطب الشرعى مما يستحيل معه دفع هذا التناقض وبالتالى يستحيل الاستناد إليهما معاً فى الإدانة.*



*عاشراً : يدفع المتهم ببطلان تقرير الطب الشرعى لمخالفته القانون ووقوعه فى التناقض الذى يستعصى على الملائمة ولإخلاله بمبادئ علم الطب الشرعى وما يترتب على ذلك من إجراءات وذلك على وجوه :-*


*الوجه الأول: مخالفة التقرير للقانون:-*

*تعليمات مصلحة الطب الشرعى أوجبت على أن الطبيب الشرعى المعاون لا يستطيع وحده أن يصدر تقريراً طبياً شرعياً لانعدام خبرته لأن مثل هذا الطبيب المعاون مثل طبيب الامتياز الذى يحرم علية إصدار تقريراً طبياً 000 وأنة كان يجب أن يوقع معه طبيب آخر أقدم منه درجة ثم يعتمد من رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى 0*

*راجع تعليمات الطب الشرعى*

*الواردة فى كتاب الطب الشرعى دكتور عدلى مشالى ص 980 ومعوض عبد التواب ص 925*

*والتقرير موضوع هذه الدعوى صادر من الطبيب/ ................. الطبيب الشرعى (المعاون) ، وأنه موقع منه فقط دون أن يوقع معه طبيب آخر أقدم منه درجة وغير معتمد من رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى بما يجعل هذا التقرير مخالف للقانون باطلاً ويعزز هذا الدفع إقرار الطبيب الشرعى المعاون/ .............. فى تحقيقات المحكمة ص 21أنه هو وحده الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية وأنه وحده الذى وقع على التقرير.*

*الوجه الثانى: تناقض التقرير تناقضاً يستعصى على الملائمة:-*

*قال التقرير فى وصف ملابس المجنى علية أن ملابسة خالية من التمزقات والتلوثات المشتبهة والقطوعات المشتبهة ثم انتهى فى تقريره إلى أن الواقعة جائزة الحدوث وفقاًَ لأى من روايتى المتهمين طبقاً للوارد بمذكرة النيابة.*

*ولما كانت الأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين بمحضر تحقيق النيابة العامة تقرر سواء على لسان المتهمة الأولى، أو على لسان المتهم الثانى – أن شجاراً قد حدث بين المتهم الثانى والمجنى عليه وأن الأخير قد أمسكه من دبر وأن المتهم الثانى عقب ذلك استدار له وحدثت معركة انتهت بوقوع المتهم الأول على المجنى علية وتماسكهما ( طبقاً لرواية المتهمة الأولى ) ووقوع المتهمة الأولى على المجنى عليه ( طبقاً لرواية المتهم الثانى ) ومن ثم فإن نتيجة هذا الشجار الدامى الذى خلف جروحاً وسحجات بالمجنى عليه تكون بالتأكيد مخلفة لأمرين هامين:-*

*أ- تمزق بملابس المجنى علية نتيجة دخوله*

*تلك المعركة.*

*ب‌- تلطخ هذه الملابس بالدماء الناتجة من الجروح الواردة بالتقرير لكن التقرير أفصح بأن الملابس ليس بها تمزقات أو قطوعات وأنها خالية أيضاً من التلوثات والدماء فإذا قال التقرير رغم هذا أنه يجوز حدوث الواقعة طبقاً لما جاء بروايتى المتهمين فإنه يكون قد تناقض مع نفسه تناقضاً يستعصى على الملائمة وبما يدمغه بالبطلان.*

*الوجه الثالث: إخلال التقرير بأبسط مبادئ علم الطب الشرعى:*

*1- أن تقرير الطب الشرعى قد خلط بين حالتين من حالات الموت بالاسفكسيا (الضغط على المسالك) وهما حالتى الشنق، والخنق 000 والفرق بين الحالتين كبير 000 ومما يميز إحدى الحالتين عن الأخرى هى العلامات المتولدة عن الحادث:-*

*أ – ففى حالة الشنق " تظهر علامات الحبل حول عنق الشخص المشنوق 000 ولكن المكان المقابل للعقدة يكون خالياً من العلامات 0*

*راجع الطب الشرعى معوض عبد التواب ص 355*

*راجع دكتور عدلى مشالى – الطب الشرعى ص 647*

*راجع دكتورة مديحة الخضرى– الطب الشرعى ص 37*

*ب- وفى حالة الخنق تختلف العلامات التى تظهر على العنق فى حالة الخنق عنها فى حالة الشنق فالأولى تظهر كاملة الاستدارة حول العنق، ولا تعترضها مواضع خالية بسبب وجود العقدة فى الحبل الذى يستخدم للشنق 0*

*راجع الطب الشرعى – معوض عبد التواب ص 356*

*راجع الطب الشرعى–دكتورة مديحة الخضرى ص43*

*فإذا قال تقرير الطب الشرعى بوجود مسافة بين التقاء الحبلين تقدر بحوالى 4 سم فإن هذا القول يصطدم مع أبسط مبادئ علم الطب الشرعى طبقاً لما سلف البيان إذ أن التصوير الوارد بالتقرير يؤدى لوصف الحالة بأنها حالة شنق وليست حالة خنق 0*

*هذا فضلاً عن أن قول التقرير إلى أن الوفاة " تعزى إلى اسفكسيا الخنق بالضغط على المسالك يتصادم مع المستقر علية فى علم الطب الشرعى من أن الحالة هى حالة شنق وليست حالة خنق 0*

*كما أن ما جاء بالتقرير وصفاً لتلك الحالة يتصادم مع ما هو منسوب للمتهمين بأنهما قاما بلف حبل حول عنق المجنى علية وقاما بشده – كل واحد من جهته ولم يتركاه إلا جثه هامدة ويقطع بانعدام هذا الفعل وإلا فيكف نفسر وجود مسافة بين التقاء الحبلين فى رقبة المجنى علية تقدر بحوالى 4 سم ؟ 0*

*( راجع ص 93 من الأوراق )*



*2- قال تقرير الطب الشرعى فى الصفحة الثانية أن الجثة فى دور بداية التيبس الرمى 000 فى حين أن التيبس الرمى يبدأ فى الحدوث بعد ساعتين من الوفاة ثم يكتمل التيبس ويدخل فى دور التعفن الرمى فى حوالى 12 ساعة من حدوث الوفاة.*

*راجع الطب الشرعى دكتورة مديحه الخضرى ص9*

*ويتفق المستشار معوض عبد التواب مع ما سبق فى كتابه الطب الشرعى ص 359 من أن التيبس الرمى يبدأ بعد حوالى ساعتين من الوفاة ويكون تاماً فى خلال من 8-12ساعة من الوفاة.*

*فإذا كانت الوفاة طبقاً للثابت بالأوراق قد حدثت الساعة الخامسة صباح يوم 3/1/2004 وأن الفارق فى الزمن بين التشريح والوفاة هى 35 ساعة 000 وأن الجثة ظلت فى وضع الجلوس أكثر من ستة ساعات وأن الجثة نقلت للمشرحة الساعة الخامسة عصر يوم10/1/2004 000 فإن قول التقرير بأن الجثة فى دور بداية التيبس هو قول ينافى أبسط مبادئ علم الطب الشرعى 0*

*3- جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى أنه عثر بدم المجنى عليه على الكحول الإثيلى بنسبة 2.7 % وهو ما يشير إلى أنه كان فى حالة سكر 000 ثم عاد التقرير فى نهايته إلى القول بأن الواقعة جائزة الحدوث وفق أى من روايتى المتهمين، وقد نسبت إليهما أقوال بتحقيقات النيابة العامة من أن شجار قد حدث بين المجنى عليه وبين المتهم الأول نتج عنها محاولة هرب المتهم الثانى إلا أن المجنى عليه جذبه من دبر ثم حدث تماسك بينهما نتج عنه وقوع المتهم الثانى أو المتهمة الأولى حسب الأقوال المنسوبة لهما 000 وهذا التصوير يتنافى ويتناقض مع حالة السكر التى سجلها التقرير وبتلك النسبة العالية.*

*الوجه الرابع: خطأ الطبيب الشرعى والخبيرة الكيميائية فى تحديد نسبة الكحول فى دم المجنى عليه بما يؤدى لتهاتر التقرير وإهداره كدليل :*

*· ذكر الطبيب الشرعى/ .................. فى تحقيقات المحكمة ص15 "أن الثابت من تقرير المعمل أن نسبة الكحول الإثيلى فى الدم هو نسبة 2.7 فى الألف وللتأكد من ذلك يرجع للخبيرة التى أجرت التحليل لأنه كان ورد أنه 2.7% وتم تصحيحها إلى 2.7 فى الألف".*

*· كما ذكر كبير الأطباء الشرعيين ص29 من تحقيقات المحكمة : "أحب أقول أن النسبة 2.7 فى الألف لكل ألف سنتيمتر مكعب من الدم أى لكل لتر من الدم وليس 2.7 % كما بتقرير الطب الشرعى لأن ذلك مجرد خطأ مادى".*

*· كما ذكرت الخبيرة الكيميائية التى قدرت نسبة الكحول فى الدم ص38 من تحقيقات المحكمة رداً على سؤال الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى عن التناقض بين النسبة التى فى التقرير 2.7% والنسبة التى يقول الطبيب الشرعى وكبير الأطباء الشرعيين بأنها صحيحة وهى 2.7 فى الألف "ممكن يكون خطأ مادى فى الكتابة وأنا المفروض أعملها بالحروف وأن النسبة هى 2.7 فى الألف"*

*· ورداً على السؤال من الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى بأنه ما الدليل على أن النسبة هى 2.7 فى الألف وليست 2.7%. أجابت الخبيرة الكيميائية ص39 "التقرير اللى معايا ثابت به أن نسبة الكحول فى الدم قدرت بنحو 2.7 فى الألف ولو بصينا لهذه النسبة تكتب 2.7 0% وأنا باطلاعى على التقرير المعملى المرفق بأوراق القضية تبين حدوث خطأ مادى كتب 2.7% وهى المفروض تكتب 2.7 0% زى ما ورد المسودة بتاعة التقرير التى أتشرف بتقديمها".*

*· وقد نوهت المحكمة "أنها قدمت صورة ضوئية من تقرير رقم 37 ك معمل على القضية رقم 26/2003 إدارى العمرانية عن العينات التى أخذت من جثة المتوفى أحمد حسين مراد عبد المقصود وكانت مختومة بخاتم يقرأ د. .........والمحكمة أشرت عليه بالنظر والإرفاق بتاريخ اليوم"*

*مما تقدم يتبين :*

*1- أن التقرير الطبى الشرعى الخاص بالقضية رقم 26/2003 والموقع من الطبيب المعاون ............. به خطأ وهذا الخطأ يتمثل فى كتابته لنسبة الكحول فى الدم بنسبة 2.7% وليس هو رقم 2.7 فى الألف وقد قرر وجود هذا الخطأ كل من الطبيب الشرعى فى تحقيقات المحكمة ص15 وكبير الأطباء الشرعيين ص29 والخبيرة الكيميائية المسئولة عن هذه النسبة ص38.*

*2- أن هذا الخطأ ليس خطأ تافه وإنما هو خطأ جسيم يحدد حالة المتوفى وقت وفاته وعما إذا كان فى حالة تسمح له بالمقاومة من عدمه علماً بأن نسبة 2.7% تمثل عشرة أضعاف نسبة 2.7 فى الألف.*

*3- أن الخبيرة الكيميائية قررت ص38 أنها كانت المفروض أن تكتب الأرقام بالحروف ولكنها لم تفعل وهذا يدل إما على الجهل المطبق والذى ما كان يكتشف لولا أن الدفاع أثاره .. وإما على الاستهتار الناجم عن إحساس هذا الخبير أن أحداً لن يحاسبه.*

*4- أن الخبيرة الكيميائية لم تتبين هذا الخطأ فى النسبة إلا بعد سؤالها عن هذه النسبة أو ربما بعد سؤال الطبيب الشرعى المعاون أحمد حفنى عبد الحليم فى بداية تحقيقات المحكمة معه ثم جاءت الخبيرة الكيميائية لتصحح هذه النسبة فى الجلسة التالية وذلك بذكرها أنها باطلاعها على التقرير المعملى المرفق بأوراق القضية تبين حدوث خطأ مادى أى أنها لم تعلم بالخطأ إلا بعد اطلاعها على التقرير بعد إرفاقه بالقضية.*

*5- أن الخبيرة الكيميائية إذا كانت قد اكتشفت هذا الخطأ من قبل فهناك احتمالين:*

*الأول : أن يكون ذلك قبل إرسال التقرير الطبى الشرعى إلى المحكمة وهذا لا يمكن لأن ذلك لو كان قد حدث لتم تصحيح النسبة قبل تصدير التقرير إلى المحكمة.*

*الثانى : هو اكتشاف الخطأ بعد إرسال التقرير وقبل استدعاء ومناقشة الطبيب الشرعى المعاون .............. أى قبل إثارة الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى لهذه النقطة فإنه من الطبيعى فى هذه الحالة إرسال مصلحة الطب الشرعى استدراك أو تصحيح للمحكمة تصحح فيه الخطأ وهذا ما لم يحدث. وذلك يعد دليلاً عن أن الخبيرة الكيميائية كانت لا تعرف شيئاً عن هذا الخطأ إلا بعد إثارة الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى لهذا الموضوع وكذلك زميلها الطبيب الشرعى المعاون.*

*6- أن الخبيرة الكيميائية ذكرت أثناء الإدلاء بشهادتها أمام المحكمة أنها تقدم مسودة للتقرير المعملى ص39 ورغم أن المسودة لا تعدو أن تكون ورقة كتبت بخط يد الخبيرة لنسخها بعد ذلك وهذه الورقة لا تعدو أن تكون ورقة عرفية غير رسمية محررة بخط يد الخبيرة ذاتها ولا يعرف أحد متى حررت الخبيرة هذه المسودة وهل حررتها قبل نسخ التقرير أم أنها حررتها بعد إثارة الدفاع لهذه النقطة حفاظاً على ماء وجهها وحتى تصحح خطأ ارتكبته وهو خطأ مهنى جسيم فى تقرير فنى بحت.*

*لكن المحكمة استقبلت هذه الورقة العرفية وأثبتت فى محضر الجلسة أن الخبيرة قدمت صورة ضوئية من التقرير رقم 37 ك معمل عن القضية رقم 26/2003 إدارى العمرانية عن العينات التى أخذت من جثة المتوفى أحمد حسين مراد وكانت مختومة بخاتم يقرأ د. أحمد حفنى والمحكمة أشرت عليها بالنظر والإرفاق بتاريخ اليوم وهذا أمر عجب :*

*· لأن الخبيرة تقول عن هذه الورقة أنها مسودة ص39 والمحكمة كتبتها فى محضر الجلسة على أنها صورة من تقرير معملى.*

*· أن عبارة "وكانت مختومة بخاتم يقرأ د. ......." المثبتة بواسطة المحكمة فى محضر الجلسة تعود على الورقة التى قدمتها الخبيرة ، كما تعود على العينات التى أخذت من جثة المجنى عليه بما يوقع العدالة فى الخلط بين التفسيرين ويوحى بالثقة فى تلك الورقة العرفية التى لا تساوى شيئاً ورفعها إلى مصاف التقارير الفنية.*

*· أنه كيف تكون مسودة مكتوبة فى ورقة عرفية ليس عليها توقيع فى مستوى التقرير الفنى ونحن لا نعلم متى كتبت وأين ؟؟ ألا يعتبر ذلك حشداً لأدلة الإدانة فى الدعوى.*

*· أن ما حدث يقطع باليقين أن تقرير الصفة التشريحية لم يجرى عليه مراجعة ، ولم يره أحد سوى كاتبه ذلك الطبيب الشرعى المعاون وإلا فكيف يستمر هذا الخطأ الفادح على حاله حتى يتم تقديم التقرير للمحكمة دون أن تصحح هذه النسبة على حد زعم الخبيرة الكيميائية.*

*· فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك ما قاله كبير الأطباء الشرعيين من خطأ الطبيب الشرعى المعاون فى الجزم بأن الوفاة معاصرة لتاريخ الواقعة وتصحيح هذا الخطأ البين إلى أنه يتعذر معرفة وقت الوفاة وقال عن هذه العبارة الأخيرة أنها العبارة الأدق علمياً فهل يتبقى شئ فى التقرير الطبى الشرعى يصلح دليلاً لإدانة المتهم الثانى ؟؟.*

*الوجه الخامس : تناقض تقرير الصفة التشريحية مع التقرير الطبى الشرعى الاستشارى الذى صرحت المحكمة بتقديمه :*

*بجلسة 24/11/2004 صرحت المحكمة للحاضر مع المتهم الثانى بتقديم تقرير طبى شرعى استشارى 00 حيث لجأ الدفاع إلى هيئة علمية رسمية هو مركز الاستشارات الطبية الشرعية – قسم الطب الشرعى والسموم بكلية الطب جامعة عين شمس 00 حيث انعقدت لجنه من كبار أساتذة الطب الشرعى بكلية الطب الشرعى بجامعة عين شمس وهم : -*

*أ 0 د / ..............*

*أ 0 د / ..............*

*أ 0 د / ................*

*وهم من أساتذة الطب الشرعى والسموم بكلية الطب جامعة عين شمس 00 وهم أيضاً أعضاء بوحدة الاستشارات الطبية بنفس الكلية 00 وبعد أن قاموا بالاطلاع على أوراق الدعوى وتقرير الصفة التشريحية وشهادة الطبيب الشرعى الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية ورئيسة الذى طلبته المحكمة لسماع شهادته 0*

*وقد أثبت التقرير الطبى الاستشارى الحقائق العلمية الآتية :*

*1- أنه فى حالة الخنق بالحبل لا يكون سبب الوفاة هو انسداد المسالك الهوائية 00 حيث أنها لا تغلق تماماً فى حالة الخنق بالحبل 00 وإنما تعزى الوفاة إلى انقطاع الأكسجين عن المخ نتيجة لانسداد الشرايين السباتية على جانبى الرقبة ( وذكر التقرير المرجع العلمى المثبت لذلك )*

*ويكون وضع الحبل على الحنجرة أو تحتها مباشرة ويكون مستعرضاً وأفقياً ومتماثل من الناحيتين ، وعادة ما يكون أثر الحبل على جلد الرقبة كاملاً إلا فى حالات نادرة ( وذكر التقرير المرجع العلمى المثبت لذلك ) ويصاحب الخنق احتقان بالوجه مع أنزفه دموية دقيقة تحت ملتحمة العين وفى صلبة العين وحول محجر العين ويكون كذلك مصحوباً بكسر فى العظم اللامى فى 15 % من الحالات ونزيف داخلى فى البطن أو الصدر فى 20 % من الحالات ( وذكر التقرير المرجع العلمى المثبت لذلك )*

*2- أن وجود القشرة على السحجات دليل على وجود فتره حياة بعد حدوثها تتراوح ما بين ساعتين إلى أربعة وعشرين ساعة حيث يكون السحج مغطى بقشرة لينة بعد يوم ، وقشرة صلبه بعد ثلاثة أيام ( وذكر المرجع العلمى الذى يثبت ذلك ) 0*

*ويمكن تحديد فترة الحياة بعد حدوث السحجات بدقة بواسطة الفحص الميكروسكوبى للسحجات وتحديد التفاعلات الخلوية الناشئة عن محاولة الالتئام (وذكر المرجع العلمى الذى يثبت ذلك)*

*3- من المعروف علمياً بأن القوة اللازمة لإحداث شرخ بالجمجمة تتراوح بين 33 – 75 رطل / قدم وأى زيادة ولو بسيطة فى هذه القوة يؤدى إلى تفتت عظام الجمجمة ( وذكر المرجع العلمى الذى يثبت ذلك ) 0*

*4- عند ارتفاع مستوى الكحول فى الدم إلى 80 ميللجرام / 100 سم فإن جميع من يعانون من اضطراب فى الرؤية ، ويضطرب وقت رد الفعل الانعكاسى والاستجابة للأحداث 0 وعندما يرتفع المستوى بين 200/ 300 ميللجرام / 100 سم دم فإن المتعاطى يعانى من الدوار والذهول ومرحلة ما قبل الغيبوبة مع انعدام التوافق العضلى والعصبى وعند هذا المستوى فإن من 50% إلى 90 % من المرضى يعانون من التسمم الكحولى وتحدث الوفاة عندما يتجاوز المستوى 300ميللجرام/100 دم (وذكر المرجع العلمى الذى يثبت ذلك)0*

*وفى حالة إدمان الكحول فإن المريض يعانى من تليف فى الكبد وضمور فى الغشاء المبطن للمعدة وضمور فى العصب البصرى مع الضعف العضلى فى الأطراف وفقدان القدرة على التحكم فى الأشياء ( وذكر المرجع العلمى الذى يثبت ذلك ) 0*

*ومن جماع الحقائق العلمية سالفة البيان ومراجعة أوراق القضية وتقرير الطب الشرعى خلص التقرير الاستشارى إلى الآتى :-*

*1- أن هناك تضارب فى أقوال المتهمة الأولى حيث قررت بأن المجنى عليه كان موثق القدمين 00 ومع ذلك قام وأمسك بالتهم الثانى وأدركه عند خروجه من الحجرة وتشاجر معه حتى ضربة الأخير بالمكواة وكل هذا حدث والحجرة مظلمة والأنوار مطفأة 0*

*2- أثبت تقرير الطب الشرعى خلو ملابس المجنى عليه من أى تمزقات حتى فى الشورت وجاكيت الترنج الموصوف فى تقرير الطب الشرعى وإذا كانت هذه الملابس لم يكن المجنى عليه يرتديها أثناء الواقعة فأين إذن الملابس التى كان يرتديها ؟ ولماذا لم يتم فحصها حيث تعد التمزقات فى الملابس وفقد الأزرار والبقع الدموية من أهم مظاهر حدوث المقاومة ( وذكر المرجع العلمى الذى استند إليه ) 00 وإذا كانت هذه الآثار غير موجودة فى الملابس فإن هذا يلقى بظلال من الشك على رواية المتهمة الأولى من حيث حدوث مقاومة ومشاجرة 0*

*3- كما سبق وأشرنا فى الحقائق العلمية فإن السحجات الموصوفة قد حدثت قبل الوفاة لفترة تتراوح بين عدة ساعات ويوم ولقد أضاع الطبيب الشرعى فرصة تحديد عمر الإصابات بعدم فحص الأنسجة ميكروسكوبيا وهو فحص بسيط لا يتطلب إمكانيات عالية وبخاصة أن السيد / الطبيب الشرعى قد فحص هذه الإصابات فعلاً وحدد وجود انسكابات دموية مقابلها مما يعنى عدم تطابق توقيت واقعة الخنق مع توقيت حدوث هذه السحجات حيث أن الوفاة بالخنق تحدث خلال دقائق معدودة بحد أقصى من 3 - 5 دقائق.*

*4- أن واقعة الخنق بالحبل لا تتفق مع رواية أى من المتهمين حيث أنه إذا كان الخنق من الخلف حسب رواية المتهم الثانى فإن الجزء الناقص من الحبل لا بد وأن يكون خلف الرقبة.*

*وإذا كان الخنق من الأمام فإنه من المستحيل حدوث الوفاة حيث سيكون الضغط على الشريان السباتى الأيمن بينما الشريان السباتى الأيسر سيكون مفتوحاً وبالتالى لا تحدث الوفاة 00 ولقد سبق وأشرنا فى الحقائق العلمية إلى أن سبب الوفاة فى حالات الخنق بالحبل هو انقطاع الأكسجين عن المخ نتيجة لانسداد الشرايين السباتية على جانبى الرقبة أى الأيمن والأيسر ( وذكر المرجع العلمى الذى استند إليه ) وبالتالى فإن الواقعة غير جائزة الحدوث علمياً وفقاً لأى من التصويرين لكل من المتهم والمتهمة.*

*5- فيما يخص واقعة الضرب بالمكواة فلقد أشرنا فى الحقائق العلمية إلى أن القوة اللازمة لكسر الجمجمة تترواح ما بين 33 – 75 رطل / قدم ( ذكر المرجع العلمى الذى استقى منه هذه المعلومة ) 00 فإذا قدرنا قوة الضرب بالمكواة وهى شديدة حسب أقوال الشهود حتى أنها أدت إلى كسر المكواة بالإضافة إلى ثقل المكواة نفسها ومن مسافة امتداد الزراع ( حوالى متر ) فإن القوة المتولدة عن ضربه بهذه القوة لا تقل عن 130 رطل / قدم وهى كافية لتفتيت عظام الجمجمة وليس إحداث جرح بسيط بفروة الرأس وهذا يلقى بظلال من الشك على رواية الواقعة برمتها ( قوة الزراع حوالى 42 رطل + وزن المكواة 8 أرطال × 3 = 150 رطل ) مما يؤكد أن مثل هذه الضربة من المؤكد أنها تحدث تفتت بالجمجمة 0*

*6- عند مستوى الكحول الموصوف فى تقرير الطب الشرعى ( 270 مجم / 100 سم دم ) فإن المجنى عليه كان يعانى من اضطراب فى الرؤية وتأخر فى الاستجابة العضلية والعصبية وعدم توافق عضلى / عصبى حيث أن هذه الدرجة تجعله غير قادر على الوقوف والاتزان والإمساك بالمتهم الثانى 00 فكيف يتسنى له أن يرى المتهمين فى الظلام ويبدى هذا القدر من المقاومة والعنف وهو فى هذه الدرجة من الدوار والذهول كما هو فى تقرير الطبيب الشرعى من خلو الصفة التشريحية من أى علامات لإدمان الخمر فى المجنى عليه مثل تليف الكبد وضمور الغشاء المخاطى المبطن للمعدة 0*

*7- أن التيبس الرمى يبدأ الحدوث بعد ساعتين من الوفاة ويكتمل بعد 12 ساعة ( وذكر المرجع العلمى الذى يثبت ذلك ) أى أن من المفروض أن الجثة فى حالة تيبس رمى كلى وليس فى بدايته كما ذكر تقرير الطب الشرعى حيث مر عليه اكثر من 12 ساعة قبل دخوله الثلاجة.*

*وخلص التقرير الطبى الاستشارى إلى عدم جواز حدوث الواقعة فى التوقيت وبالصورة التى وردت فى أقوال المتهمين وكذلك ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى مما يجزم ببطلان الاستنتاجات الواردة بتقرير الطبيب الشرعى رقم (5) طب شرعى الجيزة 2004.*

*وطلبت لجنة الطب الشرعى فى تقريرها طلبين يراهما الدفاع ضمن طلباته الجوهرية وهما :-*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*1- مشاهدة تصوير الواقعة على الفيديو .*

*2- الاستعداد لمناقشة من يهمه الأمر فيما ورد بالتقرير .*

*هذا يا حضرات المستشارين تقرير الطب الشرعى الاستشارى الصادر من نخبة من أساتذة كلية الطب بجامعة عين شمس والذى خلصوا فيه إلى نتائج علمية أقلها إهدار ما جاء بتقرير الصفة التشريحية 00 وبذلك تكون المحكمة أمامها تقريران علميان متنافران ومتناقضان ولا تملك قانوناً حرية التقدير فى الأخذ بأيهما ذلك لأنها أمام مسألة فنية يتعذر القول أن المحكمة هى الخبير الأعلى فيها بل يجب على المحكمة أن تفض هذا التنافر وذلك التناقض خصوصاً وقد فتح تقرير الطب الشرعى باباً واسعاً لإرساء القاعدة العلمية الصحيحة فى هذه المسألة بطلبها الاستعداد لمناقشة من يهمه الأمر فيما ورد بهذا التقرير ويدخل فى ذلك بالطبع أن تحدث المواجهة بين هؤلاء الأساتذة وبين من أجرى الصفة التشريحية ورئيسة الذى أدلى بشهادته أمام المحكمة 0*

*ولا يمكن أن يثور الشك لدى الدفاع على موافقة المحكمة على إجراء هذه المواجهة العلمية 00 !! ألا تريد المحكمة الوقوف على حقيقة الدعوى ؟؟ أو يكون حكمها عنواناً للحقيقة ؟؟ الأمر الذى يكون تصميم الدفاع معه على إجراء هذه المواجهة حتى يكون الأمر واضحاً ويكون الحكم بعد ذلك لله.*



*حادى عشر: بطلان أقوال مأمور الضبط لتناقضه فى أقواله التى أدلى بها أمام المحكمة مع أقواله الثابتة فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة ومحضر الضبط المؤرخ 5/1/2004:-*



*1- قال مأمور الضبط فى محضر الضبط المحرر بواسطته بتاريخ 5/1/2004 " أنه تمكن بالتنسيق مع ضباط مباحث مركز طامية من ضبط المتهم/ ................. المقيم بدار السلام مركز طامية بالفيوم وتم العودة به لديوان قسم شرطة العمرانية 000 وأنه بمواجهته فيما ورد من معلومات وما أكدته التحريات اعترف ".*

*ورداً على سؤال النيابة عن كيفية تنفيذ قرار النيابة بضبط وإحضار المتهم الثانى أجاب " إعداد مأمورية من السادة الضباط فريق البحث لمركز طامية بمديرية أمن الفيوم وتمكنت بعد التنسيق مع ضباط مباحث مركز طامية من ضبط المتهم الثانى بمنزله، وأنه قام بمواجهته فور ضبطه فاعترف "*

*راجع ص 69 من أوراق الدعوى*

*وبتحقيقات المحكمة بجلسة 24/6/2004 يقرر ذات مأمور الضبط رداً على سؤال المحكمة عن كيفية ضبط المتهم الثانى فيقرر أنه غير متذكر ولما سألته المحكمة بأنه أثبت فى محضر الضبط المؤرخ 5/1/2004 بأنة قام بالتوجه لقرية ............ مركز طامية وأنه تمكن بالتنسيق مع الضباط هناك من ضبط المتهم الثانى فيقرر " أنا ما كنتش معاهم وضباط فريق البحث هم الذين انتقلوا لمركز طامية وقاموا بضبط المتهم ولما سألته المحكمة عما إذا كان قد أثبت المأمورية بدفتر أحوال قسم العمرانية لضبط المتهم الثانى فيجيب " اكيد إتثبت " وقرر بأنه لا يعرف فريق البحث الذى قام بضبط المتهم الثانى.*

*وهذا التناقض البين بين ما أثبته مأمور الضبط بمحضر الضبط وبين ما قرره بجلسة المحاكمة فى واقعة هامة وجوهرية هى واقعة القبض على المتهم الثانى يصم أقوال مأمور الضبط بالتناقض ويهدره كدليل فى الدعوى .*

*2- قال مأمور الضبط فى محضر الضبط المؤرخ 5/1/2004 بأنة توجه صحبة المتهم الثانى للإرشاد عن مكان تصريف الهاتف المحمول الخاص بالمجنى عليه فأرشده المتهم الثانى إلى فاترينة بسنتر الصالحين بالعقار 36 شارع عبد العزيز بالموسكى وأشار له على الشخص الواقف بالفترينة أنة هو الذى قام بشرائه منه، والذى يدعى/ أحمد لطفى صابر عبد الرازق والذى اعترف له هو الآخر بشراء الهاتف المحمول من المتهم الثانى المتواجد مع الضابط.*

*وبجلسة المحاكمة المؤرخة 24/6/2004 تسأل المحكمة ذات مأمور الضبط عن الضابط الذى رافق المتهم الثانى لإرشاده عن مكان بيع الموبايل فيجيب بأنة لا يتذكر وأن فريق البحث مكون من أكثر من عشرين ضابطاً وأنة من الممكن توجيه أى ضابط منهم 000 ولما سألته المحكمة عن مَن مِن الضباط الذى ناقش شاهد الإثبات الثانى أحمد لطفى صابر فيجيب بأنة غير متذكر.*

*إذن مأمور الضبط لم يرافق المتهم الثانى لمحل شاهد الإثبات الثانى وكذلك لم يناقشه متناقضاً مع ما جاء بمحضر الضبط من أنه هو الذى رافقه، وهو الذى ناقشه 000 وهذه الواقعة محل التناقض هى واقعة هامة وجوهرية والتناقض فيها يهدر الدليل المثبت لها ويهدر محضر الضبط ويبطله.*

*ويؤكد مأمور الضبط بتحقيقات النيابة العامة – خلافاً لما ذكره بتحقيقات المحكمة – أنة هو الذى توجه رفقة المتهم الثانى لمحل بيع الهواتف المحمولة بشارع عبد العزيز وأن المتهم الثانى أشار له على الشخص الذى باع له هاتف المجنى عليه والذى هو شاهد الإثبات الثانى وأنه واجه الشاهد الثانى بما قرره المتهم الثانى به فأكد له واقعة البيع وبالسعر الذى قرره المتهم الثانى.*

*(راجع ص 73 من تحقيقات النيابة )*



*ثانى عشر: يدفع المتهم الثانى بعدم معقولية تصور الواقعة على النحو الثابت بالأوراق بما يتأكد بأن الواقعة لها صورة أخرى غير الواردة بالأوراق :-*

*المتهم الثانى حسب الوارد بالأوراق يقرر أنه مشغوف بالمتهمة الأولى حباً وأنه يقابلها فى أماكن متعددة ومن بين هذه الأماكن المنزل الذى تقيم فيه مع زوجها المجنى عليه وأنه دخل إلى هذا المنزل مرات عدة بقصد قضاء بعض الوقت فيه مع المتهمة الأولى أثناء نوم زوجها 000 وأن هذه المواعيد تتم عن طريق المكالمات التليفونية.*

*والمتهمة الثانية تشاطر المتهم الثانى القول بوجود علاقة حب بينهما وأنهما تقابلا سوياً فى أماكن مختلفة وأنه عاشرها جنسياً فى منزل زوجيتها ( محل الجريمة مرتين ) وأن هذه المقابلات كانت تتم بناء على مواعيد تتم عن طريق التليفون وكانت تتم فى المنزل أثناء نوم زوجها.*

*ومن ثم يكون تصوير التحريات وأقوال مأمور الضبط انتظار المتهم الثانى إشارة المتهمة الأولى للدخول للمنزل هو أمر طبيعى كان يتم دوماً وأن غرضه كان قضاء وقت ممتع أثناء نوم الزوج 000 ولا يفسر على أنه بناء على اتفاق على القتل أو ارتكاب جريمة ضد الزوج.*

*وأن تأكد المتهمة الأولى من حالة السكر البين الذى كان عليها زوجها دافعاً لها على مقابلة المتهم الثانى خصوصاً وقد جاء منسوباً اليهما أنهما ظلا بالصالة حوالى ساعة إلا ربعاً.*

*وأن واقعة شجار المجنى عليه مع المتهم الثانى أو واقعة ربطه بإيشارب أو ضربة بمكواة أو وقوفه وجذب المتهم الثانى من دبر ومحاولة المتهم الثانى الفرار هى كلها حكايات من اصطناع مأمور الضبط وأقوال نسبت للمتهمين وقعا عليها دون أن يعلما فحواها أو أكرها عليها والدليل على ذلك :-*

*أ - لم يثبت من التشريح أنه يوجد حزاً برجل المجنى عليه يدل على أنه كان مقيداً 0*

*ب- وأن جميع ملابس المجنى عليه سليمة ولم يوجد عليها أثر لدماء وأن الشقة المدعى بحدوث القتل فيها لم يوجد بها ما يدل على حدوث الحادث بها.*

*وأن جميع الوقائع الثابتة بالأوراق تتماحى مع ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى وتتناقض معه على النحو الثابت بهذه المذكرة نعياً على هذا التقرير 0*

*وأن مأمور الضبط نفى ما سبق وأن قرره بمحضر الضبط وبتحقيقات النيابة العامة وقرر بأنه لم يقبض على المتهم الثانى ولم يتوجه معه للإرشاد عن المحمول الخاص بالمجنى عليه ولا هو ناقش الشاهد الثانى الذى ادعى فى محضره أنه هو الذى اشترى المحمول بمبلغ 350 جنية.*

*وأن المتهمان وبعد أن تحررا من الإكراه الواقع عليهما أنكرا الاتهام المنسوب إليهما ونفيا ما سبق وأن قررا به فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة منسوبا لهما.*

*إذن الواقعة لها صورة أخرى لم تكشف عنها الأوراق وهى بالطبع ليست الاتفاق على القتل وإنما بالتصوير الوارد بالأوراق هى عبارة عن اعتياد شخص لدخول منزل معشوقته لقضاء وقت معها فى أوقات يكون فيه زوجها غائباً عن الشقة أو نائماً أو سكراناً وأن الزوج ضبطهما متلبسين فكان الشجار ثم محاولة المتهم الثانى الهروب لخارج الشقة ثم جذب المجنى عليه من دبر فلم يجد بداً من مواجهة مصيره 000 ومن ثم ينعدم الاتفاق على القتل 000هذا هو ما تصوره الأوراق اخذاً بما جاء بها، وليست جريمة القتل مع سبق الاصرار ( هذا إن صحت الواقعة وهى غير صحيحة ).*



*ثالث عشر: يدفع المتهم الثانى ببطلان الأدلة التى استندت إليها النيابة العامة فى توجيه الاتهام بما يجعل الدعوى خالية تماماً من الدليل اليقينى على ثبوت الاتهام:-*

*الدليل الأول : أقوال الضابط/ "مأمور الضبط" ص 64 تحقيقات النيابة :-*

*- قرر فى أقواله ص 69 بأنه تم إعداد مأمورية من السادة الضباط فريق البحث بمركز طاميه بمديرية أمن الفيوم وتمكن بعد التنسيق مع ضباط مباحث مركز طاميه من ضبط المتهم الثانى بمنزلة وبمناقشته بعد الضبط أقر واعترف بصحة التحريات 0*

*ذات الضابط فى أقواله أمام المحكمة ص 3 تحقيقات المحكمة عن كيفية ضبط المتهم الثانى قرر أنا مش متذكر وأنا كاتبه فى محضرى عن كيفية ضبطه 00!!*

*- وسألته المحكمة " أنه أثبت فى محضره المؤرخ 5/1/2004 بأنه قام بالتوجه إلى قرية ........ بمركز طاميه بمديرية أمن الفيوم وتمكن بالتنسيق مع الضباط هناك من ضبط المتهم الثانى 00 فأجاب: أنا ما كنتش معاهم وضباط فريق البحث هم الذين انتقلوا لمركز طاميه وقاموا بضبط المتهم 00 ولما جم من طاميه ومعاهم المتهم الثانى أنا واجهته بالتحريات السرية فاعترف بارتكابه حادث مقتل المجنى عليه.*

*- وتسأله المحكمة عما إذا كان قد أثبت قيام المأمورية فى دفتر الأحوال فيجيب: اكيد انثبت 00 وتسأله المحكمة عما إذا كان ضباط البحث قاموا بإثبات مأموريتهم بدفتر أحوال مركز طاميه فيجيب: مش عارف وأكيد انثبت فى مركز طاميه.*

*- وتسأله المحكمة عن وقت ضبط المتهمة الأولى فقرر بالنفى وقال أن ضبط المتهمين يثبت فى دفتر المأموريات السرية بدفتر أحوال وحدة المباحث 00 وأن الفترة التى استغرقتها ضبط المتهم الثانى ثابتة فى دفتر أحوال مركز طاميه ومش شرط إنه يتعود من المأمورية فى دفتر أحوال القسم.*

*- وقرر ص 5 أنه يوجد بالقسم دفتران للأحوال الأول خاص بالقسم خاص بالضباط جميعاً 00 أما دفتر أحوال وحدة المباحث ده خاص بوحدة مباحث القسم والدفتران مختومان بخاتم شعار الجمهورية.*

*- وتسأله المحكمة عن: من الذى كان يقود فريق البحث 000 فيجيب: أنا مش متذكر لأن إدارة البحث بها أربع لواءات، لما تحصل قضية كل واحد يختص بفريق بحث.*

*- وتسأله المحكمة عما إذا كان ممكنا معرفة قائد فريق البحث من مديرية الأمن ؟ فيجيب: لا أعرف.*

*- وتسأل المحكمة عن من الذى أجرى التحريات ؟ فيجيب : أنا مش متذكر.*

*- وتسأل المحكمة عن من الذى رافق المتهم الثانى من الضباط لإرشاده عن مكان بيع الموبايل ؟ فيجيب : لا أتذكر لأن فريق البحث به أكثر من عشرين ضابطاً وممكن توجيه أى ضابط منهم لأن الفريق يعمل كله مع بعضه.*

*- لكنه فى شهادته أمام النيابة ص 72 تسأله النيابة: هل قام المتهم بإرشادك عن مكان بيعة لهذا الهاتف المحمول ؟ فيجيب: أيوه وأن المتهم أشار لنا على الشخص الذى قام بشراء المحمول منه وتبين أنه يدعى/ ......... وأنه قام بمواجهة هذا الشخص بما قرره المتهم له وكان ذلك فى محله بسنتر ...... بالعقار رقم .. شارع عبد العزيز بالموسكى وأن المواجهة مع هذا الشخص أسفرت أنه قرر له أن المتهم حضر إليه وعرض عليه بيع الهاتف المحمول وبالفعل قام بشرائه منه بمبلغ 350 جنيه.*

*- وتسأله النيابة ص 75 عن كيفية ارتكاب المتهمين للجريمة فقرر أن المتهمة الأولى قالت له أنها توجهت إلى حجرة نوم المجنى عليه هى والمتهم الثانى وبعد أن دخلوا قامت بغلق باب الحجرة وقامت بتقييد قدميه بالإيشارب ولف الحبل حول رقبته إلا أن المجنى عليه شعر بها واستيقظ من نومه وقاومها وأمسك بالمتهم عاطف فعاجله المتهم بضربه بمكواة على رأسه وقام بالإمساك بالحبل الملفوف حول رقبه المجنى عليه ولم يتركاه حتى تأكدا من أن المجنى عليه قد فارق الحياة فألبساه ملابسة وقام المتهم الثانى بسرقة المحمول وقامت المتهمة الأولى بسرقة 400 جنية وأعطته لوالدتها.*

*- وتقرر والدة المجنى عليها فى تحقيقات المحكمة أن مأمور الضبط استولى على مبلغ يربو على تسعمائة جنية كان معها واستولى على مصوغاتها ومصوغات ابنتيها اللتان كانتا معها رهن الحبس وأنها لم تأخذ شيئاً من ابنتها وأنها أبلغت وكيل النيابة بذلك فقرر لها أنها ستأخذ متعلقاتها وقت الإفراج عنها لكن هذه المتعلقات لم تسترد حتى الآن.*

*وتتولى المحكمة تحقيق هذا الدليل:-*

*فتأمر بضم دفترى أحوال قسم العمرانية جيزة، مركز طاميه محافظة الفيوم 00 وبالاطلاع عليهما لم يستدل على سبق قيام أحد من مأمورى الضبط القضائى من قسم العمرانية إلى مركز طامية كما لم يستدل من الاطلاع على دفتر أحوال مركز طامية سبق وصول أى من مأمورى الضبط القضائى بمديرية أمن الجيزة لمركز طامية كما لم يستدل على استعانة أى من مأمورى الضبط القضائى بقسم العمرانية أو مديرية أمن الجيزة بأى من مأمورى الضبط القضائى بمركز طاميه.*

*لكن المحكمة تأمر بضم دفترى أحوال وحدتى المباحث بقسم العمرانية ومركز طاميه بقرارها الصادر بجلسة 24/6/2004 لإماطة اللثام عن كيفية القبض على المتهم الثانى ؟ ومن الذى قام بالقبض عليه ؟ وفى أى وقت تم القبض عليه ؟ وكلفت المحكمة النيابة العامة بتنفيذ هذا القرار الذى لم ينفذ حتى الآن رغم إصرار المتهم الثانى عليه فى كل جلسة من جلسات المحاكمة ومازال مصراً عليه حتى الآن.*

*- وتصدر المحكمة قرارها بجلسة 20/10/2004 بالتأجيل لجلسة 24/11/2004 وكلفت النيابة العامة بإعلان شاهد الاثبات الثانى على محل عملة الكائن بفاترينة سنتر .... الكائنة .. شارع عبد العزيز دائرة قسم الموسكى وذلك لإزالة الغموض حول مَن مِن مأمورى الضبط القضائى توجه إليه صحبة المتهم الثانى حيث أنكر شاهد الإثبات الأول أنه توجه صحبة المتهم الثانى إليه 000 وتقوم النيابة العامة بإعلانه على محل عمله سالف البيان ثم يرد الإعلان بعدم الاستدلال على هذا الشاهد بالعنوان المرقوم بتحقيقات النيابة خصوصاً وأن للشاهد أقوال منسوبة إليه بتحقيقات النيابة ص 59.*

*- وبجلسة 2/12/2004 قررت المحكمة التأجيل لجلسة 19/12/2004 وكلفت النيابة العامة بإعلان الشاهد الثانى على محل إقامته الثابت بتحقيقات النيابة وجاء الإعلان أيضاً بعدم الاستدلال على هذا الشاهد الذى كان فى وقت من الأوقات صنيعة مأمور الضبط ومازال هذا الشاهد غامضاً ووهمياً والمتهم الثانى يصر على استدعائه لاستجلاء واقعة بيع التليفون المحمول منه خصوصاً وقد أنكر مأمور الضبط ( الشاهد الأول ) أنه توجه صحبة المتهم الثانى لمحل الشاهد الثانى للتعرف على التليفون المحمول وذلك بتحقيقات المحكمة.*

*وشاهد هذا حاله يتأرجح فى أقواله ويتضارب فى أساسيات الدعوى ويدعى عدم تذكرة للواقعة ، وينكر توجهه لمركز طاميه للقبض على المتهم الثانى وينكر اصطحابه للمتهم الثانى لمحل الشاهد الثانى بعد إقراره فى تحقيقات النيابة أنه هو الذى تولى القبض على المتهم فى منزلة وأنه هو الذى اصطحب المتهم الثانى لمحل الشاهد الثانى للتعرف على الموبايل المدعى بسرقته.*

*وإذا كان هذا الشاهد يدلى بالشهادة ونقيضها فى قضية واحدة رغم أنه هو الذى قام باصطناعها ابتداء من محضر التحريات الذى أورد فيه معلومات تختلف عما شهد به أمام النيابة وأمام سلطة الحكم وإذا كان هو الذى قرر أنه استقى معلوماته من المتهمين فى خصوصية اقترافهما للجريمة فهل يجوز منطقاً أن يختلف هذا التصور فى التحريات عن التصور الوارد بالأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين فى تحقيقات النيابة وإذا كان القاضى حراً فى تكوين عقيدته من أى دليل، إلا أن حد ذلك أن يكون هناك دليل فعلا ثابتاً ثبوتاً يقينياً 00 وهذا الشاهد لا يمكن بالوصف السابق عد أقواله دليل على الإدانة وهو ينكر فى تحقيقات المحكمة ما سبق واعترف به فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة 00 الأمر الذى يهدر هذا الدليل ويمحيه.*

*الدليل الثانى: الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهم الثانى وما يتصل به من التصوير الذى يمثل كيفية ارتكاب الجريمة:-*

*من المقرر أن الاعتراف يجب أن يرد بصفه مباشرة وصريحة على ارتكاب الجريمة بركنيها المادى والمعنوى، فلا يجوز أن يرد الاعتراف على ركن معين من أركان الجريمة دون باقيها مثل أن يعترف بارتكابه الجريمة ولكن فى صورة مختلفة عن الصورة المنسوبة إليه لذا يجب أن يرد الاعتراف فى تعبير صريح واضح على التسليم بارتكاب الجريمة فإن ورد فى عبارة تحتمل التأويل لم يكن ما أدلى به المتهم اعترافا ومن ثم فلا يجوز استنتاج الاعتراف من أقوال المتهم ( راجع نقض 13 يناير 1974-مجموعة أحكام النقض-س 25-ص 16-رقم 2 ) والذى قضى :*

*بأن الاعتراف المعتبر فى المواد الجنائية والذى يؤخذ به المتهم يجب أن يكون نصاً على اقتراف الجريمة وأن يكون من الصراحة والوضوح بحيث لا يحتمل تفسيراً أو تأويلا أما سوق الأدلة على نتف متفرقة من أقوال المتهم قيلت فى مناسبات متفرقة ولعلل مختلفة، وجمعها على أنها اعتراف بالتهمة فلا يعد ذلك اعترافا إذا كانت حقيقتها تحميلاً لألفاظ لم يقصده منها 0*

*ولا يعد اعترافاً تسليم المتهم بارتكاب الوصف القانونى للجريمة دون الأفعال المادية المكونة لها ، كما لو قرر أنه يعترف بارتكاب جناية الاختلاس المنسوبة إليه دون أن يقرر أنه استولى على المال محل الجريمة لأن الوصف القانونى من شأن المحكمة فلا يرد عليه اعتراف 0*

*ولا يعد اعترافاً إقرار المتهم بأنه كان موجوداً مثلاً فى مكان الحادث وقت وقوعه وأنه قام بتهديد المجنى عليه قبل قتلة أو انه قام بالاعتداء عليه بالسب والقذف قبل وقوع الحادث الذى أدى إلى إزهاق روحه أو إقراره بوجود ضغائن بينه وبين المجنى عليه أو حتى انه كان ينوى قتل المجنى عليه قبل وقوع حادثة قتله.*

*الدكتور رؤوف عبيد-مبادئ الإجراءات الجنائية فى القانون المصرى 1975-ص 697*

*فالاعتراف يجب ان يكون منصباً على الواقعة الإجرامية ذاتها 0 كما يتعين أن يرد على الركن المعنوى المصاحب لها.*

*كما أنه من الأصول العامة فى القانون الجنائى سواء القانون الموضوعى أو الاجرائى أنه لا يؤبه لقول أو فعل صدر عن إنسان لم يكن فيه حراً مختاراً ومن ذلك الاعتراف.*

*وهذا الاصل العام ورد النص عليه فى الدستور فى المادة 42 /2 التى تنص على أن " كل قول يثبت أنه صدر من مواطن تحت وطأة شئ مما تقدم أو التهديد بشئ منه يٌهدر ولا يعول عليه 00 والمقصود بعبارة " شئ مما تقدم ما ورد فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة من تحريم الإيذاء البدنى والمعنوى 000وعلى هذا الاساس سارت المادة 302/2 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية " 00 وأحكام القضاء مستقرة على مراعاة شرط حرية الاختيار فى الاعتراف حتى ولو كان صادقاً ومطابقاً للحقيقة والواقع ، فشرط حرية الإعتراف مقدم على شرط مطابقته للحقيقة والواقع وعلى ذلك استقرت أحكام محكمة النقض التى تقضى :-*

*بأن الاعتراف الذى يعول عليه كدليل إثبات فى الدعوى يجب أن يكون اختيارياً صادراً عن ارادة حرة ، فلا يصح التعويل على الاعتراف - ولو كان صادقاً – متى كان وليد إكراه كائناً ما كان قدره 0*

*نقض 16 يونية 1980-أحكام النقض-س 31-ص 800-رقم 154*

*نقض أول نوفمبر 1981-أحكام النقض-س 32-ص 795-رقم 137*

*نقض 23 فبراير 1983-أحكام النقض-س 34-ص 274-رقم53*

*والإكراه المادى مفسد للاعتراف باستعمال العنف مع المتهم لإجباره على الاعتراف ويقصد بالعنف أى قوة مادية خارجية توجه للمتهم فتستطيل إلى جسمه ويترتب عليها تعطيل حرية ارادته ، أياً كان قدر هذه القوة كبيراً أو صغيراً سواء سببت للمتهم ألماً أم لم تسبب له شئ من ذلك 0*

*راجع الدكتور محمود نجيب حسنى " الحق فى سلامة الجسم ومدى الحماية التى يكفلها له قانون العقوبات " مستخرج من مجلة القانون والاقتصاد السنة 29-العدد الثالث 0*

*تركت آثاراً على جسمه أم لم تترك وقد يصل العنف المستخدم إلى درجة التعذيب ، وقد يقف عند درجة الإيلام أو حتى الضيق النفسى أو الإهانة فالعبرة دائماً ليست بمدى ما يقع على المتهم من عنف ، وانما العبرة بتأثير ذلك على إرادته.*

*" راجع الدكتور عوض محمد-قانون الاجراءات الجنائية-ص 155 "*

*ومن الناس من يضعف أمام أقل أذى ومنهم من يصمد أمام الأذى ويعتبر من العنف المبطل للاعتراف قص شعر المتهم أو شاربه أو تمزيق ملابس المتهم أو البصق فى وجهه.*

*والقبض أو الحبس يمثلان وجهاً من وجوه الإكراه المادى الواقع على المتهم ، لأن فيه تعطيلاً لحرية جسمه فى الحركة ، فينطويان على حرمان المتهم من حقه فى الحرية 0 ولذلك إذا قبض على متهم أو حبس أو حجز بدون وجه حق أو بطريق غير مشروع فاعترف أثناء هذا القبض أو الحبس أو الحجز الباطل فإن هذا الاعتراف يشوبه البطلان حتماً.*

*أما إذا كان وجود المتهم فى السجن تنفيذاً لأمر قبض صحيح أو حبس احتياطى فالأمر يختلف إذ قد يكون وجود المتهم فى السجن فعلاً هو الباعث المحرك له على الاعتراف خاصة إذا كان رجال الشرطة قد اتصلوا به أثناء حبسه بالمخالفة للمادة / 77 من القانون رقم 376 لسنة 1956 فى شأن تنظيم السجون التى يجرى نصها : -*

*" لا يسمح لأحد رجال الشرطة بالاتصال بالمحبوس احتياطياً داخل السجن إلا بإذن كتابى من النيابة العامة " 00 ولا شك أن الغرض من هذا الحظر هو سد ذريعة التأثير على المتهمين ومنع مظنة اكراههم على الاعتراف وهم فى قبضه السلطة العامة.*

*راجع نقض 22يونية 1975-مجموعة أحكام النقض-س 21-ص 905-رقم 214*

*ولا يشترط فى الإكراه الذى يكون سبباً فى الاعتراف أن يكون واقعاً من المحقق أو بعلمه ، أو بقصد الحصول على الاعتراف ، فالإكراه يفسد الإعتراف أياً كان الشخص الذى اوقعه ولو لم يكن القصد منه الحصول على الاعتراف ، إذ العبرة دائماً بحدوث تأثير على إرادة المتهم من وقوع هذا الإكراه عليه بصرف النظر عن المقاصد 000 ذلك أن حُسن نية المحقق وتجرده عن قصد حمل الطاعن على الاعتراف لا يغنى فى هذا المقام شيئاً 0*

*راجع نقض 26ديسمبر 1949-منشور بمجلة المحاماة – السنة الثلاثون العددان الخامس والسادس -ص 714-رقم 348*

*وراجع نقض 22نوفمبر1949-منشور بمجلة المحاماة-السنة الثلاثون العددان الثالث والرابع-ص 464-رقم254 0*

*وقضت محكمة النقض :-*

*بأنه متى كان البين من الاطلاع على محضر جلسة المحاكمة الاستئنافية أن الحاضر مع الطاعن بعد أن أثار مسألة تلفيق التهمة وصدور أمر من النيابة بحبس الطاعن فى 23 ابريل 1978 فى قضية أخرى ( أمر حبس مشروع ) أردف ذلك بقوله : وأن أمر الحبس مكان تنفيذه السجن ويبقى المتهم فى حوزة المباحث وهو أمر مثبت بدفتر المباحث وقد طلبنا ضم هذه الدفاتر لإثبات أن المتهم قد ظل ومعه زوجته تحت التعذيب مما مفاده أن المدافع عن الطاعن قد ركن إلى الدفع بأن الاعتراف الذى تضمنه محضر الضبط المؤرخ 29/4/1978 كان وليد إكراه ، وكان من المقرر ان الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لصدوره تحت تأثير التهديد أو الإكراه هو دفع جوهرى يجب على محكمة الموضوع مناقشته والرد عليه ولما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عول فى إدانة الطاعن على اعترافه بغير أن يرد على ما أثير من دفاع جوهرى حوله ويقول كلمته فيه ، فإنه يكون معيباً بالقصور في التسبيب.*

*راجع نقض أول نوفمبر 1981-مجموعة أحكام النقض-س 32-ص 801-رقم 138.*

*ولذا فإن على محكمة الموضوع تقصى الحقيقة لبيان ما إذا كان هذا الاعتراف وليد الخوف من القبض أو الحبس أو لم يكن. فإذا تبين لها أن الاعتراف كان وليد إكراه تولد عن الحبس أو القبض فعلاً وجب إبطاله سواء كان الحبس مشروعاً أو غير مشروع 00 إذ العبرة دائماً بالأثر الذي يتركه الإجراء في إرادة المعترف ، والعدالة سوف تتأذى حتماً إذا ثبت أن الاعتراف كان وليد الخوف من الحبس ولو كان مشروعاً. إذ أن بطلان الاعتراف لتولده عن إجراء باطل مغاير لبطلانه للتأثير على إرادة المعترف*

*(راجع حكم النقض السابق)*

*وكذلك يفسد الاعتراف الإكراه المعنوى ، بمعنى ضغط شخص على إرادة المعترف لتوجيهها إلى الاعتراف 00 ويدخل في هذا المعنى التهديد بتوقيع الأذى سواء على المعترف نفسه فى شخصه أو ماله أو على شخص يهمه كما لو كان زوجته أو أولاده أو والديه أو إخوته 00 ولعلنا نضرب مثالاً بألمانيا: فهم يعتبرون حرمان المتهم من التدخين أثناء التحقيق نوعاً من الإكراه المبطل للاعتراف.*

*راجع رسالة الاعتراف للدكتور سامي الملا – 203.*

*كما أن الإكراه بالوعد والإغراء ، كأن يعد المحقق المتهم بالعفو أو الإفراج عنه إن هو اعترف ، أو اعتباره شاهداً أو بعدم تقديم الاعتراف للمحكمة كدليل إدانة ضده ، وتخفيف العقاب عليه إن هو اعتراف.*

*راجع نقض 2 يونية سنة 1983-أحكام النقض-س 34-ص 730-رقم 146.*

*ويبطل الاعتراف إذا كان نتيجة استعمال الحيلة أو خداع المتهم ويقصد بهذا إيهام المتهم بواقعه غير صحيحه 00 إذ من شأن هذا أن يقع المتهم في الغلط فيشوب إرادته العيب 00 ومن صور هذا استخدام الحيلة معه وإيهامه بأن غيره من المتهمين قد اعترفوا عليه أو أن شخصاً شهد بأنه رآه وهو يرتكب الجريمة وذلك على خلاف الحقيقة واندساس رجل الشرطة السرى مع المتهم وإيهامه بأنه مسجون مثله وفتح خطابات المتهم وذويه والذى يحتوى على اعترافه. وقد قضت محكمة النقض الفرنسية ببطلان الاعتراف في هذه الحالة إذ لا يملك القاضى أو المحقق نصب شرك للمتهم كى يدفعه للاعتراف ، فإرادة المتهم فى هذا الاعتراف ليست حره لأنه لو علم أن احداً يسمعه ما كان ليعترف.*

*(Cass Crim 12 Juin 1952 J.C.P 1952-2- 7241).*

*ولا يشترط أن يكون التهديد مباشراً حتى يفسد الاعتراف ، بل قد يكون بصورة غير مباشرة. وصورة التهديد غير المباشر تتمثل فى خلق جو يشيع الرهبة في المتهم كما لو كان التهديد اتخذ صورة تعذيب شريك المتهم أمامه 00 أو لو تحدث المحقق مع المتهم بنبرات صوت تهديديه.*

*(أشار إليه الدكتور سامى الملا فى رسالته فى الاعتراف ص 107).*

*وقد أخذت محكمة النقض المصرية بهذا النظر فقضت:*

*بأنه إذا كان المتهمون الثلاثة قد دفعوا أمام المحكمة بأن اعتراف الطاعنين الثانى والثالث كان نتيجة إكراه أدبى تعرضا له من التحقيق معهما فى دار المباحث العامة وإكراه مادى تمثل فى إصابتهما من الأذى الذى قدما عليه الدليل من وجود إصابات بهما ، فكان عليها أن تتولى هى تحقيق دفاعهما وتبحث هذا الإكراه وسببه وعلاقته بأقوالهما فإن هى نكلت عن ذلك واكتفت بقولها أنه لم يقع ثمة إكراه على الطاعن الأول وبأن اصابات الطاعن الثانى من التفاهة بحيث لا تدعوه للاعتراف ، وبأن إصابات الطاعن الثالث قد تنجم من احتكاكه بالأرض فإن حكمها يكون قاصراً متعينا نقضه.*

*نقض 13 نوفمبر 1973-أحكام النقض-س 24-ص 999-رقم 208.*

*ويحدث أن يدلى المتهم باعترافه بارتكاب الجريمة فى محضر تحقيق النيابة العامة ، ثم يعود ويعدل عن هذا الاعتراف ويتمسك ببطلان ما أدلى به من اعتراف لأنه صدر منه تحت تأثير الاكراه المعنوى ، ذلك أن ضباط الشرطة كانوا حاضرين أثناء سؤاله فى تحقيق النيابة الأمر الذى أحدث فى نفسه الرهبة والخوف فلم يكن اعترافه بناء على إرادة حرة ، خاصة إذا كان هؤلاء الضباط قد سبق وأن نسبوا إليه الاعتراف فى محضر الشرطة ، وقد عرض الأمر على محكمة النقض فقضت:*

*بأن حضور ضباط من الشرطة جلسات التحقيق لا يؤثر على سلامة الإعتراف لما هو مقرر بأن ذلك متروك لتقدير المحقق حرصاً لصالح التحقيق وسرعة إنجازه.*

*نقض 16 أبريل 1981-أحكام النقض-س 32-ص 350-رقم 63.*

*وهذا القضاء محل نظر لأن إطلاق القول بأن مباشرة النيابة التحقيق فى حضور ضباط الشرطة لا يؤثر في سلامة الاعتراف غير صحيح طالما أن من صدر عنه الاعتراف قد نازع فى ذلك وقرر أن وجود ضباط الشرطة قد أصابه بأذى معنوى أثر فى إرادته مما يتعين معه على المحكمة تحقيق هذا الدفاع ذلك أنه إذا كان في حضور ضباط الشرطة لجلسة التحقيق متروك لتقدير المحقق 00 فإن ذلك مشروط – بحسب قضاء النقض نفسه بأن يكون حرصاً على صالح التحقيق ، فإن تبين أن صالح التحقيق لم يتحقق بهذا الاختيار بأن نتج عنه إرهاب أنتج اعترافا يشوبه عيب الإرادة كان لابد من تحقيق هذا الدفاع ، ويبطل القضاء الاعترافات التى تصدر فى وقت متأخر من الليل بعد استجواب مطول.*

*وقضت المحكمة العليا الكندية:*

*بأن مجرد حضور الضابط الذى اعترف أمامه المتهم إثر القبض عليه أثناء التحقيق دون أن يصدر منه أى تصرف يعتبر تهديداً للمتهم مفسد لاعترافه الصادر فى هذا التحقيق.*

*Mentenro V . R . 1951 . 12 C R .228 .101 .c . c . c 312*

*وقد حدت محكمة النقض فى أحكامها الحديثة من قسوة القاعدة السابقة وأفصحت عن تصورها لإمكان أن يحدث وجود رجل الشرطة أثناء التحقيق إكراها على المتهم فتحفظت فى أحكامها بقولها :*

*ما لم يثبت أمام محكمة الموضوع أن وجود الضابط قد استطال إلى المتهم بأى أذى مادياً كان أم معنوياً.*

*نقض 24 مارس 1985 الطعن رقم 7050 لسنة 54 ق*

*وقضى أيضاً :*

*بأن عدم إثارة المتهم تعرضه للاكراه أمام جهة التحقيق لا ينفى الاكراه.*

*راجع نقض 23 فبراير 1983 - أحكام النقض س 34 – ص 274 رقم 53 0*

*ونقض 17 أكتوبر 1991-أحكام النقض-طعن رقم 2145 لسنة 59 ق 0*

*نقض 10 يناير 1996-مجموعة أحكام النقض-س 47-ص 55 رقم 6 0*

*كما أن إيضاح المتهم كيفية إرتكاب الجريمة لا ينفى تعرضه للاكراه الذى يبطل الاعتراف ولو كان صادقاً.*

*نقض 8 مارس 1990-مجموعة الأحكام-س 41-ص 504-رقم 84 طعن رقم 23758 لسنة 59 ق 0*

*وقاعدة مشروعية الدليل تقتضى ألا يكون الإعتراف متولد من إجراء باطل ، وهذا يعنى أن يكون الدليل قد تم الحصول عليه بطريق موافق للقانون وهذه القاعدة شاملة جميع الأدلة بما فيها الاعتراف 0 ولذلك يتعين على المحكمة أن تتحقق من أن الإعتراف قد تم الوصول إليه بطريق قانونى.*

*راجع الدكتور أحمد عوض بلال قاعدة استبعاد الأدلة المتحصلة بطرق غير مشروعة فى الإجراءات الجنائية المقارنة 1993/1994*

*وإذا حصل الاعتراف إثر قبض على المتهم قبضاً غير مشروع من جانب رجال الشرطة أو غيرهم وقع الاعتراف باطلاً كذلك لتحصله من إجراء باطل.*

*راجع نقض 22 نوفمبر 1954-مجموعة الأحكام-س 6-ص 201-رقم 67 0*

*وسلطة محكمة الموضوع فى تقدير صلة الاعتراف بالإجراء الباطل السابق عليه أمر يحتاج إلى ضوابط ومن الضوابط المقبولة فى هذا الشأن أن يعتبر الاعتراف مترتباً على الإجراء الباطل ومتأثراً به إذا كان الاعتراف قد حصل أمام ذات السلطة التى أجرت الإجراء الباطل ، أو فى فتره زمنية قريبة من الإجراء الباطل.*

*نقض 19 يونيه سنه 1957-مجموعة أحكام النقض-س 8 -ص 681 0*

*نقض 21 أكتوبر سنة 1958-مجموعة أحكام النقض-س 9-ص 839 0*

*بل إن بعض أحكام القضاء ذهبت إلى حد نفى صفة الاعتراف عما يصدر عن المتهم من أقوال نتيجة إجراء باطل حيث قضى :*

*بأن ما قرره الطاعن من العثور على المخدر فى السلة لا يعد اعترافا منه بحيازته أو إحرازه له ، ولا يعدو أن يكون تقريراً لما نتج عن التفتيش الباطل كما أن نتيجة التحليل أثر من آثار ذلك التفتيش الباطل 0 وإذا انهارت هذه الأدلة فإنه لا يبقى فى الدعوى دليل على نسبته إحراز المخدر إلى الطاعن ، ومن ثم فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذا قضى بالإدانة استناداً إلى تلك الأدلة رغم قضائه ببطلان القبض والتفتيش يكون معيباً ويتعين نقضه والقضاء ببراءة الطاعن من التهمة المسندة إليه 0*

*نقض 27 نوفمبر 1962-مجموعة الأحكام-س 13-ص 785 - رقم 191 0*

*نقض 16 ديسمبر 1973-مجموعة الأحكام-س 24-ص 1233-رقم 250 0*

*ويشترط لصحة الاعتراف أن يثبت للمحكمة أنه غير متعارض مع باقى الأدلة والمحكمة هى الملتزمة بالتحقيق من هذا الأمر وبغير هذا التحقق من جانب المحكمة من صدق الاعتراف لا يكون للمحكمة سلطة الاعتماد عليه فى الحكم بإدانة المتهم وقد أكد قضاء النقض فى العديد من أحكامه التزام محكمة الموضوع بالتحقيق من صدق الاعتراف فقضت :*

*بأنه من المقرر أنه لا يصح تأثيم إنسان ولو بناء على اعترافه بلسانه أو بكتابته متى كان ذلك مخالفاً للحقيقة والواقع 0*

*نقض 3 يونيه 1968-مجموعة الأحكام-س 29-ص 395-رقم 56 0*

*نقض 15 ديسمبر 1982-مجموعة الأحكام-س 33-ص 1004-رقم 208*

*وشرط الأخذ باعتراف المتهم أن يكون الاعتراف صحيحاً ومطابقاً للحقيقة والواقع وأدله الدعوى ومنها شهادة شهود الاثبات وتقرير الصفة التشريحية 0*

*( راجع الحكمين السابقين )*

*والاعتراف دليل مشبوه لمخالفته للطبيعة إذ ليس من طبائع البشر أن يورد الإنسان نفسه مورد التهلكة ولذلك كان يتعين على المحكمة أن تنظر إلى اعتراف المتهم نظرة الحذر الشديد 0 والمتهم لا يعترف إلا نادراً وهو يحاول جاهداً ودائماً أن يدافع عن نفسه ، وقليلاً بل ونادراً جداً ما يعترف بوازع من الندم أو تأنيب الضمير ، وقد يعترف أمام أدلة قوية تحيط به ولا يستطيع لها دفعاً وقد يعترف بجريمة لم يرتكبها بدافع الولاء لينقذ أباه أو شقيقة الأكبر ، أو بدافع الحب لينقذ حبيبة وفى جرائم القتل والرشوة وغيرها من الجرائم التى قرر لها القانون عقوبات فادحة كالإعدام و الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والتى لم يضبط فيها المتهم متلبساً بالجريمة يجب أن لا يقابل القاضى اعتراف المتهم بالقبول والترحاب بل عليه أن يقابله بغاية الحيطة والاحتراس لأن الاعتراف هنا يورد صاحبة موارد التلف وليس من طبائع البشر وضد غرائز الانسان أن يقبل على موارد الهلاك طائعاً مختاراً.*

*راجع حكم محكمة أمن الدولة العليا فى 29 يونيه 1964 القضية رقم 381 لسنة 1963 ( قضية الاستيراد المعروفة بقضية بسيونى مشار إليه فى رسالة الدكتور سامى صادق الملا (اعتراف المتهم) ص 301.*

*والاعتراف أمام سلطة التحقيق إعتراف غير قضائى بعكس الاعتراف أمام المحكمة الذى يعتبر اعترافاً قضائياً والقانون يرتب على هذا الإعتراف الأخير أثراً قانونياً بينما لا يرتب هذا الأثر فى الاقرار غير القضائى 000 لذلك يصبح من غير السائغ التسوية فى الحكم بين الحالين 0*

*راجع الدكتور محمود مصطفى -إعتراف المتهم – مجلة الحقوق 1951-العدد الأول 0*

*ونقض 16 أكتوبر 1967-أحكام النقض-س 18-ص 973-رقم 197 0*

*ولا يمكن للمحكمة إجراء الموازنة بين الإعتراف غير القضائى والاعتراف القضائى لأنهما ليسا متساويين 00 والفقه الإسلامى مستقر على أن عدول المتهم عن إقراره يورث الشبهة التى تفقده قوته فى الاثبات فلا يصلح دليلاً 0*

*راجع فتح القدير جـ 4 -ص 118-وشرح الزرقانى على موطأ مالك جـ 4 ص 146 وما بعدها 0*

*وفى النظام الأنجلو أمريكى لا يجيزون للمحكمة الأخذ بالاعتراف الوارد فى التحقيق الابتدائى إذا عدل عنه المتهم أمام المحكمة 0*

*راجع رسالة الدكتوراه د 0 سامى صادق الملا ص 392*

*وما نسب للمتهم الثانى فى تحقيقات النيابة لا يعد اعترافاً وإنما كان وليد الضغط المادى والمعنوى الذى تعرض له المتهم ويمثل الضغط المادى والمعنوى على المتهم الأدلة الآتية : -*

*1- أن المتهم به جروح حديثة أثبتها وكيل النيابة وقت التحقيق معه عبارة عن خدوش وسحجات بالذراع الأيمن من الأمام والخلف وبالكوع وبكف اليد اليمنى من الخارج 00 كما أثبت وكيل النيابة وجود إصابات قديمة عبارة عن جرح بالكف باليد اليسرى وجرح بالعنق من الخلف والإصابات الحديثة تختلف زمناً عن الإصابات القديمة والمنطق يقتضى نسبة الإصابات الحديثة لوقت الضبط والإصابات القديمة حدثت فى وقت سابق على الضبط ومن ثم يكون المتهم الثانى قد وقع عليه اكراه مادى أعدم إرادته وجعلت الإعتراف المنسوب إليه باطلاً 0*

*( راجع ص 27 من تحقيقات النيابة )*

*2- أنه نتيجة لذلك جاءت أقوال المتهم الثانى غير واضحة ومتخاذلة ويناقض بعضها بعضاً فبينما يقرر ص 34 أنه فوجئ بالمتهمة الأولى تطلب منه قتل زوجها فرفض هذه الفكرة من أساسها 00 بل وقد عرضت عليه هذه الفكرة أكثر من مرة فرفض أيضاً 000 نراه بعد ذلك مباشرة يقرر " أن المتهمة الأولى أرسلت له رسالة تريد حضوره يوم الجمعة فذهب إليها وقرر للمحقق لما استفسر منه عن سبب الذهاب فقال أنا كنت بأخذها على قد عقلها " 0*

*وفى ص 35 يتكرر نفس الميزانسيه ( كأنه فيلم معروف نتيجته ) حيث جاء منسوباً للمتهم الثانى فى تحقيقات النيابة رداً على سؤال النيابة بعد صعوده للسلم ودخوله باب الشقة فقالت له المتهمة الأولى" جوزى نايم " فى الأوضه جوه 00 فقلت لها إنتِ عاوزه إيه منى قالت إحنا لازم نقتله ونخلص منه 00 وأنا رفضت وحاولت أخرج من باب الشقة وأنزل 000 !! مسكتنى ألحت على وأنا كنت عاوز أرضيها وخلاص 0*

*وفى ص 36 فى الوقت الذى يصف كيفية دخوله الحجرة ومعه الإيشارب الذى أعطته له المتهمة الأولى وربطَ رجل المجنى عليه 00 قال إن المتهمة الأولى هى اللى قلتلى إعمل كده ؟؟ وما اعرفش ليه وأنا بحبها 0*

*وفى ص 37 وهو يقول أنه ربط رجل المجنى عليه 00 توقظه النيابة بسؤال إيحائى : وهل استيقظ المجنى عليه فيجيب نعم 0*

*لكن الخطير فى هذه الأقوال أن المتهم الثانى وهو يقرر أنه ربط رجليه وقف هو والمتهمة الأولى يتفرجان عليه وهو يصيح ويقول الحقونى ووقف جنب السرير وهما مبسوطان منه 00 ثم حاول الخروج من باب الحجرة هارباً من وجه المجنى عليه المربوط لكنه مسكة وشده راحت دماغه خابطه فى حرف السرير 0 وفى الحالة دى كانت المتهمة الأولى واقفة فوق السرير ومعاها الحبل وقعدت عليه وراحت تخنقه لغاية لما مات 0*

*ثم يقرر ص 38 أنه عمل كده علشان ما يتفضحش.*

*لكن قصة الشراب الملئ بالدماء والثابت فى الأوراق أنه خلعه وحطه فى الكيس الأسود وكأن المجنى عليه لم ينزف دماً إلا على جوربه وحده فقط دون أرضية الحجرة التى صورت الأوراق أن عراكاً نشب فيها ، ودون ملابس المجنى عليه الخالية من التمزقات والدماء ودون أن تتساقط نقطة دم واحده أثناء نقله وهو ملئ بالجروح ونزيف الدم مستمر كما صور مأمور الضبط الذى وصل من وجود بقعة من الدماء أسفله أم أن هذه الدماء كانت محتجبة حتى وضعوها فى مدخل العقار ؟ 0*

*3- أن هذه الأقوال لا تسمى اعترافاً لأن الاعتراف يجب أن يرد بصفة مباشرة وصريحة لكن المتهم عندما قرر أنه معتاد على الذهاب للمتهمة فى منزلها وأنها دعته لقضاء ليلة معها وأنه فوجئ بها تقول له أنها عزمت على قتل زوجها ومحاولته الخروج ثم عدل لما نظرت إليه ووضعته تحت إكراه الحب ثم دخوله للحجرة ثم محاولة الخروج منها لولا المجنى عليه الذى جذبه من ملابسه وحدث بينهما عراك كل هذه الأقوال لا يمكن أن تكون أركان الجريمة فضلاً عن أن العبارات الواردة فى الأقوال تحتمل التأويل 0*

*4- والأقوال المسماة اعترافاً بتحقيقات النيابة تنسب للمتهم أنه سيق إلى الحجرة سوقاً ولما جذبه المجنى عليه من ملابسة لم يجد بداً من الدفاع عن نفسه خوفاً من الفضيحة على حد تعبيرالأقوال الواردة بالتحقيقات ومن ثم يعد ذلك لو صح تسليماً بارتكاب الوصف القانونى للجريمة دون الأفعال المادية المكونة لها والوصف القانونى لا يرد عليه اعتراف.*

*والمتهم الثانى انتزع من بين أهله ليلاً دون أن يعرف إلى أين سيذهب أو ما هو الجرم الذى ارتكبه بواسطة مأمور ضبط قضائى غير مختص ثم قام بحبسه وانتزع منه الإعتراف أثناء الحبس الباطل المتولد عن القبض الباطل وظل المتهم رهين هذا الاعتقال غير المشروع تحت سطوة مأمور الضبط حتى وصل به إلى النيابة العامة بعد تسع ساعات من القبض عليه دون أن يعرف شيئاً أو يتصل بأحد 000 لكن المفارقة العجيبة أن تسأله النيابة العامة عما إذا كان لديه مدافعاً يحضر معه التحقيق أو شهود نفى فيقرر سلباً وهنا لنا وقفه مع هذه العبارة التى تكتب فى محاضر تحقيقات النيابة دون أن يدرى عنها المتهم شيئاً لكنها تولد آثار قانونية خطيرة اكثرها وأبلغها ضرراً ضد المتهم.*

*لكن هذا الأمر رغم أنه يمثل قمة الاكراه المادى إلا أنه أمر يخالف صحيح القانون إذ تنص المادة 376 / 1956 فى شأن تنظيم السجون " بألا يسمح لأحد من رجال الشرطة بالاتصال بالمحبوس إحتياطياً داخل السجن ".*

*فما بالكم والمتهم فى قلب عرين رجال الضبط ( قسم الشرطة ) من أجل ذلك فإننا طلبنا ضم دفاتر أحوال وحدة المباحث لقسم العمرانية ومركز طامية محافظة الفيوم عما إذا كانا المتهمين مسجلين بالقسم من عدمه 000 وفى حالة عدم التسجيل يطلب الدفاع معرفة مكان اعتقالهما خصوصاً وقد قررت والدة المتهمة الأولى / ............ بتحقيقات المحكمة أنها كانت معتقلة مع ابنتها المتهمة الأولى وأنها تنقلت ما بين قسم الهرم وقسم العمرانية وأنها رأت ابنتها وضباط الشرطة يعتدون عليها وقاموا بقص شعرها وأنهم استولوا على مصاغها ومصاغ إبنتها المعتقلتين معها وقدمت للمحكمة فاتورة شراء مصوغات ذهبية قام الزوج المجنى علية بشرائها لها قبل وفاته بإسبوع.*

*ليس هذا فحسب بل إن ضباط المباحث الثلاثة والظاهر أسمائهم فى محضر المعاينة التصويرية كانوا القاسم المشترك فى سبك هذه الجريمة واصطناعها 0*

*6- لكن إذا نظرنا إلى أقوال المتهمة الأولى وقارناها بأقوال المتهم الثانى لوجدنا أن كل منهما خضع لوسائل الإكراه بالوعد والإغراء باعتبار إدخال الروع فى كل منهما أنه شاهد على الآخر والوعد بتخفيف العقاب عليه.*

*ولعل أصدق مثال ما قالته المتهمة الأولى بعد أن انطلى عليها الخداع فى شريط الفيديو المصور:-*

*" أنا معاكم ماشية لآخر المشوار وماشية صح "*

*بما يقطع بتعرضها للحيلة والخداع والإيهام بأن المتهم الأول قد اعترف عليها – هذا خلاف الجو الذى خلقة مأمورى الضبط من نقل المتهمين من مكان إلى مكان دون تسجيلهما فى أى من هذه الأمكنة ودون الإعلان عن مكان حبسهما الاحتياطى ولعل أبلغ مثال أيضاً ما قالته المتهمة الأولى فى محضر المعاينة المصورة من أنها " مش فاكره " فظهر صوت فى الشريط يقول " فكروها 000 فكروها " 0*

*ومن أجل ذلك كان طلبنا المشروع والجوهرى بندب خبير فى الأصوات لإفراغ هذه المحادثات ونسبتها إلى صاحبها إذن هذا الدليل فاقد لسنده ولا يصح الاعتداد به أو الاعتماد عليه فضلاً عن منافاته لمبادئ العدالة وحقوق الانسان.*

*الدليل الثالث : تقرير الطب الشرعى : -*

*وهو قمة المأساة فى هذه القضية ولذلك فإن هناك أسئلة فنية يريد الدفاع استجلاء غموضها وهى :*

*1- هل يجوز أن يموت شخص خنقاً وإحدى شريانية السباتيين الموجودين على جانبى رقبته مفتوح ويستطيع التنفس منه ؟*

*2- وهل يجوز أن تظل جثه فى العراء منذ ساعة وفاتها وحتى ساعة دخولها المستشفى ستة وثلاثين ساعة ثم يأتى تشخيص الطبيب الشرعى بأن الجثة فى دور بداية التيبس الرمى ؟*

*3- وهل يجوز الاعتداد بتقرير يقرر أن الوفاة يجوز أن تحدث طبقاً لروايتين متناقضتين ؟*

*4- وهل يجوز الاعتداد بتقرير يقرر أن عراكاً قد حدث بين المجنى عليه والمتهم فى حين أن بذات التقرير معلومة علمية تقرر أن المجنى عليه وجد فى دمائه نسبة 2.7 فى الالف كحول إثيلى وعلماء الطب الشرعى يقررون أن الوفاة تحدث عندما تبلغ النسبة 3 فى الالف ويقررون أيضاً أنه إذا وجد فى دماء شخص نسبة كحول إثيلى تتراوح ما بين 100 إلى 200 ميللجرام بالمئة فى الدم فيحدث فى جسمه ثقل وترنح فى المشية واكتئاب وقلة نشاط عقلى تنتهى عند المستوى الاعلى من الكحول فى الدم ( 200 ميللجرام بنوم عميق يؤدى إلى غيبوبة قد تنتهى إلى الوفاة ) ؟*

*فما بالكم لو ازدنا على هذه النسبة 0.07 فى المئه لتكون النتيجة أسوأ ؟*

*5- وماذا تقول عن تقرير أثبت أن الطحال والكبد والكليتين جميعهم بحالة سليمة وخالية من أية آثار إصابيه ؟ فى حين أن كبد الشخص المعتاد على شرب الخمر تكون متليفة ؟*

*6- وما القول فى الحقيقة العلمية التى تقرر أن وجود القشرة على السحجات يقطع بوجود فتره حياة تتراوح ما بين ساعتين إلى أربعة وعشرين ساعة 00 ذلك أن المعروف طبياً أن يكون لسحج مغطى بقشرة لينة بعد يوم ولقشرة صلبة بعد ثلاثة أيام ؟ 0*

*7- وما القول فى القاعدة العلمية التى تقرر أن إرتفاع نسبة الكحول الإثيلى فى الدم إلى 80 ملليجرام / 100 سم فإن الشخص يعانى من اضطراب فى الرؤية كما يضطرب رد الفعل الانعكاسى والاستجابة للاحداث فكيف يقبل تقرير طبى شرعى القول بحدوث عراك وتماسك وجذب للمتهم بطريقة لا فكاك منها وبدمه نسبة 270 ملليجرام ؟*

*8- وما القول فيما جاء بالقواعد الطبية من أن إدمان الكحول يجعل الأغشية المبطنة للمعدة ضامرة ويجعل العصب البصرى ضامراً بالإضافة للضعف العضلى فى الأطراف وفقدان القدرة على التحكم فى الأشياء فى حين أن التقرير الطبى يقرر أن العصب البصرى سليم والأغشية المبطنة للمعدة فى حالة سليمة ؟ 0*

*9- وما القول فى تقرير يقرر أن الوفاة تجوز بالروايتين الثابتتين بمحضر تحقيق النيابة العامة للمتهمين رغم أن اقوالهما متضاربة ومتنافرة ففى حين قرر المتهم الثانى أن المتهمة الأولى هى التى قامت بخنق المجنى عليه – تقول المتهمة الأولى أن المتهم الثانى هو الذى جثم على صدره وقام بخنقه ؟ رغم وجود فراع بالجهة اليسرى من الرقبة طوله 4 سم لم يمسه حبل ولم يجرى عليه خنق ؟ 0*

*10 – وما القول فى تقرير طبى شرعى أضاع على العدالة فرصة ذهبية وهو تحديد عمر هذه الإصابات إذا استخدم الميكروسكوب فى فحص الأنسجة وهذا الفحص بسيط ولا يتطلب إمكانيات عالية خصوصاً إذا علمنا أن الطبيب الشرعى قام بفحص هذه الإصابات وحدد وجود انسكابات دموية مقابلها بما يعنى ( علمياً ) عدم تطابق توقيت واقعة الخنق مع توقيت حدوث هذه السحجات ؟*

*11- وما القول فى تقرير يقرر أن الوفاة تجوز حدوثها من رواية المتهمين معاً حيث كان الخنق من الخلف حسب رواية المتهم الثانى ومن الأمام حسب رواية المتهمة الأولى حيث يكون من المستحيل الوفاة بمثل هاتين الصورتين المنسوبتين للمتهمين.*

*12- وما القول فى تقرير يقرر أن الوفاة تحدث من رواية المتهمين وهو قد أثبت فى صلب تقريره أنه يوجد مسافة بين التقاء الحبلين على جانب الرقبة الأيسر مكان الشريان السباتى الأيسر ؟ 0*

*13- ثم كيف يقرر التقرير الطبى الشرعى بحدوث التماسك والعراك بين المجنى عليه والمتهم الثانى فى وقت كان المجنى عليه فى مثل الحالة الموصوفة من وجودة فى حالة غيبوبة فضلاً عن وجود الظلام فى الحجرة.*

*وإذا كان هذا هو قول علم الطب الشرعى فى المسألة فهل يجوز مخالفة ما قال به التقرير الفنى البحت وما الحل إذا تعارض تقريران فى مسألة علمية فى قضية معروضة على القضاء الحل يتمثل فى أنه فى هذه الحالة تستجلى المحكمة الأمر بالاستعانة بغيرهم من أهل الخبرة لكون التقريرين من المسائل الفنية البحتة التى لا يصح للمحكمة أن تحل نفسها محل الخبير فيها 0*

*راجع حكم نقض 26 يونية 1967-أحكام النقض-س 18-ص 887 -رقم 177-منشور فىكتاب شرح القواعد العامة للإجراءات الجنائية للدكتور/ عبد الرؤوف مهدى-ص 1374 ( فى الحاشية ) رقم 40.*

*كما قضى بأنه لا يسوغ للمحكمة أن تستند إلى أقوال الشهود فى اطراح الرأى الفنى الذى أبداه الأطباء الشرعيين 0*

*نقض 2 نوفمبر 1965-مجموعة الأحكام-س 16-ص 808-رقم 153*

*نقض 2 يناير 1951-مجموعة الأحكام-طعن رقم 1917*

*وقضت محكمة النقض :-*

*بأنه إذا كان المسلم به أن المحكمة تملك أن تأخذ برأى الخبير أو تطرحه ، إلا أنها لا تملك أن تفنده من نفسها بل يتعين عليها أن تندب خبيراً آخر تستند إليه فى تفنيد رأيه الفنى إذ من المقرر أنه متى واجهت المحكمة مسألة فنية بحتة كان عليها أن تتخذ ما تراه من وسائل لتحقيقها بلوغاً إلى غاية الأمر فيها ، وأنه متى تعرضت لرأى الخبير الفنى فإنه يتعين عليها أن تستند فى تفنيده إلى أسباب فنية تحمله وهى لا تستطيع أن تحل نفسها محل الخبير فى ذلك0*

*نقض 8 يناير 1968-أحكام النقض-س 19-ص 33-رقم 6-طعن رقم 1934 لسنة 37 ق*

*إذن محكمة الموضوع ليست هى الخبير الأعلى فى المسائل الفنية البحتة 000 ومن أجل ذلك طلب الدفاع بلجنة خبراء مرجحة تفك هذا التعارض وذلك الاختلاف وتجيب على الاسئلة الثلاث عشر المعروضة فى هذه المذكرة برأى علمى بحت وصولاً لغاية الأمر فى القضية خصوصاً إذا كانت هذه المسائل جوهرية تؤثر على الدعوى سلباً وإيجاباً 000 ولذلك فنحن نصمم على هذا الطلب.*

*الدليل الرابع : الشاهد الثانى /.................... ص 59:*

*نُسب لهذا الشاهد فى تحقيقات النيابة أن شخصاً أتى له وهو فى محله الكائن .... شارع عبد العزيز قسم الموسكى ومعه موبايل وعاوز يبيعه فاشتراه منه بمبلغ 350 جنيه وبعد يومين لقى ضباط سألوه على التليفون وكان معاهم نفس الشخص الذى باع له التليفون وسألوه عما إذا كان اشترى التليفون من هذا الشخص فأجابهم بالإيجاب 00 فأخذوا التليفون وأخذوا الشاهد معهم إلى قسم العمرانية. طلب المتهم سماع هذا الشاهد أمام المحكمة فاستدعته المحكمة للشهادة بجلسة 24/6/2004 لجلسة 17/10/2004 والذى لم يحضر بتلك الجلسة وبجلسة 20/10/2004 قررت المحكمة استدعاء هذا الشاهد وكلفت النيابة العامة بإعلانه على محل عملة الكائن بفاترينة بسنتر ...... الكائن .. شارع عبد العزيز دائرة قسم الموسكى وذلك لجلسة 24/11/2004 ولم ويحضر وبتلك الجلسة أجلت المحكمة الدعوى لإعلان الشاهد الثانى لجلسة 2/12/2004 ثم تأجلت الدعوى لجلسة 19/12/2004 لتنفيذ الطلبات التى لم تنفذ حتى الآن. وبهذه الجلسة الأخيرة تأجلت الدعوى لجلسة 21/2/2005 لتنفيذ الطلبات السابقة قررت المحكمة تأجيل الدعوى لجلسة 24/2/2005 للمرافعة دون تحقيق الطلبات التى طلبها الدفاع والتى سبق واستجابت لها المحكمة وتعلق بها حق للمتهم الثانى ودون سماع شاهد الاثبات الثانى والذى أعلنته النيابة مرتين :-*

*الأولى على محل عملة ولم يستدل على وجوده بمحل العمل الكائن 34 شارع عبد العزيز والثانية أعلنته على محل إقامته الثابت بأقواله فى محضر تحقيقات النيابة ولم يستدل أيضاً على وجوده بمحل إقامته سالف البيان 0*

*إذن هذا الدليل دليل وهمى اصطنعه رجل الضبط لخدمة استدلالاته ثم بعد ذلك تاه فى الزحام لا يعلم أمره إلا الله ولذلك فإنه لا يعتد به كدليل إثبات معتبر 0*

*ومن ناحية ثانية فإن شاهد الإثبات الأول وقد قرر فى تحقيقات النيابة ص 72 أنه اصطحب المتهم الثانى إلى مكان بيع الهاتف المحمول وهو عبارة عن فاترينة بسنتر الصالحين بالعقار 36 شارع عبد العزيز الموسكى وأن المتهم الثانى أشار له على الشخص الذى قام بشراء الهاتف المحمول وتبين أنه يدعى أحمد لطفى صابر حسين ( الشاهد الثانى ) وقام ضابط المباحث بمواجهتهما وقررا له صحة بيع الهاتف المحمول 0*

*بينما فى تحقيقات المحكمة ينكر ضابط المباحث ما سبق وأن قرره أمام النيابة فتسأله المحكمة :*

*س - ص 5 : من الذى رافق المتهم الثانى من الضباط لإرشاده عن مكان بيع الموبايل.*

*جـ - لا أتذكر لأن فريق البحث به أكثر من عشرين ضابطاً وممكن توجيه أى ضابط منهم.*

*س - من الذى ناقش شاهد الإثبات الثانى أحمد لطفى صابر.*

*جـ - مش متذكر.*

*س – هل توجهت بنفسك مع المتهم الثانى للإرشاد عن مكان بيع الموبايل.*

*جـ - أنا مش متذكر.*

*هذا هو الشاهد الثانى الذى ألقى عليه مأمور الضبط ظلالاً من الشك بنفيه مرافقته المتهم الثانى لمحل هذا الشاهد الأمر يوهن من قوة هذا الدليل وينفيه.*


*رابع عشر : عدم الاطمئنان لاقوال الشاهدين / ................ ، و............ الطبيبين الشرعيين لتناقضها مع الحقائق العلمية الثابتة وعدم جواز الأخذ بها كدليل أو الاستناد إليها ضد المتهمين لعدم صحتها وتهاترها وذلك على أوجه :*

*الوجه الأول : يقرر الطبيب الشرعى / ................. أن وجود 7ر2 فى الألف كحول اثيلى فى جسم المجنى عليه ليس لها علاقة بإحداث الوفاة.*

*راجع ابتداءاً من السطر 15 ص 16 من تحقيقات المحكمة .*

*لكنه فى نفس الصفحة ، وفى الاجابة على ذات السؤال يقرر ان النسبة المميتة إذا وجد فى جسم الانسان الكحول الاثيلى بنسبة 3 فى الالف 00 وأنه من المعروف أن سد المسالك الهوائية وما يحدثه من تثبيط للمراكز الحيوية كما تحدثه نسبة الكحول والمشكوك فى تأثيرها على المتوفى .*

*وفى صفحة (16) يقرر " انه عندما يصل الكحول للدم يعطى تأثيرها وهذا ما نبحث عنه فى الصفة التشريحية عن نسبة الكحول فى الدم وإحداثه للسمية الشديدة التى قد تصل للمراكز الحيوية وحدوث اختناق داخلى ناتج لتثبيط المراكز الحيوية 00 أما الحالة التى نحن بصددها فالثابت وجود الإصابة بالعنق والتى أدت لسد المسالك من الخارج والتى تحدث هبوط احتقانى وقد يتشابه ذلك مع ما يحدثه الكحول الاثيلى من تثبيط المراكز الحيوية .*

*ومن هنا تكون شهادة الشاهد قد أكدت على أمور علمية هى :*

*أ‌- أن الخنق بسد المسالك من الخارج يتشابه مع الخنق من الداخل الذى يحدثه الكحول الاثيلى .*

*ب - أن النسبة المميتة فى جسم الإنسان من الكحول الاثيلى هى نسبة 3 فى الالف .*

*جـ - أن الغاية من إجراء الصفة التشريحية هو البحث عن نسبة الكحول فى الدم لأنه عندما يصل الكحول للدم يعطى تأثيره فوراً .*

*لكن الطبيب الشرعى لم يقل لنا كيف استخلص فى تقريره إلى ان وجود الكحول الاثيلى فى جسم المجنى عليه بنسبة 7ر2 في الالف ليس لها علاقة بإحداث الوفاة وما هى الأسانيد التى ارتكز عليها للوصول لتلك النتيجة رغم إقراره فى ص 15 أن وجود هذه النسبة فى دم المجنى عليه مشكوك في تأثيرها على المتوفى .*

*الوجه الثانى : يقرر الطبيب الشرعى / ............... رداً على سؤال المدعى المدنى ص 17 عما إذا كان قد ظهر من تشريح الجثة أى مظاهر علمية تفيد تسمم كحولى فيجيب :*

*بأنه عندما يحدث سمية بالجسم وتنتهى بالوفاة فانها تكون نتيجة لضغط المراكز الحيوية وحدوث هبوط احتقانى تظهر علاماته فى الصفة التشريحية فى صورة :*

*1- دكانه الرسوب الدموى .*

*2- الزرقة السينوزيه في الأطراف .*

*3- سيولة ودكانه الدم .*

*4- الاحتقان الحشوى العام .*

*وأن هذه الاعراض تظهر نتيجة تثبيط المراكز الحيوية .*

*وبالنظر للتقرير الطبى الشرعى وتحت عنوان الصفة التشريحية نجد التشخيص الاتى :*

*1- احتقان بالمخ ووجود أوزيما به.*

*2- القصبة الهوائية غشاؤها المخاطى محتقن.*

*3- الرئتين محتقنتين احتقان شديد .*

*4- وجود بطش أثيروميه على الجدار الداخلى للأورطى .*

*5- وقد تبين له وجود احتقان حشوىعام .*

*6- وتبين له وجود سيولة ودكانه بالدم .*

*ومع تشابه الأعراض التى ذكرها بتحقيقات المحكمة مع الأعراض التى اثبتها فى التقرير الطبى الشرعى إلا أننا نراه يلوى تلك الحقيقة العلمية ويستخلص عكسها فيقرر بأن إصابة العنق هى السبب المباشر فى الوفاة 00 ولم يذكر الأسباب التى جعلته يعتنق تلك النتيجة ولا الأسانيد العلمية المؤيدة لوجهة نظره .*

*الوجه الثالث : أن الطب الشرعى ص 22 حاول الهروب من السؤال الهام عن تعليله بما ورد بتقرير الطبيب الشرعى بأن الحز الموجود على رقبة المجنى عليه غير كامل الاستدارة 00 فقال " أنا سبق الاجابة على هذا السؤال".*

*ولما كان فى الإجابة على هذا السؤال هو بيان كيفية وفاة المجنى عليه خصوصاً وأن الفراغ المتروك على يسار الرقبة بمقدار أربعة سنتيمترات هو فى مواجهة الشريان السباتى الأيسر الذى يغذى الجسم بالهواء مع الشريان السباتى الأيمن وأنه يستحيل علمياً تصور أن يموت الشخص بالخنق من الخارج وإحدى شريانيه السباتيين حر طليق يمد جسمه بالهواء حتى ولو كان الشريان الأخر مسدوداً .*

*لكن الطبيب الشرعى هرب من السؤال بقوله أنه أجاب عليه فى ردوده السابقة بما يدل على أن هذا الطبيب لم يتوخ الأمانة العلمية ويجيب عليه العلم فيقول :*

*أنه فى حالة الخنق بالحبل لا يكون سبب الوفاة هو انسداد المسالك الهوائية حيث أنها لا تغلق تماماً فى حالة الخنق بالحبل واما تعزى الوفاة إلى انقطاع الأكسجين عن المخ نتيجة لانسداد الشرايين السباتية على جانبى الرقبة .*

*راجع Di Moio and Dana, 1998.*

*وبالبحث عن إجابته السابقة على هذا السؤال وجدناها ص 18 حيث يقول رداً على سؤال " بماذا تفسر عدم استكمال الحز دائرياً رغم أن الجسم المستخدم فى الخنق هو حبل لين فأجاب: بأن ذلك يتوقف على فعل الجانى بمعنى أنه يمكن أن يقوم الجانى بلف الحبل حول رقبة المجنى عليه بشكل غير كامل ويؤدى إلى الضغط على المسالك الهوائية بمعنى أنه ليس من الضرورى أن يكون لف الحبل حول الرقبة كاملاً .*

*وهذا الرد من الشاهد يمثل أقصى حالات الاستخفاف بالعدالة ومخالفة قواعد المنطق والاستدلال السليم إذ كيف يكون لف الحبل غير كاملاً يؤدى لوفاة المجنى عليه ؟*

*الوجه الرابع : أن هذا الطبيب الشرعى لم يخالف الأصول العلمية فحسب بل خالف ايضاً قواعد المنطق والاستدلال السليم بما يمثل استخفافاً لا مثيل له بالعدالة حين يسأله الدفاع/ هل تقطع بإدمان شخص عندما تجرى الصفة التشريحية 00 فيجيب سلباً / لا ص 18.*

*لكن العلم يرد عليه بما يدمغه فيقول:*

*أن الكحول الإثيلى من أهم الكحوليات من حيث التأثير العام ، فهو المكون المشترك فى كافة أنواع الخمور والمشروبات الكحولية وهو المسئول عن الاثر السمى الناتج عن تعاطى هذه المشروبات . ومن أخطر أعراض التسمم بهذا الغاز حدوث وذمه دماغيه وازدياد الضغط الدماغى التى تعانى من النقص الحاد فى الأكسجين .*

*وبارتفاع نسبة الكحول فى دم الإنسان إلى مستوى 100 ميللجرام من الكحول فى المئة تظهر على الشخص علامات احتقان الوجه وازدياد سرعة ضربات القلب وإحساس متزايد بفقدان السيطرة يتجلى على شكل هياج وتخاطب صاخب ، وفى هذه الحالة يكون المتعاطى ميالاً للشجار لأتفه الأسباب أو مرحاً بصورة غير طبيعية أو ميالاً للمزاج الثقيل ، كما قد يكون فى بعض الأحيان شديد الاكتئاب حسب شخصية الفرد .*

*ويتبع هذه المرحلة ( عند مستوى كحول يتراوح ما بين 100-200 ميللجرام بالمئة فى الدم ) مرحلة يظهر فيها بوضوح عدم تناسق الحركة وثقل واختلاط الحديث وترنح بالمشية واكتئاب وقلة النشاط العقلى تنتهى عند المستوى الأعلى من الكحول بالدم بنوم عميق يؤدى إلى غيبوبة قد تنتهى بالوفاة .*

*والكحول مادة سامة ، ويجب أن ينظر إليه على هذا الأساس ، وينشأ عن تعاطى كميات كبيرة من الكحول على مدد طويلة حالة تسمم مزمن تتضمن تدمير الأعضاء الحيوية للجسم حيث يؤثر على الجهاز الهضمى بإحداث قرحات فى المعدة والاثنى عشر كما يدمر الكحول الخلايا المسئولة عن حمض الهيدروكلوريك بجدار المعدة كما يسبب التهاباً مزمناً بالبنكرياس 00 كما يؤثر الكحول على الكبد حيث يسبب تليفاً مصحوباً بتنكس دهنى فى خلاياه مما يعرف باسم التليف الكحولى للكبد كما يؤدى لاختلالات عقلية شديدة وانحلال مطرد ودائم بالدماغ والأعصاب الطرفية المحيطة كما تتلف الوظائف العقلية كالذاكرة والقدرة على الحكم والتعلم .*

*لكنه واستمراراً لجهله وعناده ومكابرته يعاود الدفاع سؤاله ص 25 / هل تستطيع فى الحالة الماثلة فى هذه الدعوى تحديداً الإقرار عما إذا كان المجنى عليه مدمن من عدمه 00 فيجيب ص 26 / لا 00 هذا هو المستوى الذى وصل إليه علم الطبيب الشرعى المعاون .*

*الوجه الخامس : أن الشئ المحزن والمخزى معاً أن هذا الشاهد يقرر فى إجابته السابقة حول عدم استدارة الحبل حول رقبة المجنى عليه " أن ذلك يتوقف على فعل الجانى بمعنى أنه ليس من الضرورى أن يكون لف الحبل حول الرقبة كاملاً " ص 18.*

*وقام بتفسير هذه العبارة ص 22 بقوله أن لف الحبل حول العنق قد يكون كاملاً وقد يكون غير كامل. وفى الحالة المعروضة كان لف الحبل حول الرقبة غير كامل 00 لكنه لم يذكر الكيفية التى يكون فيها الحبل غير كامل الاستدارة حول رقبة المجنى عليه ومع ذلك يحدث الخنق بهذه الوسيلة 00 وما هى الأسانيد العلمية التى يستند إليها إما أن يقول ذلك إجمالاً وبطريقة عامة ومجملة فإن ذلك ما يناهض القواعد العلمية التى تستند إلى نتائج مستقاة من مقدمات صحيحة.*

*ولعل ما يفسر تهاتر الشاهد هو قوله أن الحبل غير كامل الاستدارة وأنه مع ذلك يحدث عملية الخنق دون ذكر الأسباب أو المبررات التى تؤيد ما يدعيه علمياً .*

*الوجه السادس : أن قمة المأساة فى إجابة هذا الشاهد حينما سأله الدفاع ص 18: هل تقطع بإدمان الشخص عندما تجرى الصفة التشريحية عليه فيجيب سلباً بقوله / لا .*

*وص 25 يسأله الدفاع / هل تتأثر جثة المجنى عليه بإدمانه الكحول أو المخدرات*
*فيجيب/ أيوة تختلف نسبة التأثر طبقاً لما إذا كان الشخص متعاطى الكحول او غير متعاطى قبل وفاته .*

*وهذا التهاتر يفسر حقيقة جهل الشاهد بأصول وقواعد علم الطب الشرعى كما يفسر منع لوائح الطب الشرعى من فى مثل درجته من إجراء الصفة التشريحية وحده ويرتب على انفراده بعمل الصفة التشريحية البطلان .*

*الوجه السابع : كما يفسر جهل الشاهد برده على سؤال الدفاع عما إذا كانت عملية التمثيل الغذائى تتوقف فور وفاة الشخص أم تظل المعدة تقوم بهضم الطعام فترة من الزمن بعد وفاته 00 فيجيب بأن عملية التمثيل الغذائى تتوقف بوفاة المجنى عليه ويقول علم الطب الشرعى فى هذه المسألة :*

*أنه إذا فحصت المواد الغذائية التى تحتويها معدة المتوفى أمكن معرفة الوقت الذى حصلت فيه الوفاة ، لأنه عرف عن المعدة أنها تستمر فى عملية الهضم لمدة 24 ساعة بعد الوفاة . فإذا حدثت الوفاة بعد الأكل مباشرة كانت عملية الهضم خفيفة جداً . وإذا كانت كمية الأكل بالمعدة قليلة فإن ذلك يدل على أن الشخص توفى بزمن ليس بالطويل ولا بالقصير فمعدة الإنسان الحى تفرغ من الطعام من ساعتين إلى ست ساعات وتدل المعدة الخالية على ان الوفاة حدثت من ساعتين إلى ست ساعات .*

*راجع الطب الشرعى للمستشار / معوض عبد التواب ودكتور/ سينوت حبيب دوس الأستاذ بالمركز القومى للبحوث – طبعة 1987 – ص 360.*

*وهذا يجرنا إلى أمر هام فالطبيب الشرعى يقرر أن المعدة بها طعام فى دور الهضم ميز منه الطماطم والارز 00 وهذا يعنى أن القتل حدث بعد تناوله الطعام مباشرة 00 وهنا أيضاً يتصادم علم الطب الشرعى بالاعترافات المنسوبة للمتهمين اللذين قالا أن المتهم الثانى ظل واقفاً من الساعة الواحدة وحتى الساعة الرابعة صباح السبت 3/1 في الشارع ومن الرابعة ظلا فى الشقة ساعة إلا ربع يعنى الخامسة إلا ربع حيث كان المجنى عليه نائماً قبل ذلك بأربع ساعات ( يعنى من الواحدة ) والمعدة بها أرز وطماطم فى دور الهضم والعلم يقول أن المعدة تفرغ من الطعام من ساعتين إلى ست ساعات .*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*الوجه الثامن : النيابة العامة فى مذكرتها وبعد أن وعت تناقض التصوير الوارد بالأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمة الأولى مع الأقوال المنسوبة للمتهم الثانى فى تحقيقات النيابة أرادت استيضاح النقاط الفنية الأتيه :*

*1- تاريخ حدوث الإصابات بالمجنى عليه .*

*2- كيفية سبب وتاريخ حدوثها .*

*3- الأداة المستخدمة فى إحداثها .*

*4- بيان موقف الضارب من المضروب بعداً ومستوى واتجاهاً .*

*5- عما إذا كانت إصابة المجنى عليه تحدث وفق التصوير الوارد على لسان المتهم الثانى ، أو تحدث وفق ما جاء على لسان المتهمة الأولى .*

*ورغم أن الشاهد أورد هذه البيانات فى صلب تقريره إلا أنه لم يرد على هذه النقاط الفنية 00 بل وصل لقمة التهاتر حين قرر فى التقرير الطبى أن الوفاة تحدث وفقاً لأى من التصويرين الواردين على لسان كل من المتهمين رغم تناقضهما .*

*ونأتي لقمة التهاتر ص 26 فى أقواله أمام المحكمة وفى رده على لسان الدفاع عما إذا كان يجوز قولك أن الواقعة جائزة الحدوث وفق أى من التصويرين الواردين بمذكرة النيابة فيجيب / لا يمكن الترجيح بأى من الروايتين بترجيح أى منهما على الآخر وأن ذلك ما هو ثابت بالتقرير .*

*وبذلك يقرر الشاهد أن عبارة " أن الواقعة جائزة الحدوث وفق أى من الروايتين ولا يمكن ترجيح أى منهما على الآخر " 00 تماثل العبارة الواردة على لسانه فى تحقيقات المحكمة " لا يمكن الترجيح بأى من الروايتين 00 بترجيح أى منهما على الآخر " .*

*لكن الشاهد فى تقريره أهدر ذكر الأداة المستخدمة 00 وبيان موقف الضارب من المضروب.*

*الوجه التاسع : ثم تأتى إجابة كبير الأطباء الشرعيين لتفضح إجابات سلفه الذى قرر أن الواقعة تحدث وفق أى من التصويرين الواردين بأقوال المتهمين والتى قالت أولها أن إصابة الرأس نتجت عن القذف بمكواة والثانى قال أن إصابة الرأس نتجت عن الخبط بعامود السرير .*

*يأتى الطبيب الأول ليقرر ص 19 بأنه لو كان الجرح قد حدث من المكواة فذلك يكون مش بطريق قذف المكواة على رأس المجنى عليه ولابد أن يكون الضارب ممسك بها لأن عملية قذف المكواة تعطى إصابة فى اكثر من موضع ولما تتثبت فى اليد تعطى إصابة واحدة .*

*وأضاف أن المقصود بوصف الجرح أنه تاجى أنه يأخذ شكل القوس ففى الحالتين القذف بالمكواة أو الاصطدام بالسرير يعطى شكل القوس كما يمكن أن تعطى شكل المستقيم ولا يمكن تحديد أى من الضربتين أحدثت الجرح .*

*لكن الأدهى من ذلك وأمر أنه وقد حدد بأن النسبة المميتة فى دم الإنسان هى 3 فى الألف ص 29 يأتى فى ص 30 فيقرر أنه بالنسبة للمدمن فقد تصل نسبة الكحول إلى 6 فى الألف ولا يموت .*

*والأغرب من ذلك قوله أنه لا دخل للكحول فى إحداث الوفاة أو الإسراع فيها استناداً لعدم وجود مظاهر لذلك وظهور العلامات التشريحية الأكيدة والمؤكدة لاسفكسيا الخنق بالحبل على العنق .*

*رغم قول سابقة ص 16 من تحقيقات المحكمة بأن الأعراض التى تنتج عن وجود نسبة مميتة من الكحول الاثيلى تتشابه مع الأعراض التى تنتج من القتل خنقاً بالحبل فيقول " أما الحالة التى نحن بصددها فالثابت وجود الإصابة بالعنق والتى أدت لسد المسالك من الخارج والتى تحدث هبوط اختناقى قد يتشابه مع ما يحدثه الكحول الاثيلى من تثبيط المراكز الحيوية .*

*الوجه العاشر : ص 37 يقرر الطبيب الشرعى الأول أن حدوث إصابة فى ميت لا تكون مصحوبة بأى نزيف أو انسكابات .*

*وفى ذات الصفحة يقرر رداً على سؤال الدفاع / بأنه فى حالة وفاة المجنى عليه فى عملية الخنق إلا يكون الدم فى حالة سيولة ؟ فيقرر/ نعم وهو ما اثبته الطب الشرعى0*

*فإذا اثبت العلم ان الميت المتواجد في دمائه الكحول الاثيلى يكون الدم فيه في حالة سيولة 00 فان هذا يعنى بجلاء فساد قول الطبيب الشرعى ورئيسه حينما قالا*
*أن جميع الاصابات حيوية لوجود انسكابات دموية.*

*راجع اقوال الطبيب الشرعي ص 14راجع اقوال كبير الاطباء ص 29*

*الوجه الحادى عشر : جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى تحت البند (6): ان تاريخ الوفاة معاصر لتاريخ 3/1/2004.*

*وسأل الدفاع كبير الأطباء الشرعيين ص 34 "أن تقرير الصفة التشريحية جاء به أن الجثة فى بداية التيبس الرمى المتداخل مع عوامل الحفظ فى الثلاجة فهل تستطيع تحديد زمن الوفاة؟.*

*وجاء رد كبير الأطباء : بأن التيبس حالة كيميائية فى الخلية وأن التيبس بالبرودة بفعل الثلاجة ينتج تجميد السوائل بالجسم . وإذا تداخل الاثنين مع بعضهما تعذر تحديد الزمن الذى مضى على حدوث الوفاة لأن ذلك الزمن يقدر مع التغيرات الرمية . والثلاجة من العوامل التى تعمل على بطئه تكاد تصل إلى إيقاف ظهوره وبالتالى يختفى ويتعذر الوقوف بالضبط على ميعاد التيبس فى تقدير الزمن الذى مضى على حدوث الوفاة . غاية ما فى الأمر أن التعفن لم يظهر بعد . وقد يكون عدم ظهوره حفظ الجثة فى الثلاجة الأمر الذى ننتهى إليه فى مثل حالة المجنى عليه موضوع هذه القضية بتعذر تحديد الزمن الذى يكون قد مضى على وفاته وهو المفروض ذكره فى مثل هذه الحالات أفضل من عبارة "وتاريخ الوفاة معاصر لتاريخ 3/1 " الذى أوردها تقرير الطب الشرعى .*

*وزيادة فى التوريط سأل الدفاع : هل كلمة "معاصره" تترادف مع عبارة تعذر تحديد الزمن الذى مر على الوفاة 00؟ فيجيب :*

*كلمة معاصرة التى أوردها الطبيب الشرعى لأنه لم يتبين له ما ينفى تلك المعاصرة إلا أن من انهيت إليه في تقدير تحديد زمن الوفاة فهو اصطلاح أدق ومبنى على قاعدة علمية .*

*فإذا كانت القاعدة العلمية في علم الطب الشرعى تعتمد لتعيين وقت الوفاة علامات هى :*

*1- الزرقة الرمية تظهر بعد ساعة من الوفاة . ويكتمل لونها بعد 6 ساعات.*

*2- التيبس الرمى يبدأ في الظهور بعد ساعتين. ثم يضطرد التيبس بالوجه والعنق في ساعتين ثم بالصدر والكتفين فى ساعتين والبطن وبقية الجزع فى ساعتين بحيث يكتمل فى عموم الجسم من عشرة الى اثنى عشر ساعة .*

*3- ثم يبتدئ التيبس في الزوال بعد 12 ساعة من الوفاة فيزول عن الوجه والعنق بعد 14 ساعة ثم عن الصدر والكتفين بعد 16 ساعة ثم عن الجزع كاملا بعد 18 ساعة وبالأطراف الأربعة من 20 إلى 24 ساعة.*

*راجع الطب الشرعى للدكاترة/ يحيى شريف عميد كلية الطب جامعة عين شمس ، محمد عبد العزيز سيف النصر مدير عام القومسيونات الطبية ، عدلى مشالى عضو القومسيون الطبى العام ومدرس الطب الشرعى بكلية الشرطة ، الطبعة الاولى ص 1958 – ص 312.*

*وكانت الأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين تقرر أن الوفاة حدثت قبل الخامسة صباح يوم 3/1/2004 وأن وكيل النيابة قام بمعاينة الجثة فى موضع الحادث فى تمام الساعة الثانية مساء يوم 3/1/2004 00 وبعد المعاينة أمر سيادته بندب أحد الأطباء الشرعيين لتشريح الجثة لبيان تاريخ حدوث الحادث 00 كما أمر بندب أحد خبراء الأدلة الجنائية للانتقال لمكان الحادث لفحصه ومعاينته والتقاط صور فوتوغرافية لجثة المجنى عليه من كافة المواقع والاتجاهات 00 ثم العودة لسراى النيابة.*

*راجع ص 83 ، 84 من اوراق الدعوى .*

*وبعد انتهاء السيد الأستاذ وكيل النيابة من المعاينة قفل راجعا الى سراى النيابة فى تمام الساعة ( 5 ) الخامسة مساءاً وأثبت فى محضره المفتوح بعد رجوعه من المعاينة حيث قال:*

*حيث عدنا إلى سراى النيابة بعد أن قمنا بإجراء المعاينة ومناظرة جثة المجنى عليه 000 الخ"*

*راجع ص 18 من أوراق الدعوى.*

*قامت النيابة العامة بإخطار الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة لطلب انتداب أحد خبراء المعمل الجنائى لمعاينة مكان وجثة المجنى عليه بناء على قرار النيابة فى هذا الشأن 00 ثم قامت الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة بمخاطبة إدارة تحقيق الأدلة الجنائية لإرسال أحد خبراء المعمل الجنائى للانتقال ومعاينة مكان الحادث وجثة المجنى عليه .*

*ثم قامت ادارة المعمل الجنائى بإرسال الخبير مقدم / .......... والرائد/ ........... حيث قاما بفحص المكان وجثة المجنى عليه .*

*راجع ص 102 من اوراق الدعوى.*

*وهذا يعنى أنه حتى الساعة الخامسة مساء يوم 3/1/2004 كانت الجثة فى موقع الحادث ولم تنتقل بعد الى مستشفى أم المصريين 00 لأن المساحة الزمنية ما بين صدور قرار النيابة بانتداب خبير لمعاينة الجثة فى الساعة 30ر2 مساءاً وما بين عودة وكيل النيابة لسراى النيابة بعد المعاينة كان اتصال النيابة بالمباحث ، واتصال المباحث بإدارة المعمل الجنائى ثم انتقال خبراء المعمل الى مكان الحادث .*

*ولو كان خبراء المعمل الجنائى قد أثبتوا ساعة حضورهم للمعاينة لأغنانا عن الافتراض 00 لكن المتهم أصر على تحديد ساعة نقل الجثة الى مستشفى أم المصرين وطلب من المحكمة التصريح له بمخاطبة مستشفى أم المصرين لتحديد ساعة دخول الجثة للمستشفى وتحديد ساعة دخولها للثلاجة لنقطع الشك باليقين وجاء خطاب المستشفى مخيباً للآمال 00 إذ جاء دون تحديد لساعتى دخول الجثة للمستشفى ودخولها لثلاجة المستشفى 00 حيث كلفت المحكمة النيابة العامة بإحضار هذا البيان 00 ومازال الطلب رهن التنفيذ حتى الآن والمتهم يصر على تنفيذه لإزالة الغموض حول عدد الساعات التى مكثت فيه الجثة فى موقع الحادث قبل دخولها الثلاجة حتى تظهر الحقيقة ويزهق الباطل.*

*لكن القدر المؤكد لمكوث الجثة في مكان الحادث طبقا لتسلسل الأحداث بالوصف سالف البيان هو من الساعة 4 الرابعة قبل فجر يوم 3/1/2004 وحتى الساعة ( 5 ) الخامسة مساء ذات اليوم يعنى = 13 ساعة.*

*فإذا طبقنا ذلك على المعايير العلمية الثابتة بعلم الطب الشرعى فإننا نقرر أن الجثة تكون في بداية زوال التيبس الرمى وليست فى بداية ظهور التيبس الرمى 00 والفرق شاسع بين التعبيرين 00 مما يظهر جهل الطبيب الذي أجرى الصفة التشريحية.*

*وإذا كنا نعذر الطبيب لجهله فكبير الأطباء لا يمكن أن يعذر بجهله حيث أن ما قرره بتحقيقات المحكمة فضلاً عن هدمه لتقرير الصفة التشريحية فيما يخص تاريخ حدوث الواقعة ، والتغيرات الرمية التى حدثت بجسم المجنى عليه 00 إلا أن قوله بتعذر معرفة ساعة الوفاة وعلل ذلك بوجود الجثة بالثلاجة هو عار على علم الطب الشرعى ورجاله 00 إلا أن قمة العار تتجلى فى قوله بتحقيقات المحكمة بعد ان سقط بقوله أن الطبيب الشرعى الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية قد أخطأ حين قام بتحديد ساعة الوفاة بقوله أن تاريخ الوفاة معاصر لتاريخ 3/1/2004 00 فلما حاول إصلاح فساد ما قال نطق كفراً إذ قرر رداً على سؤال الدفاع عما إذا كانت كلمة معاصرة مترادفة مع عبارة عدم معرفة زمن الوفاة فى الحالة الماثلة فقال :*

*كلمة معاصرة التى أوردها الطبيب الشرعى لأنه لم يتبين له ما ينفى تلك المعاصرة.*

*"هل فهم أحد شيئاً من هذه العبارة " ؟ .*

*ولذلك فإن التقرير الطبى الشرعى قد أهدره السيد/ كبير الأطباء الشرعيين وأصبح لغواً من القول لا يساوى حتى ثمن المداد المكتوب به بما يدمغه بالبطلان.*


*خامس عشر : الدفع بانعدام علاقة السببية بين الفعل المنسوب للمتهمين وبين وفاة المجنى عليه :*

*الثابت من تقرير المعمل الكيميائى أنه " عثر بدم المجنى عليه على الكحول الأثيلى والذى قدرت نسبته بنحو 2.7 % 00 وقد أشار تقرير الطب الشرعى إلى تلك الحقيقة وهى أن دماء المجنى عليه بها نسبة 2.7 % من الكحول الأثيلى السام وهو ما يشير إلى كون المذكور كان فى حالة سكر ( راجع ص 95 ، 96 من الأوراق ، 97 ) 0*

*وأثبت علماء الطب الشرعى أن الكحول الأثيلى من أهم الكحوليات من حيث التأثير السام ، فهو المكون المشترك فى كافة أنواع الخمور والمشروبات الكحولية 0 وهو المسئول عن الأثر السمى الناجم عن تعاطى هذه المشروبات.*

*ومن الناحية الطبية الشرعية فإن تأثير الكحول على الدماغ هو المهم من الوجهة العملية فإن التغييرات الحادثة فى وظائف هذا العضو تؤثر بشكل مباشر على قدرة الأفراد على أداء مهام محدده تحتاج قدراً من الحكم بطريقة طبيعية على الأمور والأشياء وأيضاً على التوافق الحركى للعضلات.*

*والكحول يعمل من الوجهة الفارماكولوجيه كمثبط للجهاز العصبى المركزى ويكون هذا التثبيط تدريجياً فى المستوى بحيث تؤثر على المستويات العليا أولاً ثم يتدرج إلى المستويات أو المراكز الأكثر بدائية للجهاز العصبى 00 وعند تعاطى كمية صغيره من الكحول فإن أول ما يتأثر به فى الجهاز العصبى هو المراكز العليا التى تشكل عنصر السيطرة والكبح والانضباط على السلوك الإنسانى 0 فعند تثبيط هذه المراكز بفعل الكحول ، يقل هذا الأثر الكابح على المراكز الدنيا ويظهر ذلك فى صورة إحساس بالانتعاش وإحساس زائف بازدياد الثقة فى النفس وفقدان الوقار والثرثرة وقلة الحياء 00 وتكون نسبة الكحول فى الدم المصحوبة لهذه الأعراض فى حدود 50 ميلجرام.*

*وبارتفاع نسبة الكحول إلى نسبة 100 ميللجرام تظهر على الشخص علامات احتقان بالوجه وازدياد سرعة ضربات القلب وإحساس متزايد بفقدان السيطرة يتجلى على شكل هياج وتخاطب صاخب وحركة متزايدة وفى هذه الحالة يكون المتعاطى ميالاً للشجار لأتفه الأسباب أو ميالاً للمزاح الثقيل ، كما قد يكون فى بعض الأحيان شديد الاكتئاب حسب شخصية الفرد إلا أن هذه الأعراض عادة ما تكون ثابتة بالنسبة للشخص الواحد 0*

*ويتبع المرحلة السابقة مرحلة عند مستوى كحول يتراوح ما بين 100 إلى 200 ميللجرام بالمئه فى الدم وهذه المرحلة يظهر بوضوح عدم تناسق الحركة ، وثقل واختلاط فى الحديث وترنح فى المشية وقله النشاط العقلى تنتهى عند المستوى الأول من الكحول فى الدم بنوم عميق يؤدى إلى غيبوبة قد تنتهى بالوفاة ( هذا عند وجود الكحول فى دم الشخص ما بين 100 إلى 200 ميللجرام ) 0*

*وقد يبلغ متعاطى الكحول مرحلة السكر البين مباشرة دون الدخول أو المرور بمرحلة الهياج الأولية.*

*والكحول هو فى واقع الأمر مادة سامة ويجب أن ينظر إليه على هذا الأساس وتدمر الأعضاء الحيوية للجسم حيث يؤثر الكحول على الجهاز الهضمى بإحداث قرحات بالمعدة والإثنا عشر ، كما يدمر الخلايا المسئولة عن تكوين حمض الهيدروكلوريك بجدار المعدة كما يسبب الكحول التهاباً مزمناً بالمعدة والبنكرياس 0 ويؤثر تأثيراً بالغاً على الكبد ويسبب تليفاً مصحوباً بتنكس دهنى ويؤدى لاختلالات عقلية عند تعاطيه لمدة طويلة وبكميات كبيرة ، كما تتلف الوظائف العقلية كالذاكرة والقدرة على الحكم والتعلم وينهار تكيف الشخص مع الواقع.*

*راجع الصفحات من 230 وحتى 237 من كتاب الطب الشرعى تأليف مجموعة من أطباء الطب الشرعى فى الجامعات العربية 0*

*وقد قرر الطبيب المعاون / .......... فى شهادته أمام المحكمة ابتداءً من ص 14 من تحقيقات المحكمة :-*

*1- أن الكحول الأثيلى يختلف فى درجاته فيبدأ بالانتعاش والسعادة وينتهى بحدوث البلاهة والعته والغيبوبة الذى يؤدى للوفاة ص 15 بعد تثبيط مراكز التنفس 0*

*2- أن النسبة المميتة من الكحول الأثيلى فى الدم هى 3 فى الألف ص 15 ، ص 16 0*

*3- أنه عندما يصل الكحول للدم يعطى تأثيره وهذا ما نبحث عنه فى الصفة التشريحية عن نسبة الكحول فى الدم وإحداثه للسمية الشديدة التى قد تصل للمراكز الحيوية وحدوث اختناق داخلى ناتج عن تثبيط المراكز الحيوية 0 أما الحالة الماثلة فالثابت وجود الإصابة فى العنق والتى أدت لسد المسالك الهوائية من الخارج والتى قد تتشابه مع ما يحدثه الكحول الأثيلى من تثبيط المراكز الحيوية 00 وأن النسبة الموصوفة فى تحليل المعمل الكيماوى هى 2.7 فى الألف ، وإختلافنا فى مدى تأثيرها لكون النسبة المميتة هى 3 فى الألف فإننا نرى أن الوفاة تعزى لاصابة العنق ص 16 0*

*4- يقرر أن الكحول الأثيلى عندما يحدث سمية بالجسم وتنتهى بالوفاة فإنها تكون نتيجة لضغط المراكز الحيوية ، وحدوث هبوط احتقانى تظهر علاماته فى الصفة التشريحية فى صورة دكانه فى الدم والاحتقان الحشوى العام وهذه الأعراض عموماً تحدث نتيجة تثبيط المراكز الحيوية كتلك التى حدثت من سد المسالك الهوائية وتثبط المراكز الحيوية وحدوث الهبوط الاحتقانى 0 (راجع ص 17)*

*5- وقرر رداً على سؤال الدفاع عن وصف الدم فى حالة متوفى متعاطى للكحول الأثيلى فيقرر أنه قد يكون فى حالة سيولة لأن الشخص أول ما يموت يكون الدم فى حالة سيولة ويتوقف تجلط الدم على عدة عوامل منها الرسوب الرمى والزرقة 00 ثم أنقذته المحكمة قاطعة إجابته بإثبات أنه تبين لها أن الطبيب فى حالة إرهاق وتأجلت الدعوى لاستكمال مناقشته 0 ( ص20 ) واكتفى الدفاع بما سبق من إجابة خوفاً من تغيير الشاهد لإجابته السابقة.*

*6- لكن الشاهد يعود ويؤكد هذه الحقيقة ص 23 فيقرر رداً على سؤال الدفاع عن كم يحتاج الدم بعد الوفاة للتجلط فى حالة الوفاة بطريق الخنق أو الشنق فيقول : أن هذا يتوقف على التغيرات الرمية التى تحدث بالجثة والمتغيرات الكثيرة التى تحدث فيها.*

*والحقيقة العلمية تقرر أن علماء الطب الشرعى أجمعوا على أن الدم فى جسم الانسان المخنوق أو المشنوق يحتاج إلى ثمانية ساعات بعد الوفاة للتجلط.*

*ويقول كبير الأطباء الشرعيين : -*

*1- أن النسبة المميتة هى وجود الكحول الأثيلى فى الدم بنسبة 3 فى الألف ثم يقوم بالشرح متفقاً مع العلم تدرجاً من الانبساط إلى الانحطاط فى المشاعر إلى الغيبوبة والنوم إلى الوفاة ( ص 29 ، ص 30 ).*

*2- ويقرر أن الوفاة حدثت باسفكسيا الخنق بالحبل على العنق لأنه ليس هناك سبب آخر للوفاة ولا دخل للكحول فى إحداث الوفاة أو الاسراع فيها إستناداً إلى عدم وجود مظاهر لذلك بالإضافة للنتائج المعملية التى حددت نسبة الكحول فى الدم ( ص 30 ) ( لاحظ أنه قال أن الخنق بالحبل يتشابه تماماً مع الخنق بالتسمم الكحولى ص ).*

*3- ويقرر أن غاية ما فى الأمر يتحقق الهدف من الضغط على العنق وتسد المسالك الهوائية التنفسية ( لاحظ وجود الشريانين السباتيين الموجودين على جانبى العنق ولا بد من سد هذين الشريانين ليتحقق الخنق ) (ص13) كما أن الانسكابات الموجودة حول الغضروف الحنجرى والتى لا تظهر الا حال حياة الشخص تؤكد ذلك ( لاحظ أن الدم يكون فى حالة سيولة بعد الوفاة بـ 8 ساعات ) وأقواله (ص 37).*

*4- وضرب لذلك مثالاً جاهلاً بأنه لو افترضنا أن سبب الوفاة كان سبباً آخر وأن الضغط على العنق كان بعد الوفاة ما كانت لهذه الانسكابات أى ظهور ص 31.*

*وجاء التقرير الطبى الشرعى ليقرر الحقائق العلمية الآتية :-*

*1- أنه فى حالة الخنق بالحبل لا يكون سبب الوفاة هو انسداد المسالك الهوائية حيث أنها لا تغلق تماماً فى حالة الخنق بالحبل وإنما تعزى الوفاة إلى انقطاع الأكسجين عن المخ نتيجة لانسداد الشرايين السباتية على جانبى الرقبة ( وذكر المراجع العلمية التى استقى منها هذه الحقيقة العلمية ) ص 5 من التقرير 0*

*2- أن وجود القشرة على السحجات دليل على وجود فتره حياة بعد حدوثها تتراوح بين ساعتين وأربعة وعشرون ساعة ، حيث يكون السحج مغطى بقشرة لينه بعد يوم وبقشرة صلبه بعد ثلاثة أيام ، ويمكن تحديد فتره الحياة بعد حدوث السحجات بدقة بواسطة الفحص الميكروسكوبى للسحجات وتحديد التفاعلات الخلوية الناشئة عن محاولة الالتئام ( وذكر المراجع العلمية التى استقى منها هذه الحقيقة )*

*3- عند تجاوز النسبة من الكحول الأثيلى من 200 – 300 مللى جرام / 100 سم يحدث الدوار والذهول ومرحلة ما قبل الغيبوبة مع انعدام التوافق العضلى والعصبى ويصاب من 50-90 % بالتسمم الكحولى وتحدث الوفاة.*

*4- أنه فى حالة الإدمان للكحول يعانى المريض من تليف فى الكبد وضمور فى الغشاء المبطن للمعدة وضمور فى العصب البصرى مع الضعف العضلى فى الأطراف وفقدان القدرة على التحكم فى الأشياء ( وذكر المرجع العلمى الذى استقى منه هذه الحقيقة ) (ص 6).*

*5- أن قعود الطبيب الشرعى وإضاعته فرصة تحديد عمر الاصابات بعد فحص الأنسجة ميكروسكوبيا وهو فحص بسيط لا يتطلب إمكانيات عالية خصوصاً وقد أشار التقرير فى الحقائق العلمية أن السحجات الموصوفة قد حدثت قبل الوفاة لفترة تتراوح بين عدة ساعات ويوم 00 ورغم أنه قد فحص الإصابات فعلاً وحدد وجود انسكابات دموية مقابلها مما يعنى عدم تطابق توقيت واقعة الخنق مع توقيت حدوث هذه السحجات 0*

*6- أن واقعة الموت خنقاً بالحبل بالتصوير الوارد بالأوراق غير جائزة الحدوث علمياً ولا تتفق مع رواية أى من المتهمين :*

*فإن كان الخنق من الخلف حسب رواية المتهم الثانى فإن الجزء الناقص من الحبل يكون خلف الرقبة ، وإذا كان الخنق من الأمام فيستحيل حدوث الوفاة حيث يكون الضغط على الشريان السباتى الأيمن بينما الشريان السباتى الأيسر سيكون مفتوحاً وبالتالى لا تحدث الوفاة وقد سبق الاشارة إلى أن سبب الوفاة فى حالات الخنق بالحبل هو انقطاع الاكسجين عن المخ نتيجة انسداد الشرايين السباتية على جانبى الرقبة أى الأيمن والأيسر وبالتالى تكون الواقعة غير جائزة الحدوث علمياً وفقاً لأى من التصويرين لكل من المتهم والمتهمة 0*

*7- قال التقرير أن القوة اللازمة لكسر الجمجمة تتراوح ما بين 33- 75 رطل قدم ، وتقدير قوة المكواة وهى شديدة حسب أقوال المتهمين حتى أنها أدت لكسرها بالإضافة إلى ثقلها ومن مسافة امتداد الزراع ( حوالى متر ) 00 فإن القوة المتولدة عن ضربه بهذه القوة لا تقل عن 130 رطل / قدم وهى كافية لتفتيت عظام الجمجمة وليس إحداث جرح بسيط بفروة الرأس مما يلقى بظلال من الشك على رواية الواقعة برمتها وحسابها كالتالى :*

*قوة الزراع 42 رطل + ووزن المكواة 8 أرطال × 3 = 150 رطل*

*8 – أنه عند مستوى الكحول الموصوف بالتقرير فإن المجنى عليه كان يعانى من الاضطراب فى الرؤية وتأخر فى الاستجابة العضلية والعصبية وعدم توافق عضلى وعصبى وتجعله غير قادر على الوقوف والاتزان والإمساك بالمتهم الثانى خصوصاً وأن الحجرة مظلمة فكيف له أن يراهما فى الظلام ويبدى هذا القدر من المقاومة والعنف وهو فى هذه الدرجة من الدوار والذهول فضلاً عن أن تقرير الطب الشرعى خلواً من أى علامات لإدمان المجنى علية الخمر مثل تليف الكبد وضمور الغشاء المخاطى المبطن للمعدة.*

*هذا فضلاً عن وجود الحقائق المادية الآتية :-*

*1- خلو تقرير فحص القضايا من ثمة دلائل على حدوث عنف بالشقة سواء أبوابها أو محتوياتها بل قال التقرير أن كل شئ بالشقة مرتباً ومنظماً 0*

*2- أنه لا يوجد بأرضية الشقة أو على جدرانها أو المنقولات الموجودة فيها خصوصاً حجرة النوم المدعى بحدوث العراك والشجار والاصابات بها أى بقعة من الدماء تدل أو تشير إلى أن هذه الشقة أو تلك الحجرة قد حدث فيها الواقعة 0*

*3- أنه لم يعثر على أى أثر لدماء فى المسافة بين باب الشقة نزولاً على السلم وبين مكان تواجدها فى مدخل العقار أو يدل على نقل المجنى عليه من الشقة لمدخل العقار.*

*4- أن النيابة العامة وقد تم رفع البصمات من الشقة إلا أنها لم تضم نتيجة رفع البصمات حتى الآن رغم طلب الدفاع ذلك وأن من شأن ضم تقرير رفع البصمات للدعوى ما يكشف الحقيقة ويغير وجه الرأى فى الدعوى 0*

*5- أن العينات المأخوذة من ستارة الصالة ومن درابزين السلم اتضح أنها ليست دماء وأن العينات المأخوذة من أنف وسبابة اليد اليمنى للمجنى عليه هى دماء المجنى عليه.*

*هذا فضلاً عن أن التحقيقات جاءت قاصرة عن البحث فى مسرح الجريمة 00 فقد كان يجب على سلطتى الضبط والتحقيق أن تعاين الشقة للبحث عن حبل مثيل للحبل المستخدم فى الحادث خصوصاً وقد قدر طوله بحوالى متر ولونه أخضر لأن وجود حبل من هذا النوع يعنى أنه قص من حبل أطول وأنه من الحبال المستخدمة فى الغسيل فى المنازل – ووجود حبل غسيل فى الشقة يختلف عن الحبل المدعى باستخدامه فى الجريمة يعنى أن القضية ملفقة وأن الحادث لم يحدث بالوصف المتداول فى الأوراق.*

*كما أن سلطتى الاستدلال والتحقيق لم يقوموا بالفحص فى المسافة بين وجود الجثة وخارج العقار فلو أنهم بحثوا وفحصوا لأمكنهم إماطة اللثام عن معلومات قد تقلب رؤية المحقق رأساً على عقب خصوصاً وأن فى الأوراق ما يفيد عكس ما هو ثابت فيها من وقائع فقد قررت المتهمة الأولى حين سؤالها فى أول الأمر " أن مكالمة تليفونية تلقاها زوجها فقرر بعدها الخروج ليلاً إلى غير رجعة 00 وأن التليفون المحمول نزع منه الكارت الخاص به وأن جسم التليفون أو أصل الجهاز قيل أن مأمور الاستدلال ضبطه بإرشاد المتهم الثانى عند تاجر بشارع عبد العزيز ثم يتضح :-*

*1- أن مأمور الاستدلال نفى ذهابه إلى شارع عبد العزيز وضبط التليفون 0*

*2- أن التاجر الذى اعتبر أنه شاهد ثان فى القضية اتضح أنه شاهد وهمى لا وجود له لا بمحل إقامته ولا بمحل عمله 0*

*كل هذه الحقائق العلمية والمادية تعدم علاقة السببية بين الفعل المنسوب للمتهمين وبين وفاة المجنى عليه 00 لذلك فإن المتهم الثانى ينازع فى الوقائع الثابتة بالأوراق الخاصة بالطريقة التى أدت لوفاة المجنى عليه وقد استقرت أحكام النقض على أن : -*

*طالما أن علاقة السببية هى شرط لمساءلة الجانى عن وفاة المجنى عليه فإنه يجب على محكمة الموضوع – إذا حكمت بإدانة المتهم فى جريمة قتل – أن تثبت فى حكمها توافر علاقة السببية ، وأن تبين كيف انتهت إلى أن الإصابات الواردة بتقرير الصفة التشريحية هى التى سببت وفاة المجنى عليه 0*

*نقض 22/11/1960 – مج أحكام النقض – س 11 – ق 156 – ص 815*

*ولذلك يكون الحكم قاصراً قصوراً يعيبه إذا لم يفض الخلاف بين التقارير الفنية المرفقة بالأوراق بما يؤكد باليقين حدوث الجريمة دون تعارض أو تنافر بين التقارير الفنية 00 إذ يجب عليه رفع هذا التناقض بأساليب التحقيق المختلفة بالاستعانة بغيرهم من أهل الخبرة ذلك أن هذه التقارير من المسائل الفنية البحتة والتى لا يصح للمحكمة أن تحل نفسها محل الخبير فيها 0*

*راجع نقض 26 يونيه سنة 1967 ( سابق الاشارة إليه ص 69 من المذكرة كتاب شرح القواعد العامة للإجراءات الجنائية للدكتور عبد الرؤوف مهدى ( مشار إليه ص 69 من المذكرة ) 0*

*الأمر الذى يصح معه الدفع قانوناً بانعدام علاقة السببية بين الفعل المنسوب للمتهمين وبين وفاة المجنى عليه.*



*سادس عشر : يدفع المتهم الثانى بانعدام القصد الجنائى :*

*الوقائع الثابتة بالأوراق تؤدى للدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائى لدى المتهم الثانى :*

*الوقائع الواردة بالأوراق تنفى بجلاء أن المتهم الثانى قد وجه إرادته إلى ارتكاب فعل الاعتداء على المجنى عليه وإلى إحداث وفاته 0 وقد عبرت محكمة النقض عن إرادة الفعل لدى المتهم " بأنه جوهر القصد الجنائى فى القتل 00 وأن العمد فى القتل هو التوجه إليه بارادة إحداثه ( نقض 3/1/1929 مج القواعد القانونية جـ 1 – ق 103 – ص 122 ) 0*

*ولتحقق هذا العنصر الإرادى فى جريمة القتل يجب توافر شرطين : -*

*الشرط الأول : أنه يجب أن تتجه إرادة الجانى إلى فعل الاعتداء على الحياة فإذا لم تتجه الإرادة إلى الفعل انتفى القصد ولا مسئولية على الجانى فإذا كان نشاط الجانى ناشئاً عن إكراه مادى تعرض له 0 فالمكره فى هذه الحالة لم يأت نشاطاً معتبراً قانوناً وإنما يعتبر أداة فى يد من أكرهه على الفعل 0*

*راجع نقض 20/4/1956 - مج أحكام النقض – س 10 – ق 99 – ص 451*

*وقالت محكمة النقض فى حكمها سالف البيان أن الإكراه المادى هو العامل الذى يسلب الشخص إرادته فيرغمه على إتيان عمل لم يرده ولم يملك له دفعاً 0*

*والشرط الثانى : أنه لا يكفى لقيام القصد الجنائى أن تتجه الإرادة للفعل ( لأن هذا يشترك فيه القصد والخطأ ) وإنما يلزم أن تتجه هذه الإرادة – علاوة على ذلك – إلى إحداث النتيجة الإجرامية وهى فى القتل " إزهاق روح المجنى عليه 00 فإذا تخلف هذا الاتجاه الإرادى لإزهاق روح المجنى عليه ، فإنه يترتب على ذلك انتفاء القصد الجنائى فى القتل ، حتى ولو كان الجانى قد توقع فعلاً وفاة المجنى عليه كنتيجة محتملة لفعله 0*

*راجع نقض 8/2/1990 – مج أحكام النقض – س 41 – ق 56 – ص 345*

*ويترتب على ذلك أنه يجب أن يكشف الحكم الصادر بالإدانة عن نية إزهاق روح المجنى عليه بنفس الجانى. ويعد ذلك شرطاً أساسياً لصحة الحكم بالإدانة 0*

*نقض 22/1/1995 - مج أحكام النقض – س 46 – ق31 – ص 239*

*أما إذا كان ما وقع من الجانى لا يفيد سوى الحديث المادى الذى قارفه الجانى ، أو عندما لا تتجاوز نية الجانى مجرد الإرهاب أو التعدى فإن ذلك لا يكفى بذاته لثبوت نية القتل وقضت محكمة النقض :-*

*بأن إشعال النار بالمجنى عليه أو إلقاء لفافة مشتعلة بالنار على مخدع نومه لا يفيد حتماً أن الطاعن انتوى إزهاق روحه ، لاحتمال أن لا تتجاوز نيته فى هذه الحالة الإرهاب أو التعدى 0*

*نقض 8/2/1990 - مج أحكام النقض – س 41 – ق56 – ص 340*

*وأن استعمال آله حادة ، وتعدد الضربات ، وإصابة المجنى عليها فى مقتل ، وعلى مسافة قريبة لا يعدو سوى مجرد تعمد الطاعن ارتكاب الفعل المادى ، وهو ما لا يكفى بذاته لثبوت نية القتل 0*

*نقض 16/1/1977 - مج أحكام النقض – س 28 – ق 19 – ص 87*

*وأن قصد إزهاق الروح إنما هو القصد الخاص المطلوب استظهاره بإيراد الأدلة والمظاهر الخارجية التى رأت المحكمة أنها تدل عليه وتكشف عنه 0*

*نقض 8/2/1990 ( السابق الاشارة إليه )*

*ونية القتل ليست حالة محدده ، ولم يرد لها تعريف فى القانون وكما تقول محكمة النقض :*

*أن نية القتل ليست بالنسبة لمرتكب الجناية حالة محددة ومعرفة قانوناً بحيث يتعين التحقق من توفر الأركان المكونة لها 0*

*نقض 22/11/1928 - مج القواعد القانونية – جـ 1 – ق 24 – ص 44*

*ووصفت محكمة النقض نية القتل بأوصاف متعددة تعبر جمعيها عن طبيعتها فهى توصف مرة بأنها " أمر دخلى متعلق بالارادة " 0*

*نقض 15/11/1928 مج القواعد القانونية – جـ 1 – ق 13 – ص20*

*ولذلك عرفت العمد فى القتل بأنه " هو التوجه إليه بإرادة إحداثه " 0*

*نقض 3/1/1929 – القواعد القانونية – جـ 1 – ق103 – ص122*

*وهى توصف مرة أخرى بأنها " مجرد حالة فعلية ، أو استعداد نفسى داخلى "0*

*نقض 22/11/1928 – القواعد القانونية – جـ 1 – ق24 – ص44*

*وهى توصف مرة ثالثة بأنها " ركن نفسانى داخلى " 0*

*نقض 29/11/1928 – القواعد القانونية – جـ 1 – ق30 – ص56*

*وتوصف مرة رابعة بأنها " أمر داخلى يبطنه الجانى ويضمره فى نفسه " 0*

*نقض 8/2/1990 – أحكام النقض – س 41 – ق56 – ص345*

*ومما تقدم يبين أن نية القتل تتسم بالخصائص الآتية :*

*1- أمر خفى يبطنه الجانى داخلة ويضمره فى نفسه ولا يدرك بالحس الظاهر 0*

*2- أمر ذو طبيعة نفسية ، إذ هى استعداد نفسى داخلى.*

*3- أمر يتعلق بالإرادة لأن العمد فى القتل هو التوجه إليه بإرادة إحداثه 0*

*وطالما أن هذه النية خبيئة فى نفس الجانى وكامنه داخله لكن القاضى يتعين عليه للوصول إلى هذه النية أن يستعين بما يلى :*

*أولاً : الأمور المادية ( الأدلة القولية والفنية ) التى يعثر عليها فى القضية كالدافع للقتل ، والأداة القاتلة ، والموضع القاتل ، والتقارير الفنية 0*

*ثانياً : أن تعبر هذه الأمور السابقة عما بداخل نفس الجانى وهو ما قررته محكمة النقض بقولها :*

*يدرك بالظروف المحيطة بالدعوى والأمارات والمظاهر الخارجية التى يأتيها الجانى وتنم عما يضمره فى نفسه 0*

*نقض 8/1/1979 – أحكام النقض – س 30 – ق4 – ص24*

*ثالثاً : يقتضى ذلك أيضاً فحص الباعث على ارتكاب الجريمة ، ودراسة الحالة النفسية للجانى بقصد إبراز هذه النية إلى الخارج ولا يكون ذلك إلا بارتكاب فعل مادى موصل لذلك ( نقض 22/1/1934 – القواعد القانونية – جـ 3 – ق 189 – ص 359 ) أو باستعمال وسيلة من شأنها تحقيق النتيجة المنشودة يتجسد فيه – أو فيها – التعبير عن هذه النية ( نقض 2/3/1934 – القواعد القانونية – جـ 3 – ق221 – ص292) 0*

*رابعاً : أن النية – وهى ظاهرة نفسية – تدور فى خلد صاحبها وهو الذى يشعر بها فى تفكيره 0 لأنها لحظة من حياة الشعور لا يدركها إلا صاحبها ( راجع الدكتور أحمد فؤاد الأهوانى – خلاصة علم النفس سنة 1948 ، ص 12 ، 20 ، وراجع أيضاً فى هذا المعنى الدكتور جلال ثروت – الجريمة المتجاوزة القصد ص 211 ) 00 وكل ظاهرة نفسية لها ثلاثة وجوه " إدراك ، ووجدان ، ونزوع " 00*

*- فعندما يرغب شخص فى قتل آخر ، فأول شئ يحدث داخله هو أن يدرك أن الشخص الذى يرغب فى قتله يستحق – من وجهة نظره - القتل 0*

*- يصل هذا الإدراك إلى الوجدان الذى يجعل الإنسان يشعر بما يدور فى داخله 0*

*- ينزع الإنسان - بعد ذلك – إلى إخراج ما بداخلة إلى الخارج عن طريق تنفيذ الفعل أو الامتناع 0 والنزوع هو الدافع النفسى الذى يدفع الانسان إلى التصرف 0 وكلما أحس الانسان بحاجة معينة أصدرت القوى النفسية أو امرها للعضلات الجسمية بالتحرك لإشباع هذه الحاجة 0*

*وتعاصر الإرادة جميع المراحل التنفيذية للتصرف الإنسانى حتى التنفيذ الفعلى وهى باعتبارها قوة نفسية تدفع الحركات العضوية لبلوغ الغرض المنشود :*

*ترسم لها اتجاهها سلفاً ، وتخط لها السبيل الذى لا ينبغى أن تحيد عنه وتحتفظ بالسيطرة والتوجيه بحيث تبقى الوسيلة صالحة لبلوغ الهدف 0*

*وبناء على ذلك فإن انصراف الإرادة إلى الفعل المادى دون انصرافها إلى الغرض الذى يجعل منه القانون جريمة لا يكفى لتوافر القصد الجنائى 0*

*( راجع الدكتور رمسيس بهنام 0 فكرة القصد وفكرة الغرض والغاية فى النظرية العامة للجريمة والعقاب ، مجلة الحقوق-س 6 - سنة 1952-1954-ص 54 )*

*وهنا يثور السؤال : إذا كانت النية استعداد داخلى محض ، فهل يكون القاضى ملزماً بالتدليل على قيامها بوقائع أو أدلة محسوسة ؟؟*

*أجابت على ذلك محكمة النقض بقولها :-*

*أن القاضى لا يكون ملزماً بالتدليل على هذا الاستعداد الداخلى المحض بوقائع أو أدله محسوسة ، ما دامت الوقائع الأخرى الثابتة فى الحكم لا تتناقض صراحة مع النية التى تؤكد المحكمة توافرها 0 إذ ارتفاع التناقض شرط ضرورى 0*

*نقض 22/11/1928 ( سابق الاشارة إليه )*

*وقضائها أيضاً :*

*بأنه ليس فى وسع محكمة النقض أن تتدخل فى بحث هذه المسألة وهى النية التى هى أمر داخلى يتعلق بالإرادة إلا فى حالة وجود تناقض ظاهر بين بعض الظروف المادية التى يثبت قاضى الموضوع وهى الأركان المادية الظاهرة وبين النتيجة المباشرة التى يستخلصها منها 0 لأن وجود مثل هذا التناقض الصريح وحتى ولو كان خاصاً بالموضوع من شأنه أن يلحق بالحكم بطلاناً جوهرياً 0*

*نقض 15/11/1928-القواعد القانونية ج1-ق13-ص20*

*ويقتضى ذلك من الناحية المنطقية توافر أمرين والربط بينهما ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئه وهما : المقدمات ( الفروض ) 00 ، والنتائج 00 ويجب أن تكون المقدمات مؤدية للنتائج وأن تترتب النتائج على المقدمات 0 فإذا كانت المقدمات التى عولت عليها فى إثبات توافر هذه النية لا تؤدى عقلاً إلى ثبوتها ، فإن ذلك يوصم الحكم بالفساد فى الاستدلال 0*

*ويلزم إذن تحقق اقتناع محكمة الموضوع وتكوين عقيدتها فى توافر ركن قصد القتل 0 ويتطلب ذلك الاقتناع توافر أمرين لا يغنى أحدهما عن الآخر :*

*الأول : استظهار أن الجانى انتوى إزهاق روح المجنى عليه.*

*الثانى : التدليل على ذلك بالأدلة المادية المؤدية إلى توافر هذه النية.*

*ومن هذا الشرح المعضل فإنه ينبغى القول " بأنه لا يكفى إصابة المجنى عليه وحدها ، ولا يكفى أن تكون الاصابة فى مقتل 0 وإنما يجب أن يكون ذلك بقصد إزهاق روح المجنى عليه.*

*ونعود لوقائع الدعوى على ضوء ما سلف من أحكام القضاء.*

*فبالنسبة للدافع للجريمة قالت التحريات أن الدافع للجريمة هو سوء العلاقة الزوجية بين المتهمة الأولى والمجنى عليه والذى تزوجها وهى فى الرابعة عشر عاماً على غير رغبتها 00 وأن السنوات الطويلة لم تستطيع التقريب بينهما بل زادتها نفوراً منه لإساءة معاملتها وتعاطيه الخمور والمخدرات وشكة فى سلوكها التى لم تكن فوق مستوى الشبهات مما أدى لزوجه من زوجة ثانية بعد أربعة سنوات من زواجه من زوجته الأولى 00 وكان هذا الزواج الثانى قد تم*

*على أثر اكتشاف المجنى عليه علاقة لزوجته الأولى بآخر أسرت بها لزوجته الثانية 0*

*وظلت العلاقة تزداد سوءاً مما دعاة بالاحتفاظ بأوراقه لدى زوجته الثانية عقب اكتشافه علاقة جديدة بين زوجته الأولى وآخر ( المتهم الثانى ) فنشبت بينهما العديد من المشاجرات وتدخل بينهما الجيران بالصلح 00 وأن هذه العلاقة الآثمة بدأت منذ حوالى ستة أشهر وأنهما عقدا العزم وبيتا النية على التخلص من المجنى عليه حتى يتمكنا من الزواج 0*

*ثم يتأكد فساد هذه التحريات وكذبها وتناقضها وانعدام منطقيتها طبقاً للآتى :-*

*1- أن الجار فى السكن ( وهو يعلو فى شقته شقة المجنى عليه ) والذى سأله مأمور الاستدلال وفى تحقيقات النيابة يشهد بأنه " يقطن بالعقار منذ سبعة عشر عاماً ، وأن المجنى عليه ليس له صلة بأحد ، وهو فى حاله ، وسمعته كويسه ، وأنه لم يكن يسمع لهم صوت " ص 20 ، 21 0*

*2- والدة المتهمة الأولى تقرر فى تحقيقات النيابة مستغربة " أنا معرفش هى عملت كده إزاى دا جوزها ما كانش مخليها عايزه حاجة ص 56 0*

*3- وبتحقيقات المحكمة تؤيد والدة المتهمة الأولى قولها فى تحقيقات النيابة وتزيد على ذلك أنها أعطت المحكمة فاتورة مصوغات قررت أن زوج ابنتها اشتراها لابنتها قبل واقعة القتل بأيام قليلة.*

*4- المتهمة الأولى فى تحقيقات النيابة تقرر أن زوجها " كان كويس معاها ، وأنه كان يعاملها كويس ، وأنه كان حنين على أولادها " ص 45*

*5- أن المجنى عليه كان بمسكن زوجته الأولى ليلة الحادث ولم يكن لدى زوجته الثانية كما أشارت بذلك التحريات.*

*6- أن العلاقة الآثمة الغير مشروعة تتصادم مع الدافع الذى اعتنقته التحريات من أن الدافع للقتل كان الزواج.*

*وبالنسبة للأقوال المنسوبة للمتهم الثانى فهو فى جميع أقواله يقرر أنه لم يكن ذاهباً للقتل وإنما كان ذاهباً استجابة لطلب حبيبته التى استدعته تليفونياً فنراه يكرر : -*

*1- ص 29 قالت لى لازم تيجى يوم الجمعة بالليل وطلبت منى أستنى بالشارع لغاية ما تشاور ليه وشاورت ليه وطلعت ، وقعدنا نتكلم فى الصالة ساعة إلا ربع وطلبت منى أقتل جوزها ، وأنا كنت واقف متردد وحاولت أخرج من الشقة وأنزل لكن هى قعدت تلح على فأعطتنى إيشارب ودخلنا على جوزها ووقفِت فى وشه علشان تخبينى وربطت رجليه بالإيشارب وجيهان راحت الحمام جابت حبل غسيل وفى الوقت ده صحى جوزها وحاول يستغيث ويقول الحقونى ، وأنا ما كنتش عارف أعمل إيه فلقيت مكواة على الأرض وحاولت ضربه بيها لكن المكواة خبطت فى السرير ومجتش فيه وحاولت أخرج من باب الأوضه لكن هو مسك فيه وشدنى وحصلت مقاومة ما بينى وما بينه وبعدين المتهمة الأولى وقفت على السرير ولفت الحبل حولين رقبته وقعد يقاوم رحت زقيته فانخبطت راسه فى حرف السرير ووقع على السرير ووقعت معاه المتهمة الأولى وراحت قعدت تخنقه لغاية ما مات.*

*2- ص 30 : أنا كنت متفق مع المتهمة الأولى إنى حا أرحلها البيت لكن ما كنتش ناوى أقتل المجنى عليه.*

*3- ص 32 : أنا قابلتها فى البيت ثلاث مرات قبل كده فى بيت جوزها اللى كان عاوز يبيعه ، وقابلتها فى بيتها اللى فى مصر أربع مرات 0*

*4- ص 34 : أنا فوجئت بالمتهمة الأولى بتطلب منى أقتل جوزها وأنا لم أوافق على ذلك 0*

*5- ص 34 : أنا اتفقت أنا والمتهمة الأولى إنى أروح لها البيت يوم الجمعة بالليل وقالتلى أنا عاوزه أشوفك ضرورى وأنا لم يكن فى نيتى قتل المجنى عليه وأنا رحتلها البيت علشان ما تزعلش لكن أنا مكنتش عاوز أقتل المجنى عليه.*

*6 – ص 35 : أنا قلتلها عاوزه إيه قالت لى إن إحنا لازم نقتله ونخلص منه وأنا رفضت وحاولت أخرج من باب الشقة وأنزل 0*

*7- ص 36 : رداً على سؤال النيابة : هل انتويت قتل المجنى عليه ؟ فأجاب لا ولما سألته النيابة عن سبب دخوله الحجرة أجاب : معرفش وأنا مكنتش حاسس بنفسى.*

*8- ص 37 : أنا حاولت أخرج من باب الأوضه لكن هوه مسكنى وشدنى لكن أن زقيته جامد فراح دماغه خبطت فى حرف السرير واتعور.*

*9- ص 38 : لما طلعت الموضوع اتطور غصب عنى وعملت كده علشان ما نتفضحش.*

*10 – ص 39 : أنا مكنتش ناوى أقتله لكن الموضوع اتطور غصب عنى.*

*11- ص 40 : الكلام ده محصلش وأنا مكنتش ناوى أقتله وهى كانت عاوزانى أقتله لكن مكنتش راض.*

*وبالنسبة لأقوال المتهمة الأولى : فيكفى ذكر واقعة واحدة تدل على عدم اتجاه إرادة المتهم لفعل القتل حيث قالت ص 44 :*

*وعاطف حول يخرج أنا مسكته وشديته وقولت له إنت رايح فين إنت هاتمشى وهتودينى فى داهية فوقع فوق المجنى عليه وكان الحبل لسه فى إيده راح خانقة 0*

*أما بالنسبة لتقرير الصفة التشريحية : فقد قال :*

*1- أن الوفاة تعزى إلى اسفكسيا الخنق بالضغط على المسالك الهوائية من الخارج.*

*2- وأن الواقعة جائزة الحدوث وفق أى من روايتى المتهمين ولا يمكن ترشيح أى منهما على الآخر.*

*لكن التقرير تناقض مع نفسه حين قرر :*

*1- أنه قد عثر بالدم على الكحول الإثيلى وقدرت نسبته بنحو 2.7% وهو ما يشير إلى كون المذكور كان فى حالة سكر.*

*2- أن الأعراض الموصوفة بالتقرير والتى أدت لوفاة المجنى عليه هى ذات الأعراض التى تؤدى للوفاة من تأثير الكحول وهو ما أقره الطبيب/ .......... الذى قال:*

*· ص15 من تحقيقات المحكمة "أنه من المعروف أن سد المسالك الهوائية وما يحدثه من تثبيط للمراكز الحيوية كما تحدثه نسبة الكحول والمشكوك فى تأثيرها على المتوفى لأن النسبة المميتة 3 فى الألف.*

*· ص16 من تحقيقات المحكمة "أما الحالة التى نحن بصددها فالثابت وجود تلك الإصابة بالعنق والتى أدت لسد المسالك الهوائية من الخارج والتى قد تتشابه مع ما يحدثه الكحول الإثيلى من تثبيط المراكز الحيوية. وأن اختلافنا فى مدى تأثيرها لكون النسبة المميتة فى الكحول هى 3 فى الألف فإننا نرى أن الوفاة تعزى إلى إصابة العنق التى أدت إلى تثبيط المراكز الحيوية.*

*· ص17 الكحول الإثيلى عندما يحدث سمية وتنتهى بالوفاة فإنها تكون نتيجة لتثبيط المراكز الحيوية وحدوث هبوط احتقانى تظهر علاماته فى الصفة التشريحية فى صورة دكانة الرسوب الدموى والزرقة السينوزية فى الأطراف وسيولة ودكانة فى الدم والاحتقان الحشوى العام. وهذه الأعراض عموماً تحدث نتيجة تثبيط المراكز الحيوية كتلك التى حدثت من سد المسالك الهوائية وتثبيط المراكز الحيوية.*

*وما قرره كبير الأطباء الشرعيين فى أقواله أمام المحكمة إذ قال:*

*ص34 من تحقيقات المحكمة أنه فى مثل هذه القضية يتعذر تحديد الزمن الذى يكون قد مضى على وفاته وهو المفروض ذكره فى مثل هذه الحالات أفضل من العبارة التى كتبها الطبيب الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية "بأن الوفاة معاصرة لتاريخ 3/1" الواردة فى التقرير وهذا هو الاصطلاح الأدق.*

*وهذه الإجابة فضلاً عن تناقضها مع تقرير الصفة التشريحية إلا أنها تفتح باباً واسعاً حول زمن وفاة المجنى عليه .. إذ أن كبير الأطباء الشرعيين يجزم بأنه يتعذر تحديد زمن الوفاة فى مثل حالة القضية الماثلة.*

*إذن وقائع الدعوى التى يستقى منها القاضى الدليل هى وقائع متناقضة ومتهاترة ويلزم لإدانة المتهم الثانى رفع هذا التناقض وأنه طبقاً لقضاء النقض أنه ليس فى وسع محكمة النقض أن تتدخل فى مسألة النية التى هى أمر داخلى يتعلق بالإرادة إلا فى حالة وجود تناقض ظاهر بين بعض الظروف المادية التى يثبتها قاضى الموضوع وهى الأركان المادية الظاهرة وبين النتيجة المباشرة التى يستخلصها منها لأن هذا التناقض حتى ولو كان خاصاً بالموضوع – من شأنه أن يلحق بالحكم بطلاناً جوهرياً إن لم يرفعه وهو الأمر الذى نخلص منه استقامة الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائى فى هذه القضية.*



*سابع عشر : يدفع المتهم الثانى ببطلان إجراءات المحاكمة فيما تضمنته من نسبة موافقة المتهم الثانى على ما جاء بتصوير الفيديو على خلاف الحقيقة وبما يعد معه استجوابا لم يحدث منه سواء أثناء التصوير أو قبل المشاهدة وإثبات المحكمة ملاحظات فى محضر الجلسة تنبئ عن اتجاه المحكمة لسلوك سبيل الادانة قبل إبداء الدفاع دفاعه وقبل الحكم فى الدعوى :-*

*بجلسة 17/10/2004 قامت المحكمة بمشاهدة شريط الفيديو المضبوط وقامت بإثبات ملحوظة بمحضر الجلسة مؤداها :-*

*أن المحكمة قامت بفض الحرز الخاص بشريط الفيديو بعد التأكد من سلامة أختامه وتبين أن بداخل الحرز شريط به صور خاصة بتمثيل كيفية ارتكاب الجريمة وقامت المحكمة بتسليم شريط الفيديو إلى الرائد / ......... ليتخذ إجراءات عرضه 00 وتم العرض وتبين من العرض أن المتهمة الأولى كانت تقوم بتمثيل وصف ارتكاب الحادث بصورة طبيعية وكانت تتجادل مع المتهم الثانى فى تفصيلاته وتقول له أنها اعترفت بالواقعة وتفصيلاتها وبأنه جبان لأنه لا يذكر الحقيقة كامله وكانت تصحح للمتهم الثانى الأفعال التى قام به ، وتذكره بها 00 كما لاحظت المحكمة أنها تذكر تفصيلات دقيقة لكيفية وقوع الحادث ودور المتهم الثانى فيها 00 كما قام المتهم الثانى بتمثيل كيفية ارتكاب الحادث بصورة طبيعية بل إنه فى بعض الأحيان كان يبدو مبتسماً. وعند قيام القائم بالتحقيق بالشروع فى تكليف المتهمين بتمثيل كيفية الحادث طلب ألا يكون فى الغرفة أحداً غير المتهمين والقائم بدور المجنى عليه 00 وقال الدفاع أنه مما يثبت وجود رجال المباحث وقال بالحرف " أنا مش عاوز حد يظهر فى الفيديو إلا المتهمين " 00 وقال الدفاع أرجو إثبات ما حصل فى بداية التصوير ، وأعادت المحكمة عرض الشريط من بدايته عند وقوف المتهم الثانى أسفل عقار المتهمة الأولى وكانت المتهمة الأولى واقفة أمام الشباك المطل على الشارع ، وقال أنها شاورت للمتهم للصعود وطلب منها وكيل النيابة أن تشاور للمتهم ( شاوريه بالضبط نفس الاشارة اللى شاورتيها له ) 00 وبعد دخول المتهم الثانى لشقة المتهمة الأولى سألها وكيل النيابة عما حدث فقال مش فاكره فطلب من المتهم الثانى أن يفكرها فقال المتهم الثانى إنت قلتى لى حا نعمل إيه دلوقتى 00 والمحكمة سألت المتهمين عن ما جاء بشريط الفيديو فقالا إن ذلك هو ما قاما بتمثيله 00 وقالت المتهمة الأولى إن ذلك كان بإيعاز من المباحث.*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*وهذه الملحوظة تعتبر حيثية من حيثيات حكم الادانة لأنها ليست سرداً لما حدث بشريط الفيديو ، وإنما كانت استنتاجا لمشاهدتها لهذا الشريط كان يجب أن ترجئ البوح به حتى ينتهى الدفاع من دفاعه ويغلق باب المرافعة فى الدعوى ثم بعد ذلك تبدى رأيها فى الشريط الذى قامت بعرضه وتستنتج منه ما تشاء تضعه ضمن أسباب حكمها إثباتاً لوقائع تدخل ضمن أركان الجريمة المعروضة تدخل ضمن رقابة محكمة النقض لها 00 إنما أن تبدى رأيها فى صورة ملحوظة تفصح فيها عن اتجاهها لإدانة المتهمين بقولها :-*

*- أن المتهمين كانا يقومان بتمثيل الجريمة بصورة طبيعية.*

*- وأن المتهمة الأولى كانت تتجادل مع المتهم الثانى فى تفصيلات الحادث.*

*- وأنها كانت تصحح له أقواله وتقول له أنها اعترفت بالواقعة وأنه جبان لا يذكر الحقيقة.*

*- أن المتهمة الأولى كانت تذكر تفصيلات دقيقة لكيفية وقوع الحادث ودور المتهم الثانى فيها.*

*- أن المتهم الثانى قام بتمثيل الحادث بصورة طبيعية وكان فى البعض الأحيان يبدو مبتسماً.*

*- أن المحكمة سألت المتهمان عما جاء بشريط الفيديو فقالا أن ذلك هو الذى قاما بتمثيله ، وقالت المتهمة الأولى أن ذلك كان بإيعاز المباحث.*

*ومع ما فى هذه الأسباب من تناقض يستعصى على الملائمة إذ أنه لا يستقيم القول بنعت المتهم الثانى بالجبن وقول غير الحقيقة مع إثبات أن المتهم الثانى كان يدلى بأقواله بصورة طبيعية وأنه كان يبدو مبتسماً وهو يمثل الجريمة هذا فضلاً عن ان معظم ما جاء بهذه الملحوظة لا يمثل ما جاء بالشريط من أقوال تدمغ من اصطنعه بالبطلان بل وتعرضه للمسئولية القانونية 00فلم تكن هذه الملحوظة إثباتاً لما ورد بالشريط بقدر ما كانت استنتاجا للمحكمة يكشف عن اتجاه إرادتها للإدانة قبل أن يبدى الدفاع دفاعه وإلا فكان عليها أن تثبت :-*

*- أن المحقق كان يوقف التصوير إذا لم يقم المتهمان بأداء الدور المرسوم لهما طبقا لما أملى عليهما.*

*- أن المتهمة الأولى أخفقت عندما أمرها المحقق بالمشاورة من الشباك فى تمثيل دورها 00 فأمرها المحقق بإعادة المشهد مرة أخرى فأعادته.*

*- أن المتهمة الأولى وجهت كلامها للمسئولين عن التصوير بقولها " أنا معاكم ما شية لآخر المشوار 00 وماشية صح ".*

*- أن المحقق أو القائم بالتصوير قال فى التسجيل " أنا مش عاوز حد يظهر فى الفيديو إلا المتهمين " بما يقطع بأن التصوير لم يتم فى صورة طبيعية.*

*- إنكار المتهم الثانى اتفاقه مع المتهمة الأولى على قتل المجنى عليه وأنه لم يحضر لشقة المجنى عليه لقتله 00 وإنما لشئ آخر 00 ( وهذا يتنافى مع ملاحظات المحكمة التى أثبتت أن المتهمين كانا يمثلان الجريمة بطريقة طبيعية ).*

*- بالتسجيل مشهد تقرر فيه المتهمة الأولى بأنها " ناسية " 00 فيظهر صوت ربما للمحقق أو غيره يقول " فكروها 00 فكروها ".*

*- ظهور شارع إسمه " .......... " فى شريط الفيديو والواقع به المنزل المدعى يحدوث الواقعة فيه 00 وسألت المحكمة المتهمة الأولى عما إذا كانت تسكن بهذا الشارع 00 فأجابت المتهمة الأولى بأنها تسكن فى شارع "آخر" لكن أسئلة المحكمة لم تثبت بمحضر الجلسة وظل وجود يافطه مكتوب عليها شارع ............ شاهده بشريط الفيديو*

*لكن المحكمة ورغم أنها أثبتت فى ملحوظتها الاستنتاجيه أنه عند قيام القائم بالتحقيق فى تكليف المتهمين بتمثيل الجريمة طلب ألا يكون فى الغرفة أحد غير المتهمين والقائم بدور المجنى عليه.*

*رغم أن المحكمة ذاتها لما أصر الدفاع على إثبات العبارة كما وردت بالتسجيل قالت المحكمة أن المحقق قال بالحرف " أنا مش عاوز حد يظهر فى الفيديو إلا المتهمين " 00 وبذلك سقطت عبارة " والقائم بدور المجنى عليه " مما يكشف عن اتجاه المحكمة 0 ومن أجل ذلك طلب الدفاع إفراغ عبارات الشريط المحرز بواسطة خبير فنى.*

*لكن الذى يكشف عن رأى المحكمة أيضاً هو ما جاء بعجز محضرها بجلسة 24/10/2004 من قولها " تكليف قسم الأدلة الجنائية بتوفير الأجهزة اللازمة لعرض شريط الفيديو المضبوط " 00 وشريط الفيديو لم يضبط وإنما إصطنعه سلطتى التحقيق والاستدلال وقامت بتحريزه والفرق شاسع بين شريط الفيديو المضبوط وشريط الفيديو المحرز 0*

*بناء عليه*

*يطلب المتهم الثانى : -*

*أصلياً : تحقيق الطلبات الثابتة فى محضر جلسة 21/2/2005 والمقدم بها مذكرة طلبات مكتوبة بهذه الجلسة ونصمم على تحقيق هذه الطلبات تصميماً جازماً نقرع به سمع العدالة.*

*احتياطياً : براءة المتهم الثانى من الاتهام المنسوب إليه للأسباب الواردة بدفاعه المكتوب بمذكرة الدفاع المقدمة للمحكمة بهذه الجلسة والمرافعة الشفوية ولعدم مشروعية الإجراءات.* 
*__________________*

----------

